# 1/1 AEW Dynamite "Homecoming Edition" ~ HAPPY NEW YEAR 2020!



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Well, I see 35 mins of promo time between MJF stipulations and Jericho/Moxley stuff. That leaves about an hour and 25 mins for 5 matches. Sounds about right.

No further discussion of what happened with Pac and Nakazawa for the casual fans. Dustin getting more and more TV time, so he must be loading up for at least one more PPV match. Moxley with a match and some promo time. Cody with the Main Event.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome line up this should be a good show and do good rating.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

What I want to happen. 

Hikaru Shida wins the AEW Women's title. 

Cody wins a hard fought 15-20 min match over Darby Allin. The Feud with MJF needs to start picking up now, maybe have a brawl between them after the match. 

Moxley wins in pretty dominant fashion, no more than 5 mins for this. 

Guevara wins in pretty dominant fashion, unless they're trying to set up Dustin/Hager then have Hager cost Dustin the match. Guevara can do with the rub, has he even won a singles match yet? Dustin doesn't need to win. 

Really focus on this Jerricho/Moxley feud. These are the top guys of the company and top mic workers give them at least a 10 minute face to face promo. 

Page costs the Elite the 6 man match and beats the shit out of Omega. I want blood and emotion here, time to pull that trigger on that heel turn and start Page/Omega feud now. 

If there's any new debuts then debut them on this show. 

MJF, Jerricho, Moxley and Cody need to be the center of this show, not the fucking dark order. They really need to go all out here and start the year with a bang. Hope they knock this show out the park.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

6-man tag will be the main event i think

stacked show


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Have to do a title change or a debut on this show.

will be a fail if none of that happens dont care how good the matches are.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

hopefully Riho loses the title to Shida. her reign is insufferable at this point.
they also need to take the title off SCU, but they'll probably wait till the next PPV.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

What is the draw match of the show? I mean sure there are potentially good matches, but nothing with any storyline. Cody vs Allin is a one off with some story I guess. Allin has to go over here right, or is this start of a heel turn where he keeps coming up short? 

Moxley's answer is a silly attempt at a cliff hanger - I mean does anybody really think he joins IC? That it needed two weeks rather than two seconds? In the very least I hope Mox gets destroyed by the IC and finally shows some vulnerability. 

I'd put the title on Shida as well, and then have her retain next week. Statlander made her choice and shows she cares more about BAR wrestling. Much like you can't put the title on Britt who is a part timer, you don't put the title on somebody who doesn't seem to value it. 

Is this the last time Schiavone will miss? Taz is better than going with a two-man, but missing your best PBP guy so bloody often is getting hurting the product. 

"Road To..." series is obviously a Cody Rhodes production. He's always the focal point, or one of them - and really did Dustin vs Sammy need "the treatment" from this one? 

I think you open with Moxley vs Barretta and close with Jericho/Moxley "answer". Moxley is the hook for most casuals and without NXT putting out a live show the best chance to get and keep eyes. 

Very interesting no tease of Dark Order shit given they thought well enough of it to have it close their last show of the year. I mean wouldn't the Bucks want to fight Uno and Grayson? How much prancing about will Penta do during this match?

I'd probably order the show something like - 

Moxley vs Baretta
Omega/Bucks vs PAC/Lucha Brothers. 
Guevara vs Dustin
MJF Segment
Women's Title Match
Allin vs Cody
Moxley/Jericho Answer

DARK matches announced already are SCU vs Sabian/HB2, Santana/Ortiz vs Billy Gunn and Austin Gunn and Nightmare Collective appearance.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What is the draw match of the show? I mean sure there are potentially good matches, *but nothing with any storyline. * Cody vs Allin is a one off with some story I guess. Allin has to go over here right, or is this start of a heel turn where he keeps coming up short?


Oh come on….
Cody and MJF, Jericho and Moxley don't have any storyline ?

A match on weekly show does not need a storyline…... maybe you want Moxley to have a match against Jericho this week and the same with Cody and MJF ?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

taker1986 said:


> What I want to happen.
> 
> Hikaru Shida wins the AEW Women's title.
> 
> ...


Sammy Guevara got his first singles win vs Brandon Cutler on Dark this week. Normally I would agree with Sammy getting the win here. But if they are building up to do Dustin vs Hager on a big show (Bash at the Beach) or ppv. 


I'm not sure Dustin should lose here. You almost need Dustin to win so he looks like a threat to Hager still. Especially since this is Dustin first singles match since vs Cody at Double Or Nothing. Yes they could give Sammy win with Hager cheating. But AEW tries not to do those finishes very often. So I can also see Dustin winning and Hager/Sammy beating him up after the match.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> Oh come on….
> Cody and MJF, Jericho and Moxley don't have any storyline ?
> 
> A match on weekly show does not need a storyline…... maybe you want Moxley to have a match against Jericho this week and the same with Cody and MJF ?


Yeah he doesn't know what he's talking about. Cody/Darby have a storyline, so does Guevara/Dustin have a mini storyline and even Pac/Omega are feuding in the same match. Not to mention the segments with Jericho and MJF are all storylines. 


This guy must be like 15 years old lol. This isn't WWE when they are gonna give away big matches on tv very often. For a regular Dynamite this card is really strong.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah he doesn't know what he's talking about. Cody/Darby have a storyline, so does Guevara/Dustin have a mini storyline and even Pac/Omega are feuding in the same match. Not to mention the segments with Jericho and MJF are all storylines.
> 
> *
> This guy must be like 15 years old lol. This isn't WWE when they are gonna give away big matches on tv very often. For a regular Dynamite this card is really strong.*


That wasn't necessary.

Still this episode is really "heavy" storyline wise.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Yes, there are feuds, but this feels like a stinker again. A pointless, out of nowhere Women’s Fatal Four Way along with a 6 man tag match that likely gets the one off treatment as no one cuts a promo to discuss the motivations behind the Lucha Brothers’ beat down of Kenny Omega or Pac abducting Michael Nakazawa. 

Just feels like another show for Cody/MJF and Jericho/Moxley. No one else is important on this show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Oh come on….
> Cody and MJF, Jericho and Moxley don't have any storyline ?
> 
> A match on weekly show does not need a storyline…... maybe you want Moxley to have a match against Jericho this week and the same with Cody and MJF ?


I mentioned "draw match" not draw angle. And I do think this show needs a big match to undo the damage from the Dark Order shit from the last episode. This is more than just a run of the mill weekly show - this is the first show of the year after the break coming off the dog shit Dark Order fade to black show that got absolutely blown out by NXT. It's AEW's chance to get fans back as they're unopposed this week - not to mention the records have rebooted back to 0-0 and thus this is basically the start of a new "season" for AEW. Season premieres usually offer up something special - with the record reboot this is basically a kin to the Raw after Wrestlemania - but is happening between two PPV's for whatever reason. 

I did mention the draw angle being Mox/Jericho - I just think it's rather pointless as nobody expects Moxley to join the IC. It's a ridiculous attempt at a cliffhanger - there is zero drama to it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I mentioned "draw match" not draw angle. And I do think this show needs a big match to undo the damage from the Dark Order shit from the last episode. This is more than just a run of the mill weekly show - this is the first show of the year after the break coming off the dog shit Dark Order fade to black show that got absolutely blown out by NXT. *It's AEW's chance to get fans back as they're unopposed this week *- not to mention the records have rebooted back to 0-0 and thus this is basically the start of a new "season" for AEW. Season premieres usually offer up something special - with the record reboot this is basically a kin to the Raw after Wrestlemania - but is happening between two PPV's for whatever reason.
> 
> I did mention the draw angle being Mox/Jericho - I just think it's rather pointless as nobody expects Moxley to join the IC. It's a ridiculous attempt at a cliffhanger - there is zero drama to it.


Because you think people who stopped watching or decided to DvR the show will decide to watch it live just because of 1 good show ?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Because you think people who stopped watching or decided to DvR the show will decide to watch it live just because of 1 good show ?


Yes. Coming off a horrid show, then an off-week, another lackluster show is something they really need to guard against. They need a home run to get the bad taste out and give fans a reason to keep tuning in. Targeting the lapsed fan means targeting a fanbase that quit watching wrestling once, and would be easy for them to do it again after a mere 10 weeks of shows (give or take).


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yes. Coming off a horrid show, then an off-week, another lackluster show is something they really need to guard against. They need a home run to get the bad taste out and give fans a reason to keep tuning in. Targeting the lapsed fan means targeting a fanbase that quit watching wrestling once, and would be easy for them to do it again after a mere 10 weeks of shows (give or take).


It take 1 week to lose people but it take couple of weeks to gain them back.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

If there was an episode where you could do dirty finishes and the audience would be okay with it. This is it. 

Jericho/Inner Circle attack Moxley before/after his match with Trent after he gives Jericho the finger to his offer.

MJF/Wardlow distract Cody enough for Darby to get a win from Cody.

Hager involves himself in the Guevara/ Dustin match to help his IC buddy get a cheap win.

Pac low blows Omega to get the pin fall and finally Kenny grants Pac his rematch. OR Hangman turns heel on Omega/ Elite. OR Marty Scurll makes AEW debut.

One, two or all these things could happen and it would make complete sense.

With the rankings resetting supposedly on Jan 1st, this would be a good time to get Darby, Guevara and Pac/ Lucha Bros onto the right track with a 1-0 record for the new season.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> It take 1 week to lose people but it take couple of weeks to gain them back.


Then don't you think they need to get back to making kick ass Dyanmites that don't feel like filler. If you think it takes a few weeks what Bette time than now to go on a hot streak.

They need to go all in with the Dark Order so they can get that story over with. I'd have them go ahead and cost Omega/Bucks, Cody, and Dustin in all of their matches tonight. Then do a big 10 man blowoff a week or 2 from now so that story can be finished. 

I'd have MJF come out after Cody gets beat up and shit talk about how everything's going down hill for Cody. 

With Mox I'd personally like to see them go the route if having him join and destroy it from the inside. That way they don't look like chumps by him just totally running through them heads up.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Mox/Trent is a weird one since they've obviously tried to push Trent as a singles guy with the matches against Rey and Penta but you obviously keep Mox strong here and beating Trent doesn't do an awful lot for him since he doesn't need it.

It'll be interesting what happens with the Dark Order stuff since it's probably the biggest thing they've had bomb so far but they've clearly got something in mind for it's progression. 

MJF will be great, Dustin is awesome so I'm glad he's getting a match with Sammy. Sammy loses all the time so I'd be surprised if this is any different (barring Hager involvement anyway).

The elite match will probably be fun but like Bucks/Lucha Bros already feels tired so hopefully there's good advancement in the Kenny/PAC story if nothing else.

Would be surprised if they do a title change given that their plans changed last minute but it would be a pretty nice surprise at the same time. Shida's the only one I'd have over Riho atm tho. Pls lawd do not put the strap on Britt Baker.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Multiman matches will wreck people's records. Three loses and one winner. Maybe all multiman matches should be unsactioned or only the person who gets pinned gets the L.

Any time Cody Rhodes and Jon Moxley have a match against a midcarder or above it should have some kind of build up. The Darby Allin match kind of has a build up with them tagging. But Jon Moxley versus Trent(?)?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> *Then don't you think they need to get back to making kick ass Dyanmites that don't feel like filler.* If you think it takes a few weeks what Bette time than now to go on a hot streak.
> 
> They need to go all in with the Dark Order so they can get that story over with. I'd have them go ahead and cost Omega/Bucks, Cody, and Dustin in all of their matches tonight. Then do a big 10 man blowoff a week or 2 from now so that story can be finished.
> 
> ...


Well this week does not look like a filler at all, so i don't see what's the problem.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

JBLGOAT said:


> Multiman matches will wreck people's records. Three loses and one winner. Maybe all multiman matches should be unsactioned or only the person who gets pinned gets the L.
> 
> *Any time Cody Rhodes and Jon Moxley have a match against a midcarder or above it should have some kind of build up. * The Darby Allin match kind of has a build up with them tagging. But Jon Moxley versus Trent(?)?


For Cody i kind of agree but the character of Moxley does not require build up (unless it's for a belt)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Well this week does not look like a filler at all, so i don't see what's the problem.


It's not filler, but it also doesn't have that big must see match either. Which is what the point you argued against was making. The card isn't bad, but coming of that sour ending they should've shuffled and brought something a little heavier. Especially since they're unopposed.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> It's not filler, but it also doesn't have that big must see match either. Which is what the point you argued against was making. The card isn't bad, but coming of that sour ending they should've shuffled and brought something a little heavier. *Especially since they're unopposed.*


They're not unopposed, NXT might not be live but they will still show some of the best takeover matches.

I think NXT i will still do more than 700K viewers.


Also what kind of big match can AEW give right now other than Jericho vs Moxley or Cody vs MJF ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What is the draw match of the show? I mean sure there are potentially good matches, but nothing with any storyline. Cody vs Allin is a one off with some story I guess. Allin has to go over here right, or is this start of a heel turn where he keeps coming up short?
> 
> Moxley's answer is a silly attempt at a cliff hanger - I mean does anybody really think he joins IC? That it needed two weeks rather than two seconds? In the very least I hope Mox gets destroyed by the IC and finally shows some vulnerability.
> 
> ...


You’re getting more sour by the day


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> They're not unopposed, NXT might not be live but they will still show some of the best takeover matches.
> 
> I think NXT i will still do more than 700K viewers.
> 
> ...


Main event
Omega vs Page street fight

Jericho and Moxley segment

Bucks and SCU vs Dark Order

Vignette on Kris Statlander

Cody and Darby vs MJF and Wardlow

Those would be the anchorsfor the show. Every major angle gets a match.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

JBLGOAT said:


> Multiman matches will wreck people's records. Three loses and one winner. Maybe all multiman matches should be unsactioned or only the person who gets pinned gets the L.


I think they should be elimination matches - there is three L's to hand out and 3 W's. A person could win the match with the F2 pinfall, with the other person having eliminated the other two. So the winner could be 1-0, and the F2 loser could be 2-1 out of the match, with the other two 0-1 each out of the match of course.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Way too soon to do Omega vs Page.
Also I think that now AEW should book shows ratings "friendly" shows, That means starting with Jericho or Moxley or/and ending with at least Jéricho or/and Moxley.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think they should be elimination matches - there is three L's to hand out and 3 W's. A person could win the match with the F2 pinfall, with the other person having eliminated the other two. So the winner could be 1-0, and the F2 loser could be 2-1 out of the match, with the other two 0-1 each out of the match of course.


Not bad.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> You’re getting more sour by the day


Yeah, I might be moving on soon from AEW. Just not what I expected nor what I believe was promised. Quality has tanked since Full Gear PPV and there doesn't seem to be any sense of urgency or acknowledgement. Maybe I'm being too hard on the Homecoming card because I hoped it would offer me something that could grab me and pull me in. To each his own I guess.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Way too soon to do Omega vs Page.
> Also I think that now AEW should book shows ratings "friendly" shows, That means starting with Jericho or Moxley or/and ending with at least Jéricho or/and Moxley.


If they had shorter between PPVs I'd agree. But it's hard to stretch a feud that long with them not touching solo again. Only so many tag combinations you can put them in. You could even protect Kenny by having Nakazawa accidentally cost him the match. Then have Pac put Nakazawa on the shelf afterwards now they have a reason to continue fighting.


----------



## Benoit's Weight Machine (Dec 28, 2019)

I will reserve judgment until Wednesday night but most of these are return matches in some form. I was hoping they would come back from the 2 week break with something more intriguing. 

The women's match seems interesting however I believe the fans have spoken as far as Britt Baker yet they continue to give her title matches. Have they learned nothing from WWEs superpush of Cena? They claim to listen to the fans except for when it comes to Baker, Brandi and the Dark Order.


----------



## Benoit's Weight Machine (Dec 28, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, I might be moving on soon from AEW. Just not what I expected nor what I believe was promised. Quality has tanked since Full Gear PPV and there doesn't seem to be any sense of urgency or acknowledgement. Maybe I'm being too hard on the Homecoming card because I hoped it would offer me something that could grab me and pull me in. To each his own I guess.


I am in complete agreement. AEW has gotten me back into wrestling after 15 years yet it is frustrating and disheartening to see them piss away their opportunity.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

JBLGOAT said:


> Multiman matches will wreck people's records. Three loses and one winner. Maybe all multiman matches should be unsactioned or only the person who gets pinned gets the L.
> 
> Any time Cody Rhodes and Jon Moxley have a match against a midcarder or above it should have some kind of build up. The Darby Allin match kind of has a build up with them tagging. But Jon Moxley versus Trent(?)?



Well techinally Trent is tag guy in a tag team. He's not a midcarder like say Joey Janela or Shawn Spears. So it doesn't really need build up for the match. People just want to see Moxley in action and Trent feels like interesting fresh opponent. 

Plus let's not forget that major mark out moment. When Orange Cassidy tries to get involved and takes on Moxley lol.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, I might be moving on soon from AEW. Just not what I expected nor what I believe was promised. Quality has tanked since Full Gear PPV and there doesn't seem to be any sense of urgency or acknowledgement. Maybe I'm being too hard on the Homecoming card because I hoped it would offer me something that could grab me and pull me in. To each his own I guess.


Cya! This card is excellent and best card they had since Full Gear show.


You got a big rematch between Cody/Darby Allin match that finished with Draw. Dustin and Sammy Guevara match who been feuding. You got a woman's title match.

The original main event from Fyter Fest until Pac backed out and Moxley signed. Plus we get to see Moxley in action vs fresh opponent in Trent. Who had good singles matches with Pac and both Lucha Bros. Not to mention we know there will be Moxley/Orange Cassidy moment there. 

Then big Jericho and MJF segments. So I'm sorry if you aren't excited for this show. Well then maybe you shouldn't watch anymore. Because for a Dynamite this is one of the better overall cards we will get.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

This card is better than the card of the first week.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This is one of the best venues for wrestling ive seen when it comes to more arena style. I just hope the setup is not the same as before. Should only be where the screen was but im sure it will be the same. It looked awkward 

Still great atmosphere


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I did mention the draw angle being Mox/Jericho - I just think it's rather pointless as nobody expects Moxley to join the IC. It's a ridiculous attempt at a cliffhanger - there is zero drama to it.


So because you think it's pointless, predictable and has been done to death as a storyline angle, that no company should ever use it again? Would you say the same thing if WWE runs a storyline with Rollins/AOP, trying to recruit Joe or Owens? If I'm not mistaken, didn't Rollins already try to have Owens join him? And wasn't Joe attacked because he wouldn't join him either? I'm only going by what I read online.

I agree that it's been over-used, but that's like saying that the summer and winter seasons are sure to occur, over the course of a year.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Everything have been over-used in wrestling.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Garty said:


> So because you think it's pointless, predictable and has been done to death as a storyline angle, that no company should ever use it again? Would you say the same thing if WWE runs a storyline with Rollins/AOP, trying to recruit Joe or Owens? If I'm not mistaken, didn't Rollins already try to have Owens join him? And wasn't Joe attacked because he wouldn't join him either? I'm only going by what I read online.
> 
> I agree that it's been over-used, but that's like saying that the summer and winter seasons are sure to occur, over the course of a year.



Plus different people make it different. For example it's been done and not been good. But when Stone Cold and Vince McMahon did it was good tv. Doing this angle with Jericho and Moxley personalities makes this good. I know I'm excited to see the segment with Jericho bringing out all this stuff likely over the top stuff to convince Moxley. Then hopefully it leads to Moxley kicking ass in a fun way.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Garty said:


> So because you think it's pointless, predictable and has been done to death as a storyline angle, that no company should ever use it again? Would you say the same thing if WWE runs a storyline with Rollins/AOP, trying to recruit Joe or Owens? If I'm not mistaken, didn't Rollins already try to have Owens join him? And wasn't Joe attacked because he wouldn't join him either? I'm only going by what I read online.
> 
> I agree that it's been over-used, but that's like saying that the summer and winter seasons are sure to occur, over the course of a year.


I don't watch WWE. And it's totally against the Moxley character to have to think about it for one second, let alone two weeks. It could work with different wrestlers - ie Hangman offered a spot in The Inner Circle and being left to think about it for a couple weeks.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I don't watch WWE. And it's totally against the Moxley character to have to think about it for one second, let alone two weeks. It could work with different wrestlers - ie Hangman offered a spot in The Inner Circle and being left to think about it for a couple weeks.


Who said he's been thinking about though? Nobody heard from Moxley since Jericho made the offer. Even when Jericho made the offer Moxley didn't even have a mic. All he didn't do was attack Jericho when he was surrounded by Inner Circle outside the ring.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, I might be moving on soon from AEW. Just not what I expected nor what I believe was promised. Quality has tanked since Full Gear PPV and there doesn't seem to be any sense of urgency or acknowledgement. Maybe I'm being too hard on the Homecoming card because I hoped it would offer me something that could grab me and pull me in. To each his own I guess.


Fair enough

not everybody can like everything.

i hope you won’t mind if some of us are just fine with the direction


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The fact that 75% of the posts about an unopposed show don’t discuss Kenny Omega, Pac, Page, the Bucks, and Lucha Bros tells you how bad the booking has been.

Congratulations to those in charge. You’ve created a show that only tells the story of Cody, Moxley, and Jericho. MJF’s story only matters, because it involves Cody at the moment. Will be interesting to see how much story time he receives once they blow through that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> The fact that 75% of the posts about an unopposed show don’t discuss Kenny Omega, Pac, Page, the Bucks, and Lucha Bros tells you how bad the booking has been.
> 
> Congratulations to those in charge. You’ve created a show that only tells the story of Cody, Moxley, and Jericho. MJF’s story only matters, because it involves Cody at the moment. Will be interesting to see how much story time he receives once they blow through that.


Cody, Mox, Jericho and MJF are my favs.

so, they were bound to either disappoint you, or disappoint me - i’m sad for you it was you.... glad for me it was me


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> The fact that 75% of the posts about an unopposed show don’t discuss Kenny Omega, Pac, Page, the Bucks, and Lucha Bros tells you how bad the booking has been.
> 
> Congratulations to those in charge. You’ve created a show that only tells the story of Cody, Moxley, and Jericho. MJF’s story only matters, because it involves Cody at the moment. Will be interesting to see how much story time he receives once they blow through that.


It's not an unopposed show.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, I might be moving on soon from AEW. Just not what I expected nor what I believe was promised. Quality has tanked since Full Gear PPV and there doesn't seem to be any sense of urgency or acknowledgement. Maybe I'm being too hard on the Homecoming card because I hoped it would offer me something that could grab me and pull me in. To each his own I guess.


Honestly bro, I've already gone through this. And yeah for me as well, i'm not _fully _happy with the direction. However, after the last PPV, they dragged me back in. I think we need more specials to keep us interested. 

I'm actually not happy with any wrestling right now. Is it that we are just getting bored of pro-wrestling or is it that the products simply aren't meeting demand?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This week's show looks fantastic, though.

I just HOPE AEW can keep this energy throughout all of 2020. The energy dips and that's when I get bored.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> This week's show looks fantastic, though.
> 
> I just HOPE AEW can keep this energy throughout all of 2020. The energy dips and that's when I get bored.


The secret is to never watch live... and just skip what you don’t want to watch

or ‘forward‘ to the end of dragging matches

happiness


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The secret is to never watch live... and just skip what you don’t want to watch
> 
> or ‘forward‘ to the end of dragging matches
> 
> happiness


I never watch live; I think that's actually how i'd stay hooked in all honesty.

Cus when I wake up, I immediately read the news, see shit that doesn't sound good, and then just choose to not watch. watching live is a different experience, i'd be itt the whole time.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cody, Mox, Jericho and MJF are my favs.
> 
> so, they were bound to either disappoint you, or disappoint me - i’m sad for you it was you.... glad for me it was me


I enjoy them as well, but the reason wrestling shows tend to suck is the lack of emotional investment in every character. There won’t be any progression to Jungle Boy lasting the 10 mins. There won’t be any meaningful progression to Pac abducting Nakazawa. Will the Bucks or SCU even mention being targeted as prey for the initiation?

The fact that we all know the answer to these questions is a resounding “No” says they are not handling weekly episodic story-telling very well.

And I love the product and will continue watching until they are no longer around, if for nothing else than to do my part to prevent the WWE monopoly that occurred 20 years ago.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I enjoy them as well, but the reason wrestling shows tend to suck is the lack of emotional investment in every character. There won’t be any progression to Jungle Boy lasting the 10 mins. There won’t be any meaningful progression to Pac abducting Nakazawa. Will the Bucks or SCU even mention being targeted as prey for the initiation?
> 
> The fact that we all know the answer to these questions is a resounding “No” says they are not handling weekly episodic story-telling very well.
> 
> And I love the product and will continue watching until they are no longer around, if for nothing else than to do my part to prevent the WWE monopoly that occurred 20 years ago.


Kenny will face Pac (nakazawa conclusion / also carried on into Dark)
JB will definitely get more shine

and YB will definitely want revenge for the initiation - in fact, I’m sure they’ll face DO at Revolution

just because it hasn’t happened yet, does not mean it won’t

stories have a begin, middle, 3rd act and end

so, the answer is actually a resounding ‘yes’ - they are handling their weekly storytelling just fine


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> Well, I see 35 mins of promo time between MJF stipulations and Jericho/Moxley stuff. That leaves about an hour and 25 mins for 5 matches. Sounds about right.
> 
> No further discussion of what happened with Pac and Nakazawa for the casual fans. Dustin getting more and more TV time, so he must be loading up for at least one more PPV match. Moxley with a match and some promo time. Cody with the Main Event.


Dustin v Hager. His video promo for Road to Jacksonville said he's coming for Sammy first.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Kenny will face Pac (nakazawa conclusion / also carried on into Dark)
> JB will definitely get more shine
> 
> and YB will definitely want revenge for the initiation - in fact, I’m sure they’ll face DO at Revolution
> ...


Pretending nothing happened the very next week is not good story-telling, man. You abduct my friend, and I’m going to do more than just have a fucking 6-man tag match. You and 12 buddies jump me and my 3 friends, then I’m going to do more than have a 6-man tag match and maybe address the issue in a few weeks.

Hell, the Lucha Bros literally had no reason to jump Omega, but they did and that action will have no explanation. Just like Moxley‘s feud with Kenny never had an explanation.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> Just like Moxley‘s feud with Kenny never had an explanation.


it did


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> it did


No, they never once mentioned a concrete “why”. Moxley shows up. Moxley beats down Kenny. Kenny gets some payback at Fyter Fest. Kenny does a promo (before weekly television) about Moxley avoiding him. Moxley jumps Omega and puts him through a glass table.

Never once did either competitor explain the motivations, aka the hook/emotional investment, behind the feud on weekly television. Like so much of the product, if you don’t watch every goddamned episode of BTE, read Twitter, or whatever else, then you have no clue as to why you’re supposed to care.

But I’m wasting my time. You won’t understand this. I can already tell that you’re one of the AEW does no wrong fans, and that’s cool. I can understand feeling like any negative comment is laced in WWE defense or whatever. 

Take care.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> No, they never once mentioned a concrete “why”. Moxley shows up. Moxley beats down Kenny. Kenny gets some payback at Fyter Fest. Kenny does a promo (before weekly television) about Moxley avoiding him. Moxley jumps Omega and puts him through a glass table.
> 
> Never once did either competitor explain the motivations, aka the hook/emotional investment, behind the feud on weekly television. Like so much of the product, if you don’t watch every goddamned episode of BTE, read Twitter, or whatever else, then you have no clue as to why you’re supposed to care.
> 
> ...













optikk sucks said:


> Honestly bro, I've already gone through this. And yeah for me as well, i'm not _fully _happy with the direction. However, after the last PPV, they dragged me back in. I think we need more specials to keep us interested.
> 
> I'm actually not happy with any wrestling right now. Is it that we are just getting bored of pro-wrestling or is it that the products simply aren't meeting demand?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> No, they never once mentioned a concrete “why”. Moxley shows up. Moxley beats down Kenny. Kenny gets some payback at Fyter Fest. Kenny does a promo (before weekly television) about Moxley avoiding him. Moxley jumps Omega and puts him through a glass table.
> 
> Never once did either competitor explain the motivations, aka the hook/emotional investment, behind the feud on weekly television. Like so much of the product, if you don’t watch every goddamned episode of BTE, read Twitter, or whatever else, then you have no clue as to why you’re supposed to care.
> 
> ...


When you're out of arguments and you know you're wrong XD


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Show me clips on Dynamite of them explaining the Moxley-Omega feud, @rbl85


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Moxley to decline the Inner Circle and getting beat down afterwords is likely, leads to him going schiz next week and doing something huge.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Or was their entire feud supposed to be explained via Tony Khan making their match unsanctioned?

THAT is supposed to be the storyline!? Goddamn.

If that is the explanation you’re referencing, then you’re right. It was technically “explained”, but it just never made sense for me, which I will be the first to say I don’t speak for everyone.

For the record, I loved the stuff they were doing, just never really felt like I got a worthwhile explanation. Again...so I don’t come off as one of the doom and gloom WWE guys, I fully understand that I am ONLY speaking for myself.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Show me clips on Dynamite of them explaining the Moxley-Omega feud, @rbl85


They did a couple of video package airing on Dynamite which explained what happened before the start of Dynamite and what happened between Mox and Omega.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> Or was their entire feud supposed to be explained via Tony Khan making their match unsanctioned?
> 
> THAT is supposed to be the storyline!? Goddamn.


maybe you dont watch aew,

but moxley debuted. he attacked everyone in the ring, jericho, referee, omega included.
he then went on a rant explaining that he's on a mission to reclaim his soul and he declared war on ANYONE who stands in his way.
Kenny omega stood in his way and that's how the feud started.
then they introduced the stuff about japan - how moxley is trying to do what omega is doing.
the rest is history.

i can't believe i have to explain a feud like this guy is 5 years old.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

bdon said:


> Or was their entire feud supposed to be explained via Tony Khan making their match unsanctioned?
> 
> THAT is supposed to be the storyline!? Goddamn.
> 
> ...


Since you're a bit thick.

Moxley debuted and attacked Jericho & Omega to make a statement that he was there to be top dog.

Omega attacked Moxley in retaliation to set up their match.

Moxley became injured due to MRSA.

Omega put out a scathing promo about how Mox doesn't take AEW seriously and "he couldn't give a shit if Mox ever returned"

Mox came back angry about a) being attacked b) being injured c) Kenny's comments and put him through a table

Both men wanted blood to prove they're the best, Moxley got in Kenny's head. Match was made unsanctioned due to concerns about how far Mox would go. Kenny said he'd beat Mox in Mox's own match (deathmatch) because that's how good he is.

Moxley won.

Get it?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

bdon said:


> No, they never once mentioned a concrete “why”. Moxley shows up. Moxley beats down Kenny. Kenny gets some payback at Fyter Fest. Kenny does a promo (before weekly television) about Moxley avoiding him. Moxley jumps Omega and puts him through a glass table.
> 
> Never once did either competitor explain the motivations, aka the hook/emotional investment, behind the feud on weekly television. Like so much of the product, if you don’t watch every goddamned episode of BTE, read Twitter, or whatever else, then you have no clue as to why you’re supposed to care.
> 
> ...


It did, but most of it was on the Road to All Out vlog series which pre-dated television. First two are time stamped -


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> They did a couple of video package airing on Dynamite which explained what happened before the start of Dynamite and what happened between Mox and Omega.


Yes, the run-ins and all of that, but did they ever explain beyond the fact that Moxley wanted to take out the top guy? If that WAS the only motivation, then FOR ME it just seems they left a lot more story that could have been told, which may just be a product of growing pains.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It did, but most of it was on the Road to All Out vlog series which pre-dated television.


Appreciate that.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Yes, the run-ins and all of that, *but did they ever explain beyond the fact that Moxley wanted to take out the top guy?* If that WAS the only motivation, then FOR ME it just seems they left a lot more story that could have been told, which may just be a product of growing pains.


Well yes.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It did, *but most of it was on the Road to All Out vlog series which pre-dated television*. First two are time stamped -


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

And some of those videos (especially for Omega/Mox) re-aired during the first weeks of Dynamite.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I have watched each episode, usually live AND a replay on the TNT app the next day. The only thing I remember was the one of Kenny saying Moxley was faking the injury to avoid him or whatever.

I do not remember them showing Moxley explain Kenny was the Japanese legend. I could easily have missed it, but for the life of me, I do not remember it and this entire time have been scratching my head as to why Moxley went after Omega from Day 1.

The Road To’s that we’re posted did explain it in much better detail.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

So obviously a critically important show. Here's what I would like to see:


Shida takes the title off Riho in the 4 way. We get Shida vs Statlander feud for the title. 2 women who look the part and are both physical and extremely talented.
Sammy over Dustin after Hager gets involved. Sets the stage for Hager/Dustin in Hagers debut match.
Mox over Trent. Keep it simple. Wont be a squash but doesn't need to go 15 minutes either. Mox obviously turns down the IC and we get a wild brawl.
I'm torn on Cody and Darby, Darby really needs a signature singles win and coming up short again and again isn't good in the long run. On the other hand Cody is featured with MJF and they really need to kickstart that. I almost think I would do another time limit draw to set the stage for a 3rd match down the line where Darby goes over. 
MJF and Wardlow to destroy Arn. Need to get the heat back cooking and that might do the trick. 
Lucha Bros and Pac over The Elite when Adam Page fully turns. That has to be the plan unless they have somehow worked around Marty working for ROH and NWA still. 
They need to go out with a strong angle and memorable hook. Whether that's Mox vs IC, the Page turn, or the MJF segment. I am hoping they have a surprise or 2 coming cause they really need to get the unpredictable factor back up and get the feeling like anything can happen again.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

That fucking Road to video was awesome. Can't wait.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> maybe you dont watch aew,
> 
> but moxley debuted. he attacked everyone in the ring, jericho, referee, omega included.
> he then went on a rant explaining that* he's on a mission to reclaim his soul and he declared war on ANYONE who stands in his way.*
> ...


What is this supposed to even mean? 

And how exactly does winning an unsanctioned match via a missed top rope maneuver unto the ring's exposed plywood achieve this?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

NathanMayberry said:


> What is this supposed to even mean?
> 
> And how exactly does winning an unsanctioned match via a missed top rope maneuver unto the ring's exposed plywood achieve this?


Yes because Moxley rolled over and pinned him after that. It wasn't Moxley hitting his finisher on him after that beat him or anything lol.


With Omega all beat up, not cleared to wrestle and depressed the next week on Dynamite after he got his ass kicked. While Moxley was perfectly fine....But hey whatever makes you feel better. It's not like Moxley didn't miss spots or take big bump and Omega couldn't hit finisher or pin him. I think Omega reaction on Dynamite the show after Full Gear answered you're question on what story they were telling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> maybe you dont watch aew,
> 
> but moxley debuted. he attacked everyone in the ring, jericho, referee, omega included.
> he then went on a rant explaining that he's on a mission to reclaim his soul and he declared war on ANYONE who stands in his way.
> ...


Wish i could ‘like’ this more than once

People want to be armchair bookers, but they can’t even follow the basic story


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is AEW going unopposed vs NXT this Wed?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Is AEW going unopposed vs NXT this Wed?


NXT has awards/best of show from in studio. None of the wrestlers are on their. But they will be airing their top Takeover matches of the year. Hardcore NXT fans will still tune in. But there's no doubt AEW has big advantage with regular live show this week. Honestly if i don't see AEW with 900,000 plus viewers this week and NXT 650, 000 or below I will be surprised.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

NathanMayberry said:


> What is this supposed to even mean?
> 
> And how exactly does winning an unsanctioned match via a missed top rope maneuver unto the ring's exposed plywood achieve this?


Did you start watching pro wrestling tomorrow?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

imthegame19 said:


> NXT has awards/best of show from in studio. None of the wrestlers are on their. But they will be airing their top Takeover matches of the year. Hardcore NXT fans will still tune in. But there's no doubt AEW has big advantage with regular live show this week. Honestly if i don't see AEW with 900,000 plus viewers this week and NXT 650, 000 or below I will be surprised.


I think NXT is going to do way more than 650K


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> I think NXT is going to do way more than 650K



I dunno having a best of show with studio host and showing matches NXT fans already show. Isn't what I call must see tv. If AEW doing 683,000 when doing a bad live show. It's hard to see NXT do much above 650,000 for this show. When head to head with AEW since Survivor Series NXT is averaging a 810,000 viewers. 


When you consider the card AEW has this week. You would think it would cause NXT to lose a lot of those viewers. Plus they are up against a big college football game. So if people are gonna watch wrestling at all. You would think it would be AEW and only hardcore NXT fans would skip AEW for the best of show.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

imthegame19 said:


> I dunno having a best of show with studio host and showing matches NXT fans already show. Isn't what I call must see tv. If AEW doing 683,000 when doing a bad live show. It's hard to see NXT do much above 650,000 for this show. When head to head with AEW since Survivor Series NXT is averaging a 810,000 viewers.
> 
> 
> When you consider the card AEW has this week. You would think it would cause NXT to lose a lot of those viewers.* Plus they are up against a big college football game*. So if people are gonna watch wrestling at all. You would think it would be AEW and only hardcore NXT fans would skip AEW for the best of show.


Except that the past weeks showed that AEW is more impacted than NXT by that type of things.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> Except that the past weeks showed that AEW is more impacted than NXT by that type of things.


We really don't know because they didn't go head to head last week. Plus NXT did have some fresh taped matches last week


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> They're not unopposed, NXT might not be live but they will still show some of the best takeover matches.
> 
> I think NXT i will still do more than 700K viewers.
> 
> ...


NXT will not do more than 600k viewers
best takeover matches It does not mean anything It replay


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

kingfrass44 said:


> NXT will not do more than 600k viewers
> best takeover matches It does not mean anything It replay


We will see but i think some of you are going to be surprised by the rating of NXT.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

NXT has the backing of the machine. WWE fans are loyal and they will watch replay matches before watching another wrestling promotion. FFS Raw still gets 2 mil idiots that watch that garbage, they will watch anything the E produces.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

If I'm AEW I start with the Cody and Darby match or the Inner Circle and Mox to grab viewers right away. Even though it's a clip show they are gonna show some of the best NXT matches of the year and some viewers might either have not seen or have been wanting to see again.

AEW needs to come out the blocks and stay that way permanently. No resting on their laurels, just make the show exciting and hopefully they have a great crowd. That will go a long way against a clip show.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> NXT has the backing of the machine. WWE fans are loyal and they will watch replay matches before watching another wrestling promotion. FFS Raw still gets 2 mil idiots that watch that garbage, they will watch anything the E produces.


It will get watched. It won't do like 400,000 viewers. But even if it's 650,000 it will be 70,000 viewers above their worst rating still.



Taroostyles said:


> If I'm AEW I start with the Cody and Darby match or the Inner Circle and Mox to grab viewers right away. Even though it's a clip show they are gonna show some of the best NXT matches of the year and some viewers might either have not seen or have been wanting to see again.
> 
> AEW needs to come out the blocks and stay that way permanently. No resting on their laurels, just make the show exciting and hopefully they have a great crowd. That will go a long way against a clip show.


Cody/Darby I think would be a good open. But my guess it goes like this.


My guess is Pac&Lucha Bros vs Omega&Young Bucks open.

Woman's title match

MJF promo

Cody vs Darby Allin

Sammy Guevara vs Dustin

Moxley vs Trent

Followed by Inner Circle/Moxley stuff.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

If i'm booker this is how the show goes..

Intro: Inner Circle comes out . Jericho praises his group, talks about how Sammy is going to wipe Dustin's face-paint off later today, says how his pack of rabid dogs Ortiz and Santana will bite the heads off the tag division and that silent but violent Jack Hager is ready to put the lights out to anyone who confronts him. He then reminds Moxley that tonight it's time to make history and join the most talked about group in pro wrestling. He tells fans to stay tune to the end of the show to be part of the Bubbly celebration to kick off the new year.

Next up: Pac & Lucha Bros vs Omega & Young Bucks (with Ortiz and Santana at the announce booth dissing the tag teams in this match)

Riho vs. Rose vs Shida vs Baker is next. 

Darby Allen comes out for his match vs Cody.. Darby is waiting for Cody but MJF's music hits...MJF tells Darby that Cody isn't feeling well and backstage shows Cody on the floor laid out. Darby tries to kick MJF's ass but Wardlow lays him out. MJF then calls Cody's dad a worthless fat shit and says his stipulation and leaves.

We come back from the break and see Dustin attending Cody. Announcers say that we hope to see both Darby vs Cody later.

Dustin vs. Sammy next 

Next up Cody vs Darby (Both have injuries and Darby ends up getting the "W" over a hurt Cody after the MJF attack)

Finally Mox vs Trent will be a short match. Mox wins. Cuts to Inner Circle Music and they come out clapping for Mox with the whole New Years Party get up on with Bubbly Etc. The Inner Circle tells Moxley it's time for him to make history and start the year right by being with LE CHAMPION and the best group in wrestling. Mox is handed a gift basket with shirt and bubbly. Mox thinks about the decision. The group stars down at Mox. Jericho grabs glasses for all to make a toast. Moxley opens the bubbly but pours it on Jericho and hits him with the bottle. He runs out before the Inner Circle can kick his ass. (A predictable ending but meh that's all I can think of)


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Show looks great to me but I've liked them all so far, so I dunno what that counts for...


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> If i'm booker this is how the show goes..
> 
> Intro: Inner Circle comes out . Jericho praises his group, talks about how Sammy is going to wipe Dustin's face-paint off later today, says how his pack of rabid dogs Ortiz and Santana will bite the heads off the tag division and that silent but violent Jack Hager is ready to put the lights out to anyone who confronts him. He then reminds Moxley that tonight it's time to make history and join the most talked about group in pro wrestling. He tells fans to stay tune to the end of the show to be part of the Bubbly celebration to kick off the new year.
> 
> ...



I like this.

Sammy beats Dustin with Hagers interference leading to Hager v Dustin.

Inner Circle come to celebrate the win, the new year and invite Mox out. They do all of that, but I think they kick the living fuck out of Mox. Draw viewers in next week to see how Mox reacts when he goes after the Inner Circle for revenge.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thats


Lethal Evans said:


> I like this.
> 
> Sammy beats Dustin with Hagers interference leading to Hager v Dustin.
> 
> Inner Circle come to celebrate the win, the new year and invite Mox out. They do all of that, but I think they kick the living fuck out of Mox. Draw viewers in next week to see how Mox reacts when he goes after the Inner Circle for revenge.


 That's good too!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> If i'm booker this is how the show goes..
> 
> Intro: Inner Circle comes out . Jericho praises his group, talks about how Sammy is going to wipe Dustin's face-paint off later today, says how his pack of rabid dogs Ortiz and Santana will bite the heads off the tag division and that silent but violent Jack Hager is ready to put the lights out to anyone who confronts him. He then reminds Moxley that tonight it's time to make history and join the most talked about group in pro wrestling. He tells fans to stay tune to the end of the show to be part of the Bubbly celebration to kick off the new year.
> 
> ...


On papet sounds great for real and finally gets Darby a win over a name and not going back to the "looked good in a loss" well.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Won’t get anymore story as what happened with Nakazawa. Dumb.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> Won’t get anymore story as what happened with Nakazawa. Dumb.


Did you see AEW Dark?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

No need to start a thread but wheres the TV belt. He hinted it would be coming for December. I guess its just not done yet


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> No need to start a thread but wheres the TV belt. He hinted it would be coming for December. I guess its just not done yet


Just like Kenny had mentioned we would know something about the AEW videogame by the end of the year, and we didn't get anything. Hopefully we hear something next year on both.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> No need to start a thread but wheres the TV belt. He hinted it would be coming for December. I guess its just not done yet


Cody said there would be a prize, and one of the Bucks said there wouldn't be another belt - put together we got the damn diamond ring that MJF won in the Battle Royale. Cody thinks the ring could be a "thing" if you will. His father tried to get it over (twice) and it never took off, Cody tried in ROH and it flopped again, but here we are again.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Looking forward to the show.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> No need to start a thread but wheres the TV belt. He hinted it would be coming for December. I guess its just not done yet


Did NWA Powerrr not announce they were introducing a TV Belt?
They probably bought the IP


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

captainzombie said:


> Just like Kenny had mentioned we would know something about the AEW videogame by the end of the year, and we didn't get anything. Hopefully we hear something next year on both.


He said that he "hoped" to give us more informations on the game before the end of the year.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Looking forward to this.

Moxley vs. TRENT should be good. Hopefully it gets decent time.

I fully expect the Mox vs. Jericho build to be highly entertaining.

Shida, I still don't see whats so "over the moon" amazing about her but I don't dislike her either. Sure, have her win. No offense to Riho but something needs to change in that division.

The 6 man tag team match, I only care about it to watch PAC.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

What the fuck? I thought the women's title match was Riho vs. Statlander? And I thought we were supposed to get a tag team title match as well? What's going on? What happened?

Really bizarre, and not a good look for the company. How could you shit the bed on two title matches? Was it really necessary for the Bucks to beat PNP now?

There really can't be anymore time for them to fool around. It's time for AEW to right the ship. They need to make the most of running unopposed tonight.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jedah said:


> What the fuck? I thought the women's title match was Riho vs. Statlander? What happened?
> 
> Anyway, other than that it should be a decent line up. No more fooling around. It's time for AEW to right the ship.


Where have you been to not know it ?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Paying attention to better stuff during the holidays.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Jedah said:


> Paying attention to better stuff during the holidays.


Kris Statlander vs Riho or winner of tonight match got postponed to next week. Since she had prior booking before she signed with AEW. Lucky for you to get to miss overreaction about all that lol. Young Bucks vs SCU tag title match was on 12/18 show and SCU won clean.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

What happened to the tag title match?

This is just unacceptable. AEW needs to get better management. Let Tony focus on the business side and the Elite on talent relations because as far as managing the shows go, they have not done a good job, at least not since Full Gear.

And even before, way too many errors.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jedah said:


> *What happened to the tag title match?*
> 
> This is just unacceptable. AEW needs to get better management. Let Tony focus on the business side and the Elite on talent relations because as far as managing the shows go, they have not done a good job, at least not since Full Gear.
> 
> And even before, way too many errors.


They never announced a tag title match.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They said that the Bucks vs. PNP was a #1 contender's match.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jedah said:


> They said that the Bucks vs. PNP was a #1 contender's match.


The Bucks vs PnP happened 3 weeks ago and they Always said that the title match was going to take place the week after.

If you forgot this then that's on you.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh my god, they changed plans. What could they possibly have been thinking.

A few people around here really need to get over themselves. 

I'm out.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Jedah said:


> They said that the Bucks vs. PNP was a #1 contender's match.


SCU vs Young Bucks happened on the Dec 18th show - SCU retained and then the lame as shit Dark Order attack happened.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> He said that he "hoped" to give us more informations on the game before the end of the year.


I was hoping we’d have some gaming news to end the year.

So hyped for tonight as I am every week for Dynamite. I hope that they can deliver strong tonight without being opposed by a live NXT show. They really need to structure beginning and end with Jericho/Mox and some kind of meaningful surprise would not hurt here.

I’m hoping for a women’s title change tonight. Going with Shida or Rose here.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> SCU vs Young Bucks happened on the Dec 18th show - SCU retained and then the lame as shit Dark Order attack happened.


Oh, right. For some reason I was remembering it s a non finish. The more you know. Silly shit.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Jedah said:


> Paying attention to better stuff during the holidays.


So then don't come in here and play the "AEW is shit" guy, ranting about something you could have easily read and found out yourself, but you didn't. I know for some around here, reading is a very hard thing to master.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Nah, I can ask what I want. 

And there's no getting around that AEW has been disappointing since Full Gear and this is another example that they need to get their shit together. Putting your head in the sand doesn't help.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody said there would be a prize, and one of the Bucks said there wouldn't be another belt - put together we got the damn diamond ring that MJF won in the Battle Royale. Cody thinks the ring could be a "thing" if you *wheel. * His father tried to get it over (twice) and it never took off, Cody tried in ROH and it flopped again, but here we are again.


Fixed. Now that I think about it, I remember them saying that but everyone expected a belt. I know Cody hinted at an actual belt but that was right after Jericho won the World Title so I guess they could have changed their minds. I really hope that Ring isn't their substitute for an actual secondary singles title but it looks like it might be. Horrible move imo, especially if the idea already flopped 3x.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jedah said:


> Nah, I can ask what I want.
> 
> And there's no getting around that AEW has been disappointing since Full Gear and this is another example that they need to get their shit together. Putting your head in the sand doesn't help.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hopefully everyone isn't too hungover tonight. Tony Khan threw big New Years eve party for all the talent last night. That both Adam Cole and Renee Young where seen in photos at.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Tonight’s gonna be massive


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212423323994480641


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Video is shot well, but they aren't losers enough to really vibe with it. At least from the preview


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Video is shot well, but they aren't losers enough to really vibe with it. At least from the preview


Seriously? What?! For weeks, all I've read, from the haters, were, is that they lose too much. That they're putting other talent over themselves first. They're not on TV enough. They're burying Omega. Focus on Jericho and Moxley. etc. etc.

This is obviously foreshadowing the "turn", where The Elite will soon take over AEW. And I'm sure when they do that, then people are going to have the opposite reaction. They win too much. They're on TV too much. They're burying everyone. etc. etc.

The haters are going to hate, regardless of which direction they go in.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Garty said:


> Seriously? What?! For weeks, all I've read, from the haters, were, is that they lose too much. That they're putting other talent over themselves first. They're not on TV enough. They're burying Omega. Focus on Jericho and Moxley. etc. etc.
> 
> This is obviously foreshadowing the "turn", where The Elite will soon take over AEW. And I'm sure when they do that, then people are going to have the opposite reaction. They win too much. They're on TV too much. They're burying everyone. etc. etc.
> 
> The haters are going to hate, regardless of which direction they go in.


Well I mean that doesn't apply to me, but rant on breh. Happy New Year.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Well I mean that doesn't apply to me, but rant on breh. Happy New Year.


Happy new year Rap

Happy new year to everybody wish you all the best.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Happy new year Rap
> 
> Happy new year to everybody wish you all the best.


Happy New Year


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Too funny. 1st all the haters said "Theyll just book themselves to win every match all the time."

Then when they didnt do that and tried to make new talent they said "What the hell are they doing? The Elite are losing too much."

Now they come out with a video for an angle that's been building and they say "Well they've been losing, but not enough."

Get a fucking grip people. I thought WWE bashers were fickle, they've got NOTHING on these folks.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Taroostyles said:


> Too funny. 1st all the haters said "Theyll just book themselves to win every match all the time."
> 
> Then when they didnt do that and tried to make new talent they said "What the hell are they doing? The Elite are losing too much."
> 
> ...


For real. It’s ridiculous. But it does keep my interest in AEW even higher so I wouldn’t change a thing. #FeedTheFandom #ImWithAEW


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

2020 is the year of the ignore train i’ve decided

chooo choo - all aboard

even if i only end up talking to 1 fucker on this board - at least if they’re measured and positive, I’m golden


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Cody is starting the year with a loss & Mox is joining The Inner Circle (in the same way tyson joined DX/Bryan joined The Wyatts) as part of a long game

Thank me later


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cody is losing, Mox is not joining - no way


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 2020 is the year of the ignore train i’ve decided
> 
> chooo choo - all aboard
> 
> even if i only end up talking to 1 fucker on this board - at least if they’re measured and positive, I’m golden


Not cool calling the only guy who talke with a fucker XD


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Aedubya said:


> Did NWA Powerrr not announce they were introducing a TV Belt?
> They probably bought the IP


Is this true?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

TV Title isn't owned by one company - any company can create their own, like a World Title or Tag Team Titles. I mean ROH has a Television Title, and NWA is bringing theirs back.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Cody losing will be weird given he announced Arn Anderson as his adviser/manager/personal coach. If he's losing to Darby Allin it might have made better sense to have announced that AA hire in a week or two. So we'll have to see how it plays out, I could see Cody win with AA in his corner, and this lead to a Allin heel turn when he starts cheating to win in the very near future after getting fed up with always just coming up short.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Taroostyles said:


> Too funny. 1st all the haters said "Theyll just book themselves to win every match all the time."
> 
> Then when they didnt do that and tried to make new talent they said "What the hell are they doing? The Elite are losing too much."
> 
> ...


Selling your #2 ranked Tag Team and your #2 and #4 ranked men's single wrestlers who all have positive records as if they're possibly not elite is a hard sell. Which just goes into why the official records and ranking system isn't a good idea.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Cody said there would be a prize, and one of the Bucks said there wouldn't be another belt - put together we got the damn diamond ring that MJF won in the Battle Royale. Cody thinks the ring could be a "thing" if you will. His father tried to get it over (twice) and it never took off, Cody tried in ROH and it flopped again, but here we are again.



So bad communication from the people running things.Thats not good. They need to be more careful with tweets. Especilly since Cody is sounding TNA ish with these announcements.



Aedubya said:


> Did NWA Powerrr not announce they were introducing a TV Belt?
> They probably bought the IP



lol a company cant copy right the term tv belt. You have many promotions with a tv belt. ROH has a tv belt


thats like saying someone can copy right wordl championship


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Happy new years all you crazy fuckers,Love and hate all of you. LETS GO !


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> So bad communication from the people running things.Thats not good. They need to be more careful with tweets. Especilly since Cody is sounding TNA ish with these announcements.


I think some people need to stop only reading tweets about interviews that those guys made and actually read the interview in it's entirety.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> I think some people need to stop only reading tweets about interviews that those guys made and actually read the interview in it's entirety.



I dont read any tweet.I come here where people sort all the info and we talk about it. But there has been clear tweets people are posted in here with Cody claiming certain things

Either way its a big year and a lot to happen so its exciting times


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Guys when do you think the first cage match will be? And ppv or on Dynamite? I assume ppv and build it up


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Guys when do you think the first cage match will be? And ppv or on Dynamite? I assume ppv and build it up


If I was betting a large sum of money, I would say that The Match Beyond will be the first cage match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

ripcitydisciple said:


> If I was betting a large sum of money, I would say that The Match Beyond will be the first cage match.


So the orginal wargames.No chance the first match will be in 2 cages.My question was more when


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

There should be a bit more than 4k people in the arena


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> There should be a bit more than 4k people in the arena


That's good considering how bad attendance looked a week or two ago.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

imthegame19 said:


> Did you see AEW Dark?


This isn’t the point, man. The story, if important, should be readily available and obvious by only watching the main show.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

imthegame19 said:


> That's good considering how bad attendance looked a week or two ago.


For the last show the attendance was around 3k (more or less) but that's what the WWE is doing when they also go to Corpus.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

bdon said:


> This isn’t the point, man. The story, if important, should be readily available and obvious by only watching the main show.


Hopefully they recap it tonight on Dynamite. Remember they haven't had a show since then. Plus Pac didn't really do anything. He kinda of acted like he was gonna hurt Nakazawa. Then said it was Kenny final warning.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> For the last show the attendance was around 3k (more or less) but that's what the WWE is doing when they also go to Corpus.


The report from the other day had them doing 3,500. I don't think they had attendance below 3,500 yet.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Hoping they bounce back tonight and start fixing some obvious cringe worthy mistakes.

If they kick off with another random 25 minute match through 2 commercial breaks, it’ll be obvious that they haven’t learned anything.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Chris is in Japan currently, right?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

MetalKiwi said:


> Chris is in Japan currently, right?


Chris? Jericho? Daniels? Chris from catering?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MetalKiwi said:


> Chris is in Japan currently, right?


Nope


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Not cool calling the only guy who talke with a fucker XD


We know our own people


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Selling your #2 ranked Tag Team and your #2 and #4 ranked men's single wrestlers who all have positive records as if they're possibly not elite is a hard sell. Which just goes into why the official records and ranking system isn't a good idea.


Their rankings are worse than they expected

They expected to dominate, to be the champs - it’s all there in the video

Now, they are middle of the road, Cody can’t challenge, Kenny lost his two major matches, Hangman on a different page (excuse the pun) and Bucks lost their champ match. Not ‘elite’ at all.

The ranking system is a good idea and part of their identity - belabouring the point won’t make it go away. Personally i love it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

imthegame19 said:


> That's good considering how bad attendance looked a week or two ago.


There can be 100 people, as long as they are loud, invested and it looks good on tv - who gives a shit? ?‍♂


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

MetalKiwi said:


> Chris is in Japan currently, right?


Both Moxley and Jericho will probably head go to Japan tomorrow.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Their rankings are worse than they expected
> 
> They expected to dominate, to be the champs - it’s all there in the video
> 
> ...


I think the ranking system will only work if it is incorporated into storylines. Otherwise what’s the point


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Looking forward to tonight’s Dynamite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> I think the ranking system will only work if it is incorporated into storylines. Otherwise what’s the point


It’s like.... all right there.

Wait.... not sure if serious


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> It’s like.... all right there.
> 
> Wait.... not sure if serious


Have the trolls been driven out yet?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Their rankings are worse than they expected
> 
> They expected to dominate, to be the champs - it’s all there in the video
> 
> ...


Except they aren't actually middle of the road. Arguing that a group of guys who are all ranked in the top of their divisions isn't Elite is wild. The tone just doesn't match the reality of it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

optikk sucks said:


> Have the trolls been driven out yet?


Are you kidding? They’ve all but completely taken over.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

[


optikk sucks said:


> Have the trolls been driven out yet?


they have for me mate - i can’t keep track anymore

I think normal service can resume


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Except they aren't actually middle of the road. Arguing that a group of guys who are all ranked in the top of their divisions isn't Elite is wild. The tone just doesn't match the reality of it.


Did you read anything I said? About losing championship matches, and not being able to challenge and dissention in the ranks - all while they were expected to *win everything*? That it was supposed to ‘*be easy*’

C’mon Rap.....


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Are you kidding? They’ve all but completely taken over.


Not for me.... i only see 1 out of every 10 posts on the ignore train 

??????


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Except they aren't actually middle of the road. Arguing that a group of guys who are all ranked in the top of their divisions isn't Elite is wild. The tone just doesn't match the reality of it.


I get what you’re saying and agree, even if it is a bit nitpicking.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Are you kidding? They’ve all but completely taken over.


idk what the mods are doing tbh. 


LifeInCattleClass said:


> [
> 
> they have for me mate - i can’t keep track anymore
> 
> I think normal service can resume


going into 2020 like


Can’t wait to watch tonight in all honesty. We got a good run up to Bash at the Beach.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> idk what the mods are doing tbh.
> going into 2020 like
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to watch tonight in all honesty. We got a good run up to Bash at the Beach.


I think i’m actually gonna stay awake and watch - will be 3am here - but who needs sleep ?‍♂


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks like a stacked show.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Selling your #2 ranked Tag Team and your #2 and #4 ranked men's single wrestlers who all have positive records as if they're possibly not elite is a hard sell. Which just goes into why the official records and ranking system isn't a good idea.


You can argue about the rankings system, but that's a different conversation. 

The fact about the sentiment remains the same.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I think i’m actually gonna stay awake and watch - will be 3am here - but who needs sleep ?‍♂


Sounds like a plan; I would but I’m on that 8hours sleep early gym thing.
Gonna have to start sleeping earlier once work starts again smh.

btw any surprise debuts tonight? I am expecting a massive swerve.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> Also what kind of big match can AEW give right now other than Jericho vs Moxley or Cody vs MJF ?


I wouldn't mind Cody vs. Moxley personally.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

That 6 man tag match actually sounds brilliant.
Pac needs to be Moxleys first feud when he’s world champion.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Did you read anything I said? About losing championship matches, and not being able to challenge and dissention in the ranks - all while they were expected to *win everything*? That it was supposed to ‘*be easy*’
> 
> C’mon Rap.....


I read what you said. For me it comes down to the fact they're not down bad enough to really be trying to gather sympathy in that type of way. It's reminds me of when WWE were trying to sell Cena as some type of loser in 2012 because he lost a couple big matches. 



bdon said:


> I get what you’re saying and agree, even if it is a bit nitpicking.


Hopefully the rest of the video is them being fired up to go kick ass and settle scores for 2020. That's what I want to see not somber woe is me shit. 



Taroostyles said:


> You can argue about the rankings system, but that's a different conversation.
> 
> The fact about the sentiment remains the same.


I disagree but hey.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> Sounds like a plan; I would but I’m on that 8hours sleep early gym thing.
> Gonna have to start sleeping earlier once work starts again smh.
> 
> btw any surprise debuts tonight? I am expecting a massive swerve.


Jericho did say he had a surprise for Moxley. What that will be, your guess is good as mine.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> Sounds like a plan; I would but I’m on that 8hours sleep early gym thing.
> Gonna have to start sleeping earlier once work starts again smh.
> 
> btw any surprise debuts tonight? I am expecting a massive swerve.


Personally - that hype video had hangman dissing the high-5 twice.

Turn incoming 

Then..... i would not be shocked if Killer Kross debuts - but i do think he’s going to wwe.

So, not sure


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I think there angling for Pac vs Kenny vs Hangman at Revolution.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I read what you said. For me it comes down to the fact they're not down bad enough to really be trying to gather sympathy in that type of way. It's reminds me of when WWE were trying to sell Cena as some type of loser in 2012 because he lost a couple big matches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a single thing about this video is ‘woe is me’

They say at the end ‘it is a defining moment, are we still Elite’ - means they coming for shit


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212423323994480641


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Jericho did say he had a surprise for Moxley. What that will be, your guess is good as mine.


A surprise in a good way? “Here’s a Lamborghini if you join the Inner Cricle” Or in a bad way sorta gift? I would love to see them go down the gift route and see Moxley trash the gift on TV.




LifeInCattleClass said:


> Personally - that hype video had hangman dissing the high-5 twice.
> 
> Turn incoming
> 
> ...


Kross is with MLW isn’t he?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> A surprise in a good way? “Here’s a Lamborghini if you join the Inner Cricle” Or in a bad way sorta gift? I would love to see them go down the gift route and see Moxley trash the gift on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Kross is with MLW isn’t he?


Kross won’t be on an exclusive deal at all

I mean, MJF is still with MLW too - they have a good relationship between the companies


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> A surprise in a good way? “Here’s a Lamborghini if you join the Inner Cricle” Or in a bad way sorta gift? I would love to see them go down the gift route and see Moxley trash the gift on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Kross is with MLW isn’t he?


I don't see kross joining.the wwe,is making him an offer he can't refuse.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

qntntgood said:


> I don't see kross joining.the wwe,is making him an offer he can't refuse.


Yep, unfortunately I agree

Especially with his wife there

But, with AEW you go to mainstream telly straight away. Might be their ace up their sleeve


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> A surprise in a good way? “Here’s a Lamborghini if you join the Inner Cricle” Or in a bad way sorta gift? I would love to see them go down the gift route and see Moxley trash the gift on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Kross is with MLW isn’t he?


My thought is it will be something that they can present/ do on TV regardless if Moxley joins or not. For me it would be a debut, someone from his past, I am not knowledgeable on his past to ponder a guess.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Should be a good show..looks great on paper. Its OBVIOUS Mox wont join, but hope we get something different today


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

reyfan said:


> I wouldn't mind Cody vs. Moxley personally.


Don’t worry: Cody will make sure you see that next.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

optikk sucks said:


> idk what the mods are doing tbh.


The Moderators (are and were) very slow to react on anything here. It has been a lot more tolerable when they finally banned DeathIsBecoming. That guy was just too much to take and fully admitted to only spamming for shits and giggles.

As I've said from the beginning of this "inner AEW forum feud", there are way too many topics with the same talking points. There's still a few of them open even today. Want to talk about ratings... post in the ratings thread. Want to talk about a Dynamite segment, or match... post in that weeks discussion thread. The board doesn't need 10 threads talking about what sucks this week, no matter how entitled you think your opinion is. It's just common sense and makes for an easier read for all. It's not always about "you" and it's not always about "me". We all should be able to communicate with a little bit more supervision from the "powers that be", to stop things before they spiral into a "you suck", "no you suck" stalemate.

Go ahead and call me a pussy, grow up, who are you to speak for all of us, shut-up, etc. I've tried to be a "middle-man" in bringing some sanity and structure to the AEW forum. I respect all users opinions (whether you believe me or not), but at the same time, we don't need post after post talking about the same things over and over. Can that not be agreed upon by everyone here? I don't play the back-and-forth games and what you say does not bother me, until you make it personal. That's when the line in the sand needs to be drawn and shows not only your mentality, but you're immaturity as well. And if that's how you want to be, then I think you need to re-evaluate who you really are as a person and stop watching wrestling.

Happy New Year!


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

This venue looks so damn good.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yep, unfortunately I agree
> 
> Especially with his wife there
> 
> But, with AEW you go to mainstream telly straight away. Might be their ace up their sleeve


Cole & Baker do it.

Can see Kross & Bordeaux doing it


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Here we go!! Hopefully they start the new year off right by having Baker dethrone that Riho trash. The card looks stacked tonight.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

This is creepy as shit


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Wow opening with a match that could have been the main event. Sure why not.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

that arena set up looks so fucking good


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The arena setup is quite odd, but in a good and unique way I think.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

I like the look of this arena. It can use a few adjustments, but liked it when they were there over the summer.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody vs Darby kicks off as I predicted


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

I'd love for them to offer Taz a contract, they can use his experience some how on the commentary team.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a nice setup. Reminds me of Bash at Beach or Halloween Havoc setups being unique


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The first thing the commentators say is they have no idea who is coming out with Allin lmao. Do they not have production meetings? And why is he wearing ripped leggings and jorts?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

captainzombie said:


> I'd love for them to offer Taz a contract, they can use his experience some how on the commentary team.


Love Taz. Miss his voice


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

In typical AEW fashion, they did zero on television to explain why Anderson is now managing Cody or why this match with Darby is happening.

Would it have been that difficult for Darby to do a face to face promo with a Cody after their tag match against Butcher n Blade to set this up ?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

The Dude said:


> In typical AEW fashion, they did zero on television to explain why Anderson is now managing Cody or why this match with Darby is happening.
> 
> Would it have been that difficult for Darby to do a face to face promo with a Cody after their tag match against Butcher n Blade to set this up ?


The Darby draw has been a huge talking point though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I love how Cody here is portrayed as a heel


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Dude said:


> In typical AEW fashion, they did zero on television to explain why Anderson is now managing Cody or why this match with Darby is happening.
> 
> Would it have been that difficult for Darby to do a face to face promo with a Cody after their tag match against Butcher n Blade to set this up ?


They did, you just have to listen when the commentators speak. (i know it's hard)


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Love Taz. Miss his voice


Yeah same here. He got a bit annoying at one point in TNA, but he is almost like a fresh new voice.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Dude said:


> In typical AEW fashion, they did zero on television to explain why Anderson is now managing Cody or why this match with Darby is happening.
> 
> Would it have been that difficult for Darby to do a face to face promo with a Cody after their tag match against Butcher n Blade to set this up ?


They explained the Darby thing fine. They definitely should have had more of a storyline on why AA is there. Maybe they will let Arn cut a promo to explain it since he is one of the best.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Here we go!! Hopefully they start the new year off right by having Baker dethrone that Riho trash. The card looks stacked tonight.


I think Baker is winning tonight as well. Statlander is getting her match next week against whoever is the Champion. She is also in a program with the Nightmare Collective. Of the three challengers and Riho who do you see joining the NC to progress that storyline?

They may not reveal it till next week when she fights Kris and Statlander rejects their offer but Baker is my pick.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good opener. I don't understand how folk call Cody a 3 star guy


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Lethal Evans said:


> The Darby draw has been a huge talking point though.


I meant they didn’t do anything to set this up between the actual people involved.... Darby and Cody.

Announcers talking about is fine. That doesn’t replace the actual angle between the talents which should have happened.

They could have easily set this up with a face to face between the two after their tag match vs butcher and Blade.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

God damn this match is good


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Good opener. I don't understand how folk call Cody a 3 star guy


He has definitely gotten on a whole new level since the Stardust days.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> He has definitely gotten on a whole new level since the Stardust days.


The man has definitely proven himself as someone who deserved more than he got


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Going way too long. Typical Cody indulgence.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Going way too long. Typical Cody indulgence.


If it was a typical episode, yes. But on the kickoff show for the year and their homecoming show, going all out makes sense 100%.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Imagine doing false finishes on your biggest star (besides Mox) picture in picture with no sound lol.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Going way too long. Typical Cody indulgence.


They’re all obsessed with having ridiculously long matches. Cody is hardly the only one.

I prefer his matches going this long because there’s actual psychology.

The most nauseating stuff is the 20+ minute tag gymnastic sessions.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cody was close to break is neck


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

im so sick of the false finishes.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yup. They've jumped the shark 20 minutes into 2020. Lol. Lord.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wrestling once a week - they all want to get their ring time in. Just book house shows for crying out loud.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK, now it has been too many false finishes. Have a couple, but not too many. Should have ended with the Cross Rhodes, not a rollup.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Eh I feel Darby should've won that. 

Good match tho


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Yup. They've jumped the shark 20 minutes into 2020. Lol. Lord.


then stop watching?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

That's why he has Arn!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cody needs Arn fucking Anderson to remind him to get his knees up? Lol. Alright.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great match. Friend of mine who never watches wrestling thought it was fun


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Great match to kick off 2020.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Oracle said:


> im so sick of the false finishes.


It's what all of wrestling has become the last few years, there is no escaping it unless someone decides to change this philosophy. From WWE to NJPW to AEW, we have nothing but false finishes.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Good match. Must he a really small arena but i like the intimate feel of it


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Good match wasnt a fan of the ending


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Give me your dress" Line of the night.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

lol come on mate, you don't need a manager to tell you to get your knees up.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The match was good, but kicking out of a Cross Rhodes to win with a rollup is so dumb.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Britt time!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

captainzombie said:


> It's what all of wrestling has become the last few years, there is no escaping it unless someone decides to change this philosophy. From WWE to NJPW to AEW, we have nothing but false finishes.


A few false finishes are good in a big PPV match but if they happen every week they get diluted and mean nothing.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

And right into another match ??‍♂??‍♂.

They’ll never learn.

Although I did like the Sami G thing


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Okay. They have a chance to get the belt off midget child Lesnar. Cmon.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

60 minutes slated for the womens match? Plase God no.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Why do I have this feeling Baker is going to win here, even though Shida should win.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212546638318886912


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Cody vs Darby was a fantastic match. Didn't like the ending, but it doesn't take away from the match imo.

Sammy is a god.

This fatal 4 way needs to go to Shida imo.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Final Boss time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Marbar said:


> 60 minutes slated for the womens match? Plase God no.


They are following their standard time limits for matches. World championship matches have a 60 minute limit. Does not mean it is going that long...


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

DO YA!? on live TV, I'm so happy


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ANYONE but Riho.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

This is where I and many others tune out.

No reason to give a crap about this. And of course a commercial right in the middle


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's crazy how Riho is more over than the others.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Dude said:


> This is where I and many others tune out.
> 
> No reason to give a crap about this. And of course a commercial right in the middle


So that means you're going to stop posting here for the rest of the night ?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Shida dead.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Umm.. is this no DQ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Shida murdered.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> So that means you're going to stop posting here for the rest of the night ?


I know, the negativity is through the roof in this thread like everything AEW does is wrong. A lot of people just can't enjoy a show and critique every little thing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I definitely want Shida to win and get a lengthy run. She is there every week.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Shida is the only one worth a damn in this match.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Every week the crowd loves this stuff and every week y’all complain lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Britt is going to win it

edit : nope


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

J


NXT Only said:


> Every week the crowd loves this stuff and every week y’all complain lol


And every week less and less ppl watch


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Man FUCK THIS


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

MrIrrelevant said:


> Hate to say it but AEW just doesn’t interest me anymore that last show of 2019 put a sour taste in my mouth


Glad so WTF are you posting in here then?

Damn it, Riho won there and that looks like something was messed up with the count.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lheurch said:


> I definitely want Shida to win and get a lengthy run. She is there every week.


It should be her winNing or Riho retaining. Lol at the butthurt if Riho retains. :ha :ha :ha


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Riho most surprised person in arena that she won. I think this definitely means they were planning for the title change originally and now are doing it next week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why not just let Riho kill Brit with her finisher


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RIHOOOOO!! LOL


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, Omega's terrible booking of this division continues. What does he see in that Riho trash? She's worse than Super Cena in his prime.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If Riho still beats Statlander after THIS I am fucking out


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Man stat better win next week


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

That was i think the best women matches of AEW


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Janela with another storyline good shit


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Came in late, but I was entertained by that match. I like Riho's style, though she is a bit hard to believe.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Well, Omega's terrible booking of this division continues. What does he see in that Riho trash? She's worse than Super Cena in his prime.


Now, do not say anything that crazy. Riho sold more in that match than Cena in his whole initial run.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

Riho is dead.

This was such a fun match, started off sloppy, and it really got good.

Nyla Rose was really great during this match and SHIDA is a damn star. Riho winning isn't that bad as long as she's on TV now. 

Nyla literally killed Riho man.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Fuck Penelope Ford (take that however you want)


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

For a second I thought Janela just shit his pants


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It was definitely one of my favorite women's matches lately.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wrong female won. Shida should've went over.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Lheurch said:


> Now, do not say anything that crazy. Riho sold more in that match than Cena in his whole initial run.


At least Nyla destroyed her after the match. That was nice to see.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Derek30 said:


> For a second I thought Janela just shit his pants


I thought he was trying to push out a fart. It was definitely some Cena level (lack of acting) heh.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Best Bout Machine said:


> At least Nyla destroyed her after the match. That was nice to see.


Nyla murdered both her and Shida in that match with tables.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Shida is the total package, she's good in the ring, great look and charisma and her english is already good.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Rihos offense looks ridiculous with grown women (and a guy) selling it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I was really impressed by Shida. 
They really got gold with her.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

As i stated a few times i love this venue, it looks very unique. My only beef is the setup. You got this cool backdrop of people and the camera only shows a wall and a 100 people. Must be a different way to set the camera up


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So it seems like enough time has passed that Janela can work professionally with Ford and Sabian. It could be a good midcard feud for both.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Sir Linko said:


> Riho is dead.
> 
> This was such a fun match, started off sloppy, and it really got good.
> 
> ...


That was actually a pretty good AEW women's match finally even though they did have some issues at the get go.

Have to wonder if they are planning to put the title on Statlander now that Rose took her out, maybe they will use this as a way to still keep Riho strong as she loses the title.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Matt Hardy is behind the dark Order


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If Riho still beats Statlander after THIS I am fucking out


I'm not a Statlander guy, but if I had to chose between her and Riho I chose Statlander 24/7 365 and 366 on leap years.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Moxley is a fucking star man. The feel is just different when he arrives.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Mox interaction with Orange Cassidy please.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This has no business going over 7 or 8 minutes.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212546638318886912


Disagree completely. Britt Baker should not be centralised within the women's division. Along with Riho as the inaugural champion, that's been AEW's main mistake with the division. She's really nothing special.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lethal Evans said:


> Mox interaction with Orange Cassidy please.


I hope he kicks him into 2021.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I’m digging the Dark Order and now there is a high power. Might be Marty!


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

He is literally the biggest star in wrestling right now IMO.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

My guys, the best trio in AEW! And that Moxley fellow. I'm hoping for a Trent win, but I'm sure as hell not expecting one.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well...The Exalted One is Marty Scurll, right?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

I was distracted during the promo - did he specifically mention a higher power?


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't get the Riho hate. yeah it sucks she's not there every week but she's easily the most over women in the division so I get why she's getting this run. I do hope Shida wins it from her though.

Good match btw Nyla is noticeably improving.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Well...The Exalted One is Marty Scurll, right?


what if its a fully broken matt hardy


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Well...The Exalted One is Marty Scurll, right?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

is Trent the worst ring name in wrestling?

Anyway, loving the show so far!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Three people in the whole amphitheater shouting "Lets Go Trent!"


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Lethal Evans said:


> I was distracted during the promo - did he specifically mention a higher power?


Yes the exalted one


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

sara sad said:


> I don't get the Riho hate. yeah it sucks she's not there every week but she's easily the most over women in the division so I get why she's getting this run. I do hope Shida wins it from her though.
> 
> Good match btw Nyla is noticeably improving.


Riho had a great match. I hope between that and if she is there most of the time people will relax.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

I thought Moxley didn't wanna wrestle in trousers anymore?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

It’s definitely Marty


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Roxinius said:


> what if its a fully broken matt hardy


He did say "wonderfull" at the end.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

"Wonderful" ! Matt Hardy


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> what if its a fully broken matt hardy


I'd take Matt Hardy as their leader over Marty Scrull. Marty being the leader of a new VE with BBB is what I would prefer.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

If they bringing in a 45 year old matt hardy tony khan truly has no fucking clue what hes doing. 

Matt Hardy doesnt do anything for anyone would be underwhelming as shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Cody match had some psychology but what did hurting his arm have to do with the finishing crossroads move? Meh.

So far good show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

captainzombie said:


> I'd take Matt Hardy as their leader over Marty Scrull. Marty being the leader of a new VE with BBB is what I would prefer.


Broken Matt would be epic


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

sara sad said:


> *I don't get the Riho hate*. yeah it sucks she's not there every week but *she's easily the most over women in the division* so I get why she's getting this run. I do hope Shida wins it from her though.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

captainzombie said:


> I'd take Matt Hardy as their leader over Marty Scrull. Marty being the leader of a new VE with BBB is what I would prefer.


I agree. BBB are closer to Marty in terms of image.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Lheurch said:


> Riho had a great match. I hope between that and if she is there most of the time people will relax.


I agree this match surprised me I didn't expect that much from it and it ended up really delivering.

Yeah riho needs to be on TV more often that might ease the hate a little.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

In fairness how many.matches were advertised today? Hence the long matches


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Trent is so generic, there is a reason he is a tag team guy.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

sara sad said:


> I agree this match surprised me I didn't expect that much from it and it ended up really delivering.
> 
> Yeah riho needs to be on TV more often that might ease the hate a little.


Yeah, I was worried it would be a mess as four ways so often are. But it ended up being great.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

TripleG said:


> Well...The Exalted One is Marty Scurll, right?


It could be Hangman Page? He might attack Omega tonight. I don't think it would be a good fit, but it's a possibility.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> In fairness how many.matches were advertised today? Hence the long matches


Stop they have needlessly long matches every single week


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Geeee said:


> I agree. BBB are closer to Marty in terms of image.


BBB fits the whole Villain persona, and if they can add Brodie Lee as the muscle they will be golden. I just don't think Marty would work with this group, plus would you want to place a semi-hot free agent in Marty with this group that has such a huge stink?


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSS


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

That's why Moxley wore pants, so he'd have pockets to face off with OC.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The Dude said:


> Stop they have needlessly long matches every single week


How else are they going to showcase their talent that not many casual fans may know? A 3-5 minute match isn't gonna cut it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sigh.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Sigh.


What?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sammy is such a good troll.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CoverD said:


> How else are they going to showcase their talent that not many casual fans may know? A 3-5 minute match isn't gonna cut it.


You're not getting them over. They're doing moves to do moves. Everyone knows guys like Trent are losing and now no one even cares he's walking to the back. Its like it never happened. Its just time filler that appeals to workrate marks.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

CoverD said:


> How else are they going to showcase their talent that not many casual fans may know? A 3-5 minute match isn't gonna cut it.


By giving them characters and putting them into storylines?

Aka the way talent gets over in wrestling. Not with meaningless wrestling.

Casual fans DGAF about workrate


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm in UK can't watch live. How has the show been so far?


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

CoverD said:


> How else are they going to showcase their talent that not many casual fans may know? A 3-5 minute match isn't gonna cut it.


Agreed. People used to bitch about these short ass matches in the WWE on RAW and SD, and we get these decent ones on Dynamite now with 10-15 minutes yet people still bitch and moan. Have to love the blatant haters that come in this thread to only bitch. Why would you watch a show if it sucks to you and is a waste, guess people that do that are the ones that have all this extra time in their lives to watch shows that suck to them and of course waste their time.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

A PG Attitude said:


> I'm in UK can't watch live. How has the show been so far?


use FITE.TV i'm watching live now


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Too bad they weren't offering Mox a DeLorean.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

captainzombie said:


> Agreed. People used to bitch about these short ass matches in the WWE on RAW and SD, and we get these decent ones on Dynamite now with 10-15 minutes yet people still bitch and moan. Have to love the blatant haters that come in this thread to only bitch. Why would you watch a show if it sucks to you and is a waste, guess people that do that are the ones that have all this extra time in their lives to watch shows that suck to them and of course waste their time.


Because people want AEW to succeed and meaningless 15 minute matches aint how.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

fuck i'd join for the car alone


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jon Moxley is way better these days. The Inner Circle is a company???


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You're not getting them over. They're doing moves to do moves. Everyone knows guys like Trent are losing and now no one even cares he's walking to the back. Its like it never happened. Its just time filler that appeals to workrate marks.





The Dude said:


> By giving them characters and putting them into storylines?
> 
> Aka the way talent gets over in wrestling. Not with meaningless wrestling.
> 
> Casual fans DGAF about workrate


So essentially, you're saying that the first match that Darby Allen had against Cody that went to a draw for the time limit is worthless, yet THAT match showed him off to people that had no idea who the hell he was and put him over immensely.

Got it.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Because people want AEW to succeed and meaningless 15 minute matches aint how.


I want them to succeed too, but these threads man become so damn toxic. If people were a bit more constructive it could work, but you have guys with less than 10 posts coming in here posting shit yet they aren't even watching the show. It's like these drive by shit posts.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CoverD said:


> So essentially, you're saying that the first match that Darby Allen had against Cody that went to a draw for the time limit is worthless, yet THAT match showed him off to people that had no idea who the hell he was and put him over immensely.
> 
> Got it.


He lost. No one cares. The whole story out of the match was Arn directing Cody to a win. Darby Allin is not over because of losing to Cody. Hes over because hes a unique talent with a unique look.


And why have Mox cut that promo to end the segment with him getting booed? Jesus.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

CoverD said:


> So essentially, you're saying that the first match that Darby Allen had against Cody that went to a draw for the time limit is worthless, yet THAT match showed him off to people that had no idea who the hell he was and put him over immensely.
> 
> Got it.


Lmao put him over immensely ??‍♂. The marks are so delusional.

To the casual fan he’s still some small dude with face paint. 

But keeping living in your bubble.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He lost. No one cares. The whole story out of the match was Arn directing Cody to a win. Darby Allin is not over because of losing to Cody. Hes over because hes a unique talent with a unique look.
> 
> 
> And why have Mox cut that promo to end the segment with him getting booed? Jesus.


I'm talking about the first match he ever had against Cody at Fyter Fest. Not the one tonight. Show how much you're paying attention to the matches.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CoverD said:


> So essentially, you're saying that the first match that Darby Allen had against Cody that went to a draw for the time limit is worthless, yet THAT match showed him off to people that had no idea who the hell he was and put him over immensely.
> 
> Got it.


I think what some people are saying is that match stands out a lot less if you have most TV matches go too long with multiple false finishes. No one even stands up when the first finisher is hit now. You help those matches that are made to make or showcase a new talent mean a lot more when they actually stand out.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Dude said:


> Lmao put him over immensely ??‍♂. The marks are so delusional.
> 
> To the casual fan he’s still some small dude with face paint.
> 
> But keeping living in your bubble.


In your opinion*


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

CoverD said:


> I'm talking about the first match he ever had against Cody. Not the one tonight.


Nobody cares about either


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sammy plays a good smarmy heel.


----------



## umagamanc (Jul 24, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And why have Mox cut that promo to end the segment with him getting booed? Jesus.


Yes, bad mistake. Providing the microphone gave an impression that he would answer tonight. I liked Jericho's promo, however, the answer is predictable, so they don't need to drag this angle out too long.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AEW needs to pish more segment's between solid matches that drive storylines. That was good. Thigs like that, promos and character development with compelling adult storylines is what will drive success in AEW. The crowds energy is good to.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

They’re saving that meaningless six man tag for the main event. In their little diluted mind they think that match will draw even though it has zero reason for happening


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sammy's use of the cue cards during the ad break was pretty brilliant.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> Sammy plays a good smarmy heel.


Except his haircut makes me wanna stick my head in a blender


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The Dude said:


> Lmao put him over immensely ??‍♂. The marks are so delusional.
> 
> To the casual fan he’s still some small dude with face paint.
> 
> But keeping living in your bubble.


Yep, that's why every week you have multiple shots of fans in the crowd with his facepaint on and a huge pop for his entrance. 

Keep your blinders on.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

captainzombie said:


> I want them to succeed too, but these threads man become so damn toxic. If people were a bit more constructive it could work, but you have guys with less than 10 posts coming in here posting shit yet they aren't even watching the show. It's like these drive by shit posts.



Who's not being constructive. They need to stop having 15 minute matches where everyone knows the actual star is going over. Its a waste of time and your audience is going to zone out. 

Its not just an AEW thing, I love Charlotte, but why do I need to watch that 20 minute match she had on RAW with Nattie? I know the finish. Its 2020, I can do other things. If you're gonna have these matches at least maybe let the midcarder get a shock pin so your audience at least feels like they have a chance. These are just glorified house show matches where everyone knows who is going over.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sammy needs a big W. Let's go!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Sounds like standard WWE-esque fare.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

umagamanc said:


> Yes, bad mistake. Providing the microphone gave an impression that he would answer tonight. I liked Jericho's promo, however, the answer is predictable, so they don't need to drag this angle out too long.


Yup, the heel should always be the one giving a crowd a bad answer like that. Austin never said "I'll come down and whip your ass...next week!"


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

CoverD said:


> Yep, that's why every week you have multiple shots of fans in the crowd with his facepaint on and a huge pop for his entrance.
> 
> Keep your blinders on.


How many people watched again last week?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Except his haircut makes me wanna stick my head in a blender


It makes me want to punch him in the face and cut it off in a blender, so great heel.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The Dude said:


> Nobody cares about either













....and its wrong.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

When is Hager gonna wrestle? Not that I give a shit about seeing him work a match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CoverD said:


> I'm talking about the first match he ever had against Cody at Fyter Fest. Not the one tonight. Show how much you're paying attention to the matches.



Uh yeah, I watched that too. And yeah, it was just as pointless.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> When is Hager gonna wrestle? Not that I give a shit about seeing him work a match.


I think he might make his debut against Dustin


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

CoverD said:


> ....and its wrong.


Love the gif.

But I’m right. The ratings agree as well


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Another ridiculous long match. 

These idiots have learned nothing and refuse to change. They’ll deserve being booted off TNT once Turner gets tired of spending millions to produce a show that 600K bother to watch


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Uh yeah, I watched that too. And yeah, it was just as pointless.





The Dude said:


> Love the gif.
> 
> But I’m right. The ratings agree as well


Gotta love WWE smarks that come in just to troll...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Dude said:


> Another ridiculous long match.
> 
> These idiots have learned nothing and refuse to change. They’ll deserve being booted off TNT once Turner gets tired of spending millions to produce a show that 600K bother to watch


You're literally watching :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

The Dude said:


> Another ridiculous long match.
> 
> These idiots have learned nothing and refuse to change. They’ll deserve being booted off TNT once Turner gets tired of spending millions to produce a show that 600K bother to watch


stfu and quit bitching crybaby no one is forcing your dumbass to watch yet you still are


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CoverD said:


> Gotta love WWE smarks that come in just to troll...



Coming from a Joey Janela and Sami Zayn mark, I would say you calling someone else a troll is quite ironic. But anyway.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They’re both working a little sloppy or maybe it’s just bad chemistry.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sammy needs the win


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sammy dead.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Dude said:


> Another ridiculous long match.
> 
> These idiots have learned nothing and refuse to change. They’ll deserve being booted off TNT once Turner gets tired of spending millions to produce a show that 600K bother to watch


Match hasn't even been that long? Also, this one has a several month storyline behind it...


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

CoverD said:


> Gotta love WWE smarks that come in just to troll...


Gotta love the AEW Marks defense mechanism of immediately shifting the convo towards WWE.

I’ve given up on WWE long ago. Which is why I had high hopes for AEW. Key word HAD.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Roxinius said:


> stfu and quit bitching crybaby no one is forcing your dumbass to watch yet you still are


AEW defense team member triggered ?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Coming from a Joey Janela and Sami Zayn mark, I would say you calling someone else a troll is quite ironic. But anyway.


Right, someone that's a Corbin mark is going to resort to having to use that as some sort of barometer...noted.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Good result


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Who's not being constructive. They need to stop having 15 minute matches where everyone knows the actual star is going over. Its a waste of time and your audience is going to zone out.
> 
> Its not just an AEW thing, I love Charlotte, but why do I need to watch that 20 minute match she had on RAW with Nattie? I know the finish. Its 2020, I can do other things. If you're gonna have these matches at least maybe let the midcarder get a shock pin so your audience at least feels like they have a chance. These are just glorified house show matches where everyone knows who is going over.


The issue with Charlotte, they can't afford to have 5 minute matches on 3 hour RAW's. They already have an issue stretching matches and segments.

Here is the issue, and I agree with you on having a midcarder every so often get the win, but then people on these forums have a bitch fit that the wrong person went over.

Damn you Private Party, just wasted that Jack that Page was pouring. LOL!


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

God damn I am so over you miserable fucks that have to nit picking every fucking thing under the moon and sun. Maybe that is the way you find enjoyment, but it is damn tiring to have to read your drivel every week.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

The Dude said:


> AEW defense team member triggered ?


oh boy the downie with 20 post got me go tell your mom im sure she'll be super proud of you


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The Dude said:


> Gotta love the AEW Marks defense mechanism of immediately shifting the convo towards WWE.
> 
> I’ve given up on WWE long ago. Which is why I had high hopes for AEW. Key word HAD.


I watch both brands. I come to watch AEW (which you are clearly doing as well) to see something different. I still watch WWE as well and know how the two compare.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

MJF needs a new theme


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They're listening and adding more story telling and have had the PiP be during matches kudos to them


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I definitely need an MJF promo to start my year!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

CoverD said:


> Gotta love WWE smarks that come in just to troll...


_Not everyone that criticizes AEW likes WWE._ How old are you people? You know wrestling has existed outside of WWE turning to shit, right? It's not only a logical fallacy, it's downright nonsensical. 

"I'm not a big fan of Justin Bieber." 
"Oh! Then go listen to Miley Cyrus then!"

You don't have to like one just because you don't like the other. Some people don't like Coke _or_ Pepsi. I know, odd, right? 



MJF said:


> You're literally watching :lol


And he sounds thrilled. If 600k people are still watching and the ratio of people who actually enjoy it to people subjecting themselves to bad wrestling out of hope is as accurate as these forums indicate, then I think you can expect the ratings to decrease a fair bit more over time.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Wardlow is just constantly doing the Blue Steel look.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

MY BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOI MJF


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Roxinius said:


> oh boy the downie with 20 post got me go tell your mom im sure she'll be super proud of you


Wtf? Lol. 

Sorry I have a life and don’t spend my life on a message board accumulating hundreds of posts like a basement dwelling loser


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

captainzombie said:


> The issue with Charlotte, they can't afford to have 5 minute matches on 3 hour RAW's. They already have an issue stretching matches and segments.
> 
> Here is the issue, and I agree with you on having a midcarder every so often get the win, but then people on these forums have a bitch fit that the wrong person went over.
> 
> Damn you Private Party, just wasted that Jack that Page was pouring. LOL!


No. People would like Darby or Trent getting a shock win. The problem is with a "ranking system", the guys you want on top main eventing the PPVs cant really eat losses. Which is a whole other issue alltogether.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MJF just kissed a fan


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

The Dude said:


> Gotta love the AEW Marks defense mechanism of immediately shifting the convo towards WWE.
> 
> I’ve given up on WWE long ago. Which is why I had high hopes for AEW. Key word HAD.


Just like someone that registered just 4 hours ago, and you come in here like you've been watching since the beginning. Bet you were someone that got banned, re-registered and continue on with your agenda.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I gotta say I love the finish to the Dustin/Sammy G match. Very ironic LOL


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The Wood said:


> _*Not everyone that criticizes AEW likes WWE.*_ How old are you people? You know wrestling has existed outside of WWE turning to shit, right? It's not only a logical fallacy, it's downright nonsensical.
> 
> "I'm not a big fan of Justin Bieber."
> "Oh! Then go listen to Miley Cyrus then!"
> ...


You realize one of them clearly does when they have a Corbin avatar...right?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

The Dude said:


> Wtf? Lol.
> 
> Sorry I have a life and don’t spend my life on a message board accumulating hundreds of posts like a basement dwelling loser


funny you sound like you eat glue and you mom still ties you shoes for you


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF is working the crowd like a pro! He’s grown on me over the few months. His work on MLW is worth checking out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This MJF stuff during the break is gold.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Every girl in the front row kissed the ring XD


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No. People would like Darby or Trent getting a shock win. The problem is with a "ranking system", the guys you want on top main eventing the PPVs cant really eat losses. Which is a whole other issue alltogether.


One thing I will agree about is the ranking system that they are using. Even being a fan of the product it isn't working for me, they seem to be too loose with the rankings just like the refs are in these matches.

Nice, MJF promo time.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

CoverD said:


> You realize one of them clearly does when they have a Corbin avatar...right?


Pretty sure it's ironic. They're rooting for Jay White to win at Wrestle Kingdom just to see the fans get their feelings in knots too. Rainmaker 2.0 seems to follow New Japan.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

that "MJF tips 5%" sign xD


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


It's crazy Dustin is still going in 2020, happy to see but but never imagined it seeing him in 1995


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Roxinius said:


> funny you sound like you eat glue and you mom still ties you shoes for you


And you sound like someone who has a super healthy social life with your 2000+ posts


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes a fucking cage match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Wood said:


> Pretty sure it's ironic. They're rooting for Jay White to win at Wrestle Kingdom just to see the fans get their feelings in knots too. Rainmaker 2.0 seems to follow New Japan.



Im actually changing my av and banner for WK soon.  And yes, I like Corbin, and no , I dont care who likes it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cage match - nice.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

The Dude said:


> And you sound like someone who has a super healthy social life with your 2000+ posts


i mean i get that 2000 seems like i high number to you your low functioning brain cant process more than 4 digits can it?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol funny i was literally asking earlier today when do we think the first cage match will tale take place


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well that was a money promo and they just set up a few key moments in the next upcoming weeks.im digging this build up!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> Lol funny i was literally asking earlier today when do we think the first cage match will tale take place


I thought about you when he said it XD


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

MrIrrelevant said:


> Why do people like that dweeb orange Cassidy ? He’s trash


Jesus Christ, that is fucking atrocious. He doesn't even do his own gimmick well. He's supposed to not put effort in, yet he does a big show of it? Also, he's clearly marking out in his own skin. 

And just like shitty WCW, the stuff that doesn't make sense spills over into the main event stuff and it's going to have an effect.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MrIrrelevant said:


> Why do people like that dweeb orange Cassidy ? He’s trash


The same reason fans liked Santino, the same reasons fans like Norman Smiley, the same reason fans liked Too Cool and Rikishi. There's nothing wrong with silly people existing in wrestling. It's not like Orange Cassidy is presented as a main event talent.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Wait so the whipping happens if Cody loses to Wardlow?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It looks like they're in the Impact Zone. Have they had to start booking smaller venues?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> The same reason fans liked Santino, the same reasons fans like Norman Smiley, the same reason fans liked Too Cool and Rikishi. There's nothing wrong with silly people existing in wrestling. It's not like Orange Cassidy is presented as a main event talent.


It’s not that he exists.

It’s that he’s just thrown out there with zero explanation as to why he is the way he is. He doesn’t even wrestle.

He just shows up, does something dumb and disappears. No explanation before, none after.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> The same reason fans liked Santino, the same reasons fans like Norman Smiley, the same reason fans liked Too Cool and Rikishi. There's nothing wrong with silly people existing in wrestling. It's not like Orange Cassidy is presented as a main event talent.


Not...yet.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It doesn't make sense. Rikishi liked to dance. So what? Orange Cassidy is a literal parody of a wrestler.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Poor Jungle Boy is so small


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

The Wood said:


> It looks like they're in the Impact Zone. Have they had to start booking smaller venues?


This is considered their 1 year anniversary show since AEW was first announced in Jacksonville. No, they are not booking these smaller venues like Impact. LOL!


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Jungle Boy reminds me of circa 95 1-2-3 Kid

A heel turn for him down the road would be awesome


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Imagine if you were watching Game of Thrones and then someone showed up who acted like they weren't scared of dragons and just stood there casually and never got burnt.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> I thought about you when he said it XD


Lol


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Dude said:


> Wait so the whipping happens if Cody loses to Wardlow?


Cody doesn't get to wrestle MJF at Revolution.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Dude said:


> It’s not that he exists.
> 
> It’s that he’s just thrown out there with zero explanation as to why he is the way he is. He doesn’t even wrestle.
> 
> He just shows up, does something dumb and disappears. No explanation before, none after.


That's true, but it's something that you don't really need explained. It's clear he's a laid back weirdo you know. Like I don't ever remember in explanation on why Too Cool were hip hop fans, I just ran with it. 

But you have a good idea though, vignettes on OC's background could be wrestling comedy gold.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Drunk Page is going to be on commentary XD


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Dude said:


> Wait so the whipping happens if Cody loses to Wardlow?


I think he has to go through the whipping AND beat Wardlow if he wants to get to MJF


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Imagine if you were watching Game of Thrones and then someone showed up who acted like they weren't scared of dragons and just stood there casually and never got burnt.


The marks are so delusional they actually don’t think that a wrestling show is a TV show.

And there’s Michael Nakazawa. Gotta get him on TV because


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I think he has to go through the whipping AND beat Wardlow if he wants to get to MJF


Glad I’m not the only one confused lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why is Riho not in a hospital somewhere and standing backstage looking perfectly fine instead?





What the fuck?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK I have no idea what that Riho promo was but...it was bad.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Britt Baker telling it like it is. The day that Riho trash drops the title can't come soon enough.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

They honestly need to get the title off of Riho if they are not going to give her a manager that will do the talking for her, that was cringe with Nakazawa. Glad Britt got to come out there and call her out.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Dude said:


> Wait so the whipping happens if Cody loses to Wardlow?


No, he wants to whip him regardless of the outcome.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Britt heel turn?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Ugh why why why is this a main event? Main events are supposed to have a reason for happening. FFS.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Britt Baker with a The Miz when he fights John Cena promo speedrun LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

captainzombie said:


> This is considered their 1 year anniversary show since AEW was first announced in Jacksonville. No, they are not booking these smaller venues like Impact. LOL!


I'm just going by the gifs. It looks like a tiny venue with a few hundred people there. Why venue are they in? 



The Dude said:


> The marks are so delusional they actually don’t think that a wrestling show is a TV show.
> 
> And there’s Michael Nakazawa. Gotta get him on TV because


You've got to have shit on your wrestling show, right? It can't all try to be good. Oh my god, stop living in the past where content used to be good.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

captainzombie said:


> They honestly need to get the title off of Riho if they are not going to give her a manager that will do the talking for her, that was cringe with Nakazawa. Glad Britt got to come out there and call her out.


Her manager was right beside her in the promo from britt. Hes spoke for her before


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Muh dentistry


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why is Riho not in a hospital somewhere and standing backstage looking perfectly fine instead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“The wrestlers will be writers”

-Cody


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

AEW getting infamous for not explaining shit properly.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They came out to this goofy music? ?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Jesus Christ the time management is such shit. You know a 6-man tag match is your main event with 17 minutes of tv time left, and you’re doing a pointless goddamn promo for Britt Baker to step in and remind everyone that Riho isn’t there often.

Goddamn man.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a dumb theme song.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I guess the 10 lashes stip is the Memphis Wrestling shoutout Cody promised in this tweet - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212053788305108992


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah this arena is weird. Your main camera shows the ring with the audience at a 45 degree angle and a cinderblock wall?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Here come the elite dorks vs the bad ass lucha bros


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

how do you do a Memphis Wrestling celebration without Jerry Lawler?


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't get the point of this match.

Also wtf is that song?


----------



## jaii069 (Jul 7, 2016)

Sorry but they must never come out too that theme ever again, js.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Stoney Jackson said:


> Yeah this arena is weird. Your main camera shows the ring with the audience at a 45 degree angle and a cinderblock wall?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're probably doing it to keep the nameplate of the venue in the shot.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

The Wood said:


> I'm just going by the gifs. It looks like a tiny venue with a few hundred people there. Why venue are they in?
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to have shit on your wrestling show, right? It can't all try to be good. Oh my god, stop living in the past where content used to be good.


They are in Daily's Plaza.



shandcraig said:


> Her manager was right beside her in the promo from britt. Hes spoke for her before


Nakazawa is terrible as a manager, and for one a manager should be with the wrestler even to the ring. You couldn't even understand what he said.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Stoney Jackson said:


> Yeah this arena is weird. Your main camera shows the ring with the audience at a 45 degree angle and a cinderblock wall?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The venue is amazing and the way the crowds setup tjey look great. They need to figure out how to change the hard camera so its not facing a wall and a 100 people. You only see brief moments of how big the venue is and looks bad for matches. Plus trolls wont realize


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

A pointless 6 man with no heat. Sounds like another company.



But this is cool cause they flip a lot, right?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> Jesus Christ the time management is such shit. You know a 6-man tag match is your main event with 17 minutes of tv time left, and you’re doing a pointless goddamn promo for Britt Baker to step in and remind everyone that Riho isn’t there often.
> 
> Goddamn man.


Not a good idea to remind your audience that your babyfaces have better things to do. That's just traditionally though. 



Stoney Jackson said:


> Yeah this arena is weird. Your main camera shows the ring with the audience at a 45 degree angle and a cinderblock wall?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed it. Looks like it's no bigger than Full Sail. It might just be how they're filming it, but it definitely looks scaled back.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Dude said:


> Glad I’m not the only one confused lol


it wasn't confusing. MJF said he had 3 conditions Cody had to meet and then he listed 3 of them


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

captainzombie said:


> They are in Daily's Plaza.
> 
> 
> 
> Nakazawa is terrible as a manager, and for one a manager should be with the wrestler even to the ring. You couldn't even understand what he said.


Thats true


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

Commercial break with 9 minutes left. ?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

How are people not seeing moments of the big crowd? Yes its stupid to face the wall but if u are saying its small you must not be watching


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

shandcraig said:


> The venue is amazing and the way the crowds setup tjey look great. They need to figure out how to change the hard camera so its not facing a wall and a 100 people. You only see brief moments of how big the venue is and looks bad for matches. Plus trolls wont realize


Don't worry about trolls. Worry about the perception of people watching at home. It looks rinky-dink. 



RainmakerV2 said:


> A pointless 6 man with no heat. Sounds like another company.
> 
> 
> 
> But this is cool cause they flip a lot, right?


Don't they flip a lot in WWE now too? Like, what's the difference between this and, say, Andrade, Buddy Murphy & AJ Styles vs. Rey Mysterio, Humberto Carrillo & Ricochet? Except one has star power.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Lethal Evans said:


> use FITE.TV i'm watching live now


I've had about 25 lines of cocaine only website I can work is Spotify. Happy new year! ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I’m expecting the Dark Order to come out and dominate again!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

bdon said:


> Jesus Christ the time management is such shit. You know a 6-man tag match is your main event with 17 minutes of tv time left, and *you’re doing a pointless goddamn promo for Britt Baker to step in and remind everyone that Riho isn’t there often.*
> 
> Goddamn man.


Which is ironic considering how much time Britt Baker is wasting by double dipping between her dentistry and her "hobby" of wrestling. Just because you're banging Adam Cole doesn't mean you're a good wrestler.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> They're listening and adding more story telling and have had the PiP be during matches kudos to them


This. Backstage stuff plus retelling what happened weeks ago. They're improving


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> How are people not seeing moments of the big crowd? Yes its stupid to face the wall but if u are saying its small you must not be watching


Yeah, it is definitely much larger on the other side. Not sure why the hard camera side is in the other direction.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Wood said:


> Don't worry about trolls. Worry about the perception of people watching at home. It looks rinky-dink.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they flip a lot in WWE now too? Like, what's the difference between this and, say, Andrade, Buddy Murphy & AJ Styles vs. Rey Mysterio, Humberto Carrillo & Ricochet? Except one has star power.



These guys flips are much more heralded by Uncle Dave.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Geeee said:


> it wasn't confusing. MJF said he had 3 conditions Cody had to meet and then he listed 3 of them


Then it's weird how quite a few of us are confused about the last condition.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Dude said:


> Glad I’m not the only one confused lol


I dunno what you guys were confused about. I understood it perfectly. Match would take place at Revolution. But Cody can't touch him at all. He has to beat Wardlow in steel cage match. He also has to let him whip Cody with a belt 10 times on tv. Other wise MJF won't give Cody his match.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

sara sad said:


> I don't get the point of this match.
> 
> Also wtf is that song?


Its the theme song from their Being the Elite youtube channel/show


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> This. Backstage stuff plus retelling what happened weeks ago. They're improving


Yes that's the great thing about them that should be praised. They pay attention to criticism that has value and try to improve on it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Loving this match, wish there was more time..


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

imthegame19 said:


> I dunno what you guys were confused about. I understood it perfectly. Match would take place at Revolution. But Cody can't touch him at all. He has to beat Wardlow in steel cage match. He also has to let him whip Cody with a belt 10 times on tv. Other wise MJF won't give Cody his match.


Steel cage match is for cody vs mif


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I wish they'd move the barriers back a couple feet. It feels like PAC is always close to hitting the rails on his dives.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

A PG Attitude said:


> I've had about 25 lines of cocaine only website I can work is Spotify. Happy new year! ?


New Jack confirmed as forum member.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Imagine a worker as good as Pac standing there like an idiot waiting for the Bucks to flip roll their own selves into piledriving him LOL


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

This tribute next week to Memphis wrestling will feel so weird without Jerry Lawler.

Those complaining about the arena, it has a nice unique look to it that just works.

I agree that the Bucks flipity flopity shit is annoying, but you get the same shit in WWE, ROH, NJPW, and so on. This is what wrestling has become.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Yes that's the great thing about them that should be praised. They pay attention to criticism that has value and try to improve on it.


In some ways yeah in some ways no.

Still way to many long matches that have zero meaning or reason for happen.

This main event .... nobody is sticking around to watch this. It’s meaningless.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Taz is doing great!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Steel cage match is for cody vs mif


I thought it was Cody vs Wardlow?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CoverD said:


> Which is ironic considering how much time Britt Baker is wasting by double dipping between her dentistry and her "hobby" of wrestling. Just because you're banging Adam Cole doesn't mean you're a good wrestler.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Yes that's the great thing about them that should be praised. They pay attention to criticism that has value and try to improve on it.


100% Agreed. Its what frustrates me about WWE 90% of the time, they will purposefully go against the grain and fan criticism/reaction to do what they want because they think its right despite it being something the audience doesn't want to see.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MJF said:


> I thought it was Cody vs Wardlow?



No he faces ward during Dynamite. How stupid would it be to have your first cage match with a no body that hasn't wrestled yet. Lol -200 logic


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

imthegame19 said:


> I dunno what you guys were confused about. I understood it perfectly. Match would take place at Revolution. But Cody can't touch him at all. He has to beat Wardlow in steel cage match. He also has to let him whip Cody with a belt 10 times on tv. Other wise MJF won't give Cody his match.


When does the steel cage match take place? At Revolution? Or does Cody vs MJF happen at Revolution? And when does the whipping happen?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Whoanma said:


>


Best goddamn use of a gif I've ever seen.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad the Bucks have been mostly out of this.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

The Dude said:


> In some ways yeah in some ways no.
> 
> Still way to many long matches that have zero meaning or reason for happen.
> 
> This main event .... nobody is sticking around to watch this. It’s meaningless.


Oh really, so did the place just clear out and nobody is sticking around to watch the main event. WTF man with your posts.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I hate the destroyer.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

CoverD said:


> 100% Agreed. Its what frustrates me about WWE 90% of the time, they will purposefully go against the grain and fan criticism/reaction to do what they want because they think its right despite it being something the audience doesn't want to see.



Wwe is ran by shareholders, they dont have a choice. What do share holders know about what fans want? Nothing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Dude said:


> In some ways yeah in some ways no.
> 
> Still way to many long matches that have zero meaning or reason for happen.
> 
> This main event .... nobody is sticking around to watch this. It’s meaningless.


They definitely should shorten up matches I'm all for the business as a whole shortening up TV matches.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Holy shit that knee by Omega


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

captainzombie said:


> Oh really, so did the place just clear out and nobody is sticking around to watch the main event. WTF man with your posts.


Are you a complete idiot?

They’ve been doing these random meaningless tag matches for weeks and the audience has left in droves. Get your head out of the rasslin bubble FFS


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Wood said:


> I'm just going by the gifs. It looks like a tiny venue with a few hundred people there. Why venue are they in?
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to have shit on your wrestling show, right? It can't all try to be good. Oh my god, stop living in the past where content used to be good.


It's same place as Fight for the Fallen. It's 5,000 seat venue that is meant for concerts. So it bad a weird step up for wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Crawling their way back, by continuing to mostly win matches like they've been doing lol.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Noooooo not this is awesome indy chant


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> No he faces ward during Dynamite. How stupid would it be to have your first cage match with a no body that hasn't wrestled yet. Lol -200 logic


No idea. 

Because MJFs logic is that he doesn't WANT to face Cody so he's giving him what he feels is the impossible task of Wardlow in a cage. 

That's how the promo came across to me that Cody faces Wardlow in a cage natch, if he wins then it's them two one on one at Revolution.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

Overall an entertaining show after that abysmal 2019 closer. Congrats to AEW


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Great show!
Chris was in Japan after all eh..


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

....

It just felt kinda flat.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

MUCH better show this week. Main event was great.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

imthegame19 said:


> It's same place as Fight for the Fallen. It's 5,000 seat venue that is meant for concerts. So it bad a weird step up for wrestling.



They should have the hard camera in the stage set then have one for entrances. I dont see any other option unless we wanna see the ring on an angle


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Nothing to really rehook people after the Dark Order debacle.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Much better than the last show. Hope they can keep the momentum going.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a great 6 man tag. As always their show makes me excited for next week. What a great show!


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> They definitely should shorten up matches I'm all for the business as a whole shortening up TV matches.


I think the NWA each week has done a really good job with having a nice mixture between short and long matches. No other promotion right now on TV has come close.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Dude said:


> When does the steel cage match take place? At Revolution? Or does Cody vs MJF happen at Revolution? And when does the whipping happen?


MJF vs Cody happening at Revolution. All the other stips need to happen on Dynamite for the match of Cody/MJF to happen at Revolution.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Some improvements around the edges but the same obsession with workrate and clueless inability to construct television


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> Wwe is ran by shareholders, they dont have a choice. What do share holders know about what fans want? Nothing.


Well, "technically" I have 1 share of WWE stock (was a joke gift from my wife).

So I have a pretty good idea of what fans want. ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

CoverD said:


> 100% Agreed. Its what frustrates me about WWE 90% of the time, they will purposefully go against the grain and fan criticism/reaction to do what they want because they think its right despite it being something the audience doesn't want to see.


With WWE they should definitely listen more. But they also have a unique issue of having a casual base and the hardcore fan base. Like for instance by and large the hardcore fan base hates the Rusev vs Lana/Lashley story but it's getting results so it's like who do you listen to lol. But WWE definitely needs major tweaks as well


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

The Dude said:


> Are you a complete idiot?
> 
> They’ve been doing these random meaningless tag matches for weeks and the audience has left in droves. Get your head out of the rasslin bubble FFS


Yup, I must be the one that is an idiot and looks like a fool these last two hours in this thread.......go look in the mirror.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

captainzombie said:


> This tribute next week to Memphis wrestling will feel so weird without Jerry Lawler.
> 
> Those complaining about the arena, it has a nice unique look to it that just works.
> 
> I agree that the Bucks flipity flopity shit is annoying, but you get the same shit in WWE, ROH, NJPW, and so on. This is what wrestling has become.


To be fair in WWE as example there might be 6-8 wrestlers doing it with a roster of 80+, AEW has a roster of like 20 and 10 of them are doing it, it's more obvious when more are doing it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Dude said:


> Some improvements around the edges but the same obsession with workrate and clueless inability to construct television


Only 1 matches was a spotfest

Also i thought you were going to stop watching when the women matches started.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

captainzombie said:


> Yup, I must be the one that is an idiot


Ding ding ding!


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Good Dynamite tonight. Not as good as I hoped. But that's mostly due to Jericho not in the arena. Not having that big Moxley pay off with Innercircle was a bit of a letdown. But good show overall and I expect them to do best rating since post Full Gear show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

captainzombie said:


> I think the NWA each week has done a really good job with having a nice mixture between short and long matches. No other promotion right now on TV has come close.


I wasn't able to get into NWA Power. The format is just too different for me. It feels like a parody lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Not sure who all they are going to get for Memphis next week. Hopefully they will get Jerry Jarrett to appear because it will feel flat without Lawler. I am guessing The Rock 'n' Roll Express since we have already seen them. Maybe the Midnight too but obviously Cornette is not showing up. Maybe Dirty Dutch?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Only 1 matches was a spotfest
> 
> Also i thought you were going to stop watching when the women matches started.


Turned it off before the main. Ratings will show I wasn’t the only one


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why is Riho not in a hospital somewhere and standing backstage looking perfectly fine instead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That promo was probably pre-taped. Although, I suppose it was supposed to be "live"


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

captainzombie said:


> Glad so WTF are you posting in here then?
> 
> Damn it, Riho won there and that looks like something was messed up with the count.


The same reason people have been posting in the WWE section for the last ten years. Because it's wrestling and we want to enjoy it and keep going back to it despite it not making us happy. Everyone still posting on here, obvious trolls excluded (And no, people who disagree with your opinions aren't trolls), want to be entertained by AEW.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Dude, once again a guy who created an account just to shit on AEW XD.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Geeee said:


> That promo was probably pre-taped. Although, I suppose it was supposed to be "live"


Imagine if Nia Jax splashed Alexa Bliss through a table and 30 min later Alexa was backstage fine drinking coffee. 


Just be consistent. Thats all i ask.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

CoverD said:


> Which is ironic considering how much time Britt Baker is wasting by double dipping between her dentistry and her "hobby" of wrestling. Just because you're banging Adam Cole doesn't mean you're a good wrestler.


And just because you are friends with The Young Bucks, or The Young Bucks themselves, it doesn't make you a good wrestler either. Britt Baker's significant other isn't in the company. Brandi Rhodes, Brandon Cutler, Michael Nakazawa and The Dark Order are all benefactors of nepotism. 



CoverD said:


> 100% Agreed. Its what frustrates me about WWE 90% of the time, they will purposefully go against the grain and fan criticism/reaction to do what they want because they think its right despite it being something the audience doesn't want to see.


AEW is doing this too with a lot of their stories too. Unless they've dropped The Dark Order and the Brandi stuff, you really can't herald them as some sort of reflexive geniuses. 



M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


My god, that looks awful. Telegraphing spots is one of the worst sins in wrestling, and I don't think people understand how much this turns off viewers. It wouldn't surprise me if there is a bit of a switchover to whatever NXT is showing during this segment. 



shandcraig said:


> Wwe is ran by shareholders, they dont have a choice. What do share holders know about what fans want? Nothing.


There's a point to this. They're a slave to their image and to appeasing stakeholders by making as much profit as possible. Cutting Raw to two hours would be better for WWE overall, and might even help them get back viewers and improve other metrics, but at the end of the day, that $100 million per year for that extra hour makes the suits feel better. And that's been Vince McMahon's game since he started playing. And, like him or not, he's played it very well, because it looks like his grip is about to get tighter. And now that I know what the XFL gameplan is (sink money and accept losses until you can get TV rights), then he's only probably going to get more of a stranglehold.

Used to think AEW had a shot of taking WWE down. Legitimately. Hurt WWE in the TV rights fees. Produce something that is actually priority wrestling each week and ask for a much lower cost, low-ball Vince out of billionaire status. At this point, there is no way USA Network, FOX or TNT are looking at 600k viewers and thinking that this is viable against the juggernaut that is a Raw or SmackDown, and probably not even NXT. Vince has won Wednesday and he might even try and get TNT to put WWE wrestling on another night for an additional $10 million a year, which would be lower than the production costs the Khans are asking for. 

I know your point was simply that WWE doesn't care about fan opinion when they have stockholders to appease, but anyone hoping for change is kidding themselves at this point.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

I love that all of a sudden criticizing a company in a show thread makes you a terrible person.

Someone should let all the people doing it in WWE’s threads for the last 20 years know.

AEW fanboys are so damn sensitive. I want to enjoy their show but if it sucks I'm gonna call them on it.

If it hurts ya’ll’s feelings too bad.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Imagine if Nia Jax splashed Alexa Bliss through a table and 30 min later Alexa was backstage fine drinking coffee.
> 
> 
> Just be consistent. Thats all i ask.


Alexa Bliss would have put Nia throught the table with a punch.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Cult03 said:


> The same reason people have been posting in the WWE section for the last ten years. Because it's wrestling and we want to enjoy it and keep going back to it despite it not making us happy. Everyone still posting on here, obvious trolls excluded (And no, people who disagree with your opinions aren't trolls), want to be entertained by AEW.





rbl85 said:


> The Dude, once again a guy who created an account just to shit on AEW XD.


Which is cool Cult, and I understand. When you have this guy The Dude that just created an account 5 hours ago keep calling me an idiot is not cool considering I've been on these forums for a few years. We all know who most of the trolls are and the ones that are watching and providing their thoughts positive or negative.

We all want to be entertained, but the stuff spewing out of his mouth is nonsense and yet he shuts the show off well before the main event but he is still yapping his lips. All he is someone that was banned and recreated an account, yet our mods continue to allow guys like this to talk all kinds of garbage to people.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Stop replying to rejoiners folks.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's strange that all of the people on the ignore list are people with less than 100 posts.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

captainzombie said:


> Which is cool Cult, and I understand. When you have this guy The Dude that just created an account 5 hours ago keep calling me an idiot is not cool considering I've been on these forums for a few years. We all know who most of the trolls are and the ones that are watching and providing their thoughts positive or negative.
> 
> We all want to be entertained, but the stuff spewing out of his mouth is nonsense and yet he shuts the show off well before the main event but he is still yapping his lips. All he is someone that was banned and recreated an account, yet our mods continue to allow guys like this to talk all kinds of garbage to people.


You start shit posting me first because you didn’t like my opinion and now you’re crying and acting like a victim.

And the post count obsession around here is beyond hilarious. Please point me in the direction of the post quota that tells you how many posts you need before you’re allowed to have an opinion ?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Wood said:


> And just because you are friends with The Young Bucks, or The Young Bucks themselves, it doesn't make you a good wrestler either. Britt Baker's significant other isn't in the company. Brandi Rhodes, Brandon Cutler, Michael Nakazawa and The Dark Order are all benefactors of nepotism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My point was wwe has been declining in fan interest slowly for about 10 years because of the same shitty product .and i promise you after these big contacts end they wont get them again. These people gave contracts expecting big results but even lool at foxes insane deal that has flopped. 

Theres room for growth and a fight outside wwe. They even stated that they are posing money on house shows now. Its a slow process and you have stranglers that bitch and take forever to give up bit its been happening and slowly declining each year. People are bored with the wwe brand and they refuse to rebrand like they did about 3 or 4 times in the 90s


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Dude said:


> I love that all of a sudden criticizing a company in a show thread makes you a terrible person.
> 
> Someone should let all the people doing it in WWE’s threads for the last 20 years know.
> 
> ...


I think I know what it is: 

The PWG style is very self-conscious. They are absolutely terrified of anyone knowing they are actually pro-wrestlers. That's why they do the fake shit and make sure that they never try and work outside the ring. They clarify that chairs are gimmicked and all that. They claim it's because they don't want to be "carnies," which is classist and arrogant, because they are, but it's actually because they're afraid of being called "fake" if they were sincere for half-a-minute. They're all class-clowns and cannot help themselves. 

And the fans follow suit. Their fans feel a personal connection to these guys, no doubt, because their style and philosophy only appeals to a small subsection of fans who have watched bad wrestling for the longest time, so they're half-way conditioned to masochism and feel like the AEW guys are their "friends." 

It permeates through everything. The bullshit relationship they proclaim to have listening to their fans. The whole anti-WWE sentiment that fuels everything and gets thrown at you automatically if you're not on their side (even if you can't stand WWE either). It's in their preference for sports entertainment style antics than sincere pro-wrestling angles and gimmicks. It's in their Twitter personalities and in how the fans defend _every single thing they do_ like a friendship depended on it. 

AEW fans feel so insecure when AEW is criticized because they feel it is a personal attack, because they feel a personal connection, because they think the AEW guys are their buds and hold the same values as they do. The best work the AEW guys is foster that, because it's a typical confidence man move, but it's going to cost them in the long run.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The Wood said:


> And just because you are friends with The Young Bucks, or The Young Bucks themselves, it doesn't make you a good wrestler either. Britt Baker's significant other isn't in the company. Brandi Rhodes, Brandon Cutler, Michael Nakazawa and The Dark Order are all benefactors of nepotism.
> 
> AEW is doing this too with a lot of their stories too. Unless they've dropped The Dark Order and the Brandi stuff, you really can't herald them as some sort of reflexive geniuses.


Regarding Baker, I was being sarcastic with the Adam Cole portion of it. 

Obviously people like Cutler and Nakazawa are joke characters, and have been booked as such. Brandi I can't speak to and wish she wasn't getting these vignettes and a stable like she is.

As for the Dark Order, I actually commend what AEW has done with them, despite the fact that they have kinda done it in reverse. When they debuted, nobody cared about them in the slightest or knew who they hell they were (similar to the Blade & Butcher). And in subsequent appearances they were booked strangely with no direction. But then the video packages began, and they started to have a purpose. To me, the Dark Order has done a 180 degree turn and is a hell of a lot more interesting than when they began, especially with them absorbing consistent losers/jobbers into their faction and it makes the audience wonder if someone like Page or Omega (based on the storylines they're pushing with their failures) will join their ranks.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

shandcraig said:


> No he faces ward during Dynamite. How stupid would it be to have your first cage match with a no body that hasn't wrestled yet. Lol -200 logic



It's Cody vs Wardlow in steel cage. That's what MJF said in the promo and AEW Twitter confirmed it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212566518535479299


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I wasn't able to get into NWA Power. The format is just too different for me. It feels like a parody lol.


I hear you, NWA Powerrr can be a bit tough for people to get into for sure. I enjoy it quite a bit as the show gives us something different.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I think I know what it is:
> 
> The PWG style is very self-conscious. They are absolutely terrified of anyone knowing they are actually pro-wrestlers. That's why they do the fake shit and make sure that they never try and work outside the ring. They clarify that chairs are gimmicked and all that. They claim it's because they don't want to be "carnies," which is classist and arrogant, because they are, but it's actually because they're afraid of being called "fake" if they were sincere for half-a-minute. They're all class-clowns and cannot help themselves.
> 
> ...


Great points all around.

It’s also an arrogant sense of entitlement. They think the wrestling business belongs to them. It’s there to please them and please them only.

The majority of fans don’t matter, viewers leaving in droves don’t matter. 

As long as they get there weekly dose of choreographed gymnastics, everything is good with the world


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> My point was wwe has been declining in fan interest slowly for about 10 years because of the same shitty product .and i promise you after these big contacts end they wont get them again. These people gave contracts expecting big results but even lool at foxes insane deal that has flopped.
> 
> Theres room for growth and a fight outside wwe. They even stated that they are posing money on house shows now. Its a slow process and you have stranglers that bitch and take forever to give up bit its been happening and slowly declining each year. People are bored with the wwe brand and they refuse to rebrand like they did about 3 or 4 times in the 90s


If wrestling shows wants to become really popular again they have to do less wrestling.

Look what draws, wedding…..


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> If wrestling shows wants to become really popular again they have to do less wrestling.
> 
> Look what draws, wedding…..


DING DING DING! 

Wrestling has never ever been the draw except to a small niche of marks who now watch AEW.

That’s why I always laugh when they make their jokes about “too much wrestling on a wrestling show”.

They’re so deep in the bubble that they don’t even understand the actual wrestling has never been the draw.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Storyline wise it doesn't make sense, Cody is running the show, he could book himself against MJF and if he refuses put him in a 10 on 1 flaming table handicap match, they really need an on screen "boss".


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

reyfan said:


> Storyline wise it doesn't make sense, Cody is running the show, he could book himself against MJF and if he refuses put him in a 10 on 1 flaming table handicap match, they really need an on screen "boss".


Khan is running the show.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

imthegame19 said:


> It's Cody vs Wardlow in steel cage. That's what MJF said in the promo and AEW Twitter confirmed it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212566518535479299


Thats the dumbest thing ive seen in years. 

Waste your first cage match on a nobody in a throwaway match. What in the fuck. Imagine how good njf vs cody in a cage


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> If wrestling shows wants to become really popular again they have to do less wrestling.
> 
> Look what draws, wedding…..



A moment of clarity for you. Im impressed.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> Thats the dumbest thing ive seen in years.
> 
> Waste your first cage match on a nobody in a throwaway match. What in the fuck. Imagine how good njf vs cody in a cage


Put MJF in a cage would be a waste.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> Thats the dumbest thing ive seen in years.
> 
> Waste your first cage match on a nobody in a throwaway match. What in the fuck. Imagine how good njf vs cody in a cage


Because Cody has a Jesus complex and everything has to be gimmicked out to the tee when he's involved.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Dude said:


> DING DING DING!
> 
> Wrestling has never ever been the draw except to a small niche of marks who now watch AEW.
> 
> ...


This is why nwa is going to grow. It will take time and they aint spending big bucks. But they are putting on a proper wreatling show. People care ab matches after the fact its been through a compelling storyline and it moved characters forward and they meet after to finish a story


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> A moment of clarity for you. Im impressed.


I've always said that


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

reyfan said:


> Storyline wise it doesn't make sense, Cody is running the show, he could book himself against MJF and if he refuses put him in a 10 on 1 flaming table handicap match, they really need an on screen "boss".


What are you talking about? He doesn't run shit. Let's ignore the basics to shit on something shall we?.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

shandcraig said:


> My point was wwe has been declining in fan interest slowly for about 10 years because of the same shitty product .and i promise you after these big contacts end they wont get them again. These people gave contracts expecting big results but even lool at foxes insane deal that has flopped.
> 
> Theres room for growth and a fight outside wwe. They even stated that they are posing money on house shows now. Its a slow process and you have stranglers that bitch and take forever to give up bit its been happening and slowly declining each year. People are bored with the wwe brand and they refuse to rebrand like they did about 3 or 4 times in the 90s


No doubt that WWE has been declining in interest. It has been terrible for a long, long time now. They jammed Cena down people's throats because it was a good long-term business decision behind the scenes, as opposed to a good one creatively. That alienates a lot of fans, but it means they get more investors, marketing arrangements, merchandising deals, publicity, etc. I mean, the publicity hasn't helped their ratings, but it has definitely helped their bottom-line. 

You say they're not going to get them again, but I'm not so sure. I thought that would be what drives them down, but you don't think when the NBC Universal app is trying to gain traction they're not going to have use for three hours of popular content that goes up each and every week? Of course they are. WWE might even be able to renegotiate it to two hours if it makes the jump. The FOX one is a little trickier, but sometimes those numbers actually go up. Anything below 2.5 is probably considered disappointing, but they hover around that. There will no doubt be a concerted effort to get that number up. It could even make WWE better, and then what ammo does AEW have? 

But the landscape will change again between now and then. Vince McMahon will be in the news when the XFL either does surprisingly well or fails, and eyes will turn to WWE and some weird stunts they will no doubt pull. I'm not saying it will be a good year, but it is going to be a _massive_ one for them.

There's also the chance that Vince McMahon will consider a sale between now and then. A lot of people suspect that has always been the drive behind these giant TV deals. And once Vince sells to a media company -- say a Disney, or a Viacom, or an NBC Universal -- it becomes totally insane for that company to not air WWE. They won't have to pay TV rights, but they will simply cover production costs, which will be cheaper, but everyone is happy then providing some people are watching the show. And that's Vince McMahon's job done and dusted. He'll take his billions in stock, and he can use that to prop up the XFL, or launch another insane venture. Vince McMahonland in Florida or some shit for his grandkids to take their kids to. Who fucking knows?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Ya the MJF stipulation thing not only makes zero sense but it’s also dumb AF.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cody vs. MJF should be simple af. Why are there people in here confused about it?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Wood said:


> No doubt that WWE has been declining in interest. It has been terrible for a long, long time now. They jammed Cena down people's throats because it was a good long-term business decision behind the scenes, as opposed to a good one creatively. That alienates a lot of fans, but it means they get more investors, marketing arrangements, merchandising deals, publicity, etc. I mean, the publicity hasn't helped their ratings, but it has definitely helped their bottom-line.
> 
> You say they're not going to get them again, but I'm not so sure. I thought that would be what drives them down, but you don't think when the NBC Universal app is trying to gain traction they're not going to have use for three hours of popular content that goes up each and every week? Of course they are. WWE might even be able to renegotiate it to two hours if it makes the jump. The FOX one is a little trickier, but sometimes those numbers actually go up. Anything below 2.5 is probably considered disappointing, but they hover around that. There will no doubt be a concerted effort to get that number up. It could even make WWE better, and then what ammo does AEW have?
> 
> ...


I dont see vince ever selling a family company when he has his daughter and HHH to take over. Even though its a public company they still own it even though its heavily directed by shareholders. They also can buy back the entire company . Anyways i dont care what they do,Its sucked for 10 years and i dont watch it. If they ever change thats wonderful,But for now we have so many other options that more and more people are realizing and i want AEW to grow


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> Thats the dumbest thing ive seen in years.
> 
> Waste your first cage match on a nobody in a throwaway match. What in the fuck. Imagine how good njf vs cody in a cage


Aren't you the one who told me that everything can happen because it's wrestling ?

EDIT : no you're not the one XD


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

captainzombie said:


> I want them to succeed too, but these threads man become so damn toxic. If people were a bit more constructive it could work, but you have guys with less than 10 posts coming in here posting shit yet they aren't even watching the show. It's like these drive by shit posts.


When AEW and NXT first went head to head there was a thread that asked "who was better" and the first page had numerous posts stating "AEW was better, but I didn't watch NXT". The trend continued for weeks. Wrestling fans are toxic, negative people with agendas. But it didn't start with AEW. For years people have been ruining wrestling for me in the WWE section. 

I'm currently saving my thoughts for one post as I watch along with AEW. There's a lot of negatives and a lot of positives. No doubt I'll be chastised for my opinion as I usually am. But I'm only bothering because I want AEW to get better and be fucking successful. It's that simple.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

shandcraig said:


> I dont see vince ever selling a family company when he has his daughter and HHH to take over. Even though its a public company they still own it even though its heavily directed by shareholders. They also can buy back the entire company . Anyways i dont care what they do,Its sucked for 10 years and i dont watch it. If they ever change thats wonderful,But for now we have so many other options that more and more people are realizing and i want AEW to grow


Eh, we'll see. I'm sure they'll still have executive positions and remain in power if he did sell it. There are some people who believe that secretly that's always been the dream. That will be the moment it crosses over from rasslin' into the mainstream -- in Vince's eyes.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

shandcraig said:


> Thats the dumbest thing ive seen in years.
> 
> Waste your first cage match on a nobody in a throwaway match. What in the fuck. Imagine how good njf vs cody in a cage



It's telling a story. MJF is stacking the odds vs Cody. Having Cody being put in a cage vs one of biggest guys in AEW makes sense. While we don't know plans for Wardlow long term.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

imthegame19 said:


> It's telling a story. MJF is stacking the odds vs Cody. Having Cody being put in a cage vs one of biggest guys in AEW makes sense. While we don't know plans for Wardlow long term.


You don't need a gimmick to get to a gimmick, let alone a gimmick working back to...a match?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Sad to see how poisonous this thread has become. I actually followed along on SC tonight and it was so refreshing. People being reasonable and having good conversation. 

This was one of the best episodes yet. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> When AEW and NXT first went head to head there was a thread that asked "who was better" and the first page had numerous posts stating "AEW was better, but I didn't watch NXT". The trend continued for weeks. Wrestling fans are toxic, negative people with agendas. But it didn't start with AEW. For years people have been ruining wrestling for me in the WWE section.
> 
> I'm currently saving my thoughts for one post as I watch along with AEW. There's a lot of negatives and a lot of positives. No doubt I'll be chastised for my opinion as I usually am. But I'm only bothering because *I want AEW to get better and be fucking successful*. It's that simple.


Those 2 things don't necessarily go together.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

Fun show tonight


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Taroostyles said:


> Sad to see how poisonous this thread has become. I actually followed along on SC tonight and it was so refreshing. People being reasonable and having good conversation.
> 
> This was one of the best episodes yet. I'll just leave it at that.


SC ?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Taroostyles said:


> Sad to see how poisonous this thread has become. I actually followed along on SC tonight and it was so refreshing. People being reasonable and having good conversation.
> 
> This was one of the best episodes yet. I'll just leave it at that.


Citing things you don’t like on a wrestling show = being poisonous ?.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

imthegame19 said:


> It's telling a story. MJF is stacking the odds vs Cody. Having Cody being put in a cage vs one of biggest guys in AEW makes sense. While we don't know plans for Wardlow long term.


If it pays off thats all that matters !


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Wood said:


> You don't need a gimmick to get to a gimmick, let alone a gimmick working back to...a match?


There's one gimmick match. Which stacks the odds and puts Cody in potential injury situation. Other two stips is MJF protecting himself and embarrassing Cody.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

imthegame19 said:


> There's one gimmick match. Which stacks the odds and puts Cody in potential injury situation. Other two stips is MJF protecting himself and embarrassing Cody.


Also imagine that this match happen just before Revolution….
You have a tired, hurt Cody going against MJF.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, no - Cody won’t be facing Wardlow in a cage

C’mon....

As if Cody is going to jump through hoops


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah, no - Cody won’t be facing Wardlow in a cage
> 
> C’mon....
> 
> As if Cody is going to jump through hoops


He don't have the choice


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Taroostyles said:


> Sad to see how poisonous this thread has become. I actually followed along on SC tonight and it was so refreshing. People being reasonable and having good conversation.
> 
> This was one of the best episodes yet. I'll just leave it at that.


Doesn't that tell you about how disenchanted people have become?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Taroostyles said:


> Sad to see how poisonous this thread has become. I actually followed along on SC tonight and it was so refreshing. People being reasonable and having good conversation.
> 
> This was one of the best episodes yet. I'll just leave it at that.



Of course you did. 95 percent of them love every single thing AEW does.



Google "echo chamber" my man.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yeah, no - Cody won’t be facing Wardlow in a cage
> 
> C’mon....
> 
> As if Cody is going to jump through hoops


More confusion. This guy's usually pretty staunch on AEW being the best thing ever. They're not doing a crack-job explaining these stories.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

imthegame19 said:


> It's telling a story. MJF is stacking the odds vs Cody. Having Cody being put in a cage vs one of biggest guys in AEW makes sense. While we don't know plans for Wardlow long term.


But I always thought the original reasoning behind cage matches was to keep outside interference negated due to the fact the heel accomplices couldn't get inside and for the face to get the heel all to himself (yes, I know that's been completely out the window for decades, but that was the original concept). 

Based on that, and how Cody pays tribute to gimmicks and tropes of yesteryear constantly, I would've assumed this would've been booked to be Cody v MJF rather than Cody v Wardlow.

Just seems weird to me, but glad to see Wardlow actually get a match.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree this section has got a lot better and more fun. We talk about all the different things happening. Good bad and the ugly. Everyone seems reasonable and i find people are more friendly and informative to answering each other. 

We can also joke around and know when you're just having fun and not a legit troll.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I thought this was a good episode, comparative to the ones we've been seeing since Full Gear.

Cody vs. Darby and the women's title match were both good.

The "Exalted One" could help the Dark Order story bounce back. As usual, the vignette was good but there was a disconnect in the ring on the 18th.

Didn't like how competitive Mox's match was. Against guys like PAC, OK. Against nobodies like Trent? Mox should've beaten his ass with little trouble. Still, the promo at the end and Guevara's funny shit during the commercial were good.

MJF promo was good, too. I like how MJF wants to whip Cody.

Main event was the typical Bucks match. Both the good and bad. But there was the angle with Hangman's slow heel turn so it wasn't just random.

Things look like they're slowly coming together as Revolution comes closer, though this still wasn't up to par with the blow away episodes we saw pre-Full Gear. One gets the feeling that AEW should have done more when they were running unopposed, even if that might have been impossible.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

The Dude said:


> Citing things you don’t like on a wrestling show = being poisonous ?.


Nah. Not what I meant at all. People do that over there too. They're just reasonable about it and dont have an agenda.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Jedah said:


> I thought this was a good episode, comparative to the ones we've been seeing since Full Gear.
> 
> Cody vs. Darby and the women's title match were both good.
> 
> ...


Not at all.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Taroostyles said:


> Nah. Not what I meant at all. People do that over there too. They're just reasonable about it and dont have an agenda.



LOL. I looked at the post show thread when it had 46 replies and 44 of them were guys literally orgasming over the show. Cmon dude. Echo. Chamber.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

What i liked about this episode is it felt like a story being told from the start to end and of course through the roster that was on the show. It has various segments and promos that drove character development and story.The tough thing is they only have these shows every few weeks.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> LOL. I looked at the post show thread when it had 46 replies and 44 of them were guys literally orgasming over the show. Cmon dude. Echo. Chamber.


Well the show was really good so yeah makes sense. And why again are you upset about people liking the show? 

Proves my initial point perfectly.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

What do you guys think the meaning is for AEW to have a ppv called Revolution exactly


I thought the show was good,Dont mean i cant bring up things that make no sense or im confused about or i think is stupid.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> What i liked about this episode is it felt like a story being told from the start to end and of course through the roster that was on the show. It has various segments and promos that drove character development and story.The tough thing is they only have these shows every few weeks.


There was zero story being told from start to finish.

It was an assortment of matches/angles patched together. Leading to a meaningless slopped together main event.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Taroostyles said:


> Well the show was really good so yeah makes sense. And why again are you upset about people liking the show?
> 
> Proves my initial point perfectly.


What is SC ?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> What do you guys think the meaning is for AEW to have a ppv called Revolution exactly


They think they’re starting a revolution.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Taroostyles said:


> Well the show was really good so yeah makes sense. And why again are you upset about people liking the show?
> 
> Proves my initial point perfectly.


Im not upset. But to call SC "rational" or unbiased when it comes to AEW is fucking laughable lol.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Taroostyles said:


> Well the show was really good so yeah makes sense. And why again are you upset about people liking the show?
> 
> Proves my initial point perfectly.


Maybe because judging by the ratings, most people DON’T like or and DON’T think it’s good


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

rbl85 said:


> What is SC ?


Squaredcircle. It's basically the Reddit version of WF.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Dude said:


> They think they’re starting a revolution.



Yeah i guess it all makes sense.This is why they had Full gear. Full gear was finally when they had everything in place and sorted out and now the revolution begins.

Thanks


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

The Dude said:


> Maybe because judging by the ratings, most people DON’T like or and DON’T think it’s good


So you're saying you base your opinion of the show on ratings and other people's opinions? Good stuff.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Dude said:


> Maybe because judging by the ratings, most people DON’T like or and DON’T think it’s good







Taroostyles said:


> Squaredcircle. It's basically the Reddit version of WF.



i cant get into the reddit layout but people love it


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

rbl85 said:


> What is SC ?



Basically if you think AEW makes zero mistakes and every Dynamite is the best 2 hours of TV in the history of cable, you'll fit right in there.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Taroostyles said:


> Nah. Not what I meant at all. People do that over there too. They're just reasonable about it and dont have an agenda.


Lol, how paranoid do you have to be to think that people posting their opinions have "an agenda?" 



rbl85 said:


> What is SC ?


Squared Circle. It's a Reddit subsection, and it's often toxic as hell. Legitimately. Very PWG-minded, last I checked, with lots of dudebros who call people "mydude." But I haven't visited in a while.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Basically if you think AEW makes zero mistakes and every Dynamite is the best 2 hours of TV in the history of cable, you'll fit right in there.


lol are they really like that ? Look at me for an example,Im clearly an AEW fan and i bring up things a lot they do good but i also bring up constructive criticism to things that i feel are not good and thats normal. I dont pretend they are perfect


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Lol, how paranoid do you have to be to think that people posting their opinions have "an agenda?"
> 
> 
> 
> Squared Circle. It's a Reddit subsection, and it's often toxic as hell. Legitimately. Very PWG-minded, last I checked, with lots of dudebros who call people "mydude." But I haven't visited in a while.


Yeah


The Wood said:


> Lol, how paranoid do you have to be to think that people posting their opinions have "an agenda?"
> 
> 
> 
> Squared Circle. It's a Reddit subsection, and it's often toxic as hell. Legitimately. Very PWG-minded, last I checked, with lots of dudebros who call people "mydude." But I haven't visited in a while.


Yeah he totally pegged me. My agenda is to not be bored out of my mind with a wrestling show.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i dont even know who im talking to in here anymore lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> lol are they really like that ? Look at me for an example,Im clearly an AEW fan and i bring up things a lot they do good but i also bring up constructive criticism to things that i feel are not good and thats normal. I dont pretend they are perfect



I wish i would have screenshotted their post show thread when it only had 40 replies. These guys are fanboys on a next level degree. I mean not that theres anything wrong with that, like what you like, but to have someone come in here and say they're rational or unbiased is just insane.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I just can't understand why people won't accept this show is running off people? Like, the ratings don't lie. They've gone from 1.4m people to 750k or whatever, and people are like "this is really good!" It's literally retained half its audience. If WWE went from 2.4m to 1.2m in 15 weeks, people would be lighting up the torches and grabbing the pitchforks. This clearly isn't what wrestling fans, by and large, want to see. Just admit that. You can still like it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I wish i would have screenshotted their post show thread when it only had 40 replies. These guys are fanboys on a next level degree. I mean not that theres anything wrong with that, like what you like, but to have someone come in here and say they're rational or unbiased is just insane.



TNA section on this website everyone one that was a pretty strong TNA fan was very critical about the good and bad. I mean fuck the company constantly changed and tried new things. We marked out for good things but went on about random shit,Was a great community. Now its 6 people sucking the balls of everything Impact does and if you bring an opinion they flip out


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I just can't understand why people won't accept this show is running off people? Like, the ratings don't lie. They've gone from 1.4m people to 750k or whatever, and people are like "this is really good!" It's literally retained half its audience. If WWE went from 2.4m to 1.2m in 15 weeks, people would be lighting up the torches and grabbing the pitchforks. This clearly isn't what wrestling fans, by and large, want to see. Just admit that. You can still like it.


Brace yourself for the excuse making. It was the holidays, Trump’s impeachment, DVR’s, blah blah blah.

The mental gymnastics on this topic are magnificent.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I wish i would have screenshotted their post show thread when it only had 40 replies. These guys are fanboys on a next level degree. I mean not that theres anything wrong with that, like what you like, but to have someone come in here and say they're rational or unbiased is just insane.


Yeah, I want to clarify that people can like what they like. My issue is when people claim that something is working when it is clearly not. You can't lose several thousand people from when you've started and claim that you're holding an audience's attention. They might not hate it, even, but they definitely aren't watching it. 

It's fine for people to be biased. I keep telling people that on these boards when they're talking about Meltzer or someone. He's clearly biased. It's obvious. Alvarez has even said he is (talking about himself, not Dave). And that's fine. He can still report the news and he can still talk about his opinions. It's in his interest, and in wrestling's interest, that AEW does very well. That's fine. 

But this whole "people love it" crap is fucking ridiculous. Outside a certain section of fans that are frequently SC or Meltzer's sphere, people are switching this shit off in droves. They give it a chance on PPV and then say "Nup." They probably don't come on here and explain why, because it's just another disappointing wrestling company doing disappointing things.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

shandcraig said:


> TNA section on this website everyone one that was a pretty strong TNA fan was very critical about the good and bad. I mean fuck the company constantly changed and tried new things. We marked out for good things but went on about random shit,Was a great community. Now its 6 people sucking the balls of everything Impact does and if you bring an opinion they flip out



I already knew they were gonna bust nuts over it. Show had tons of pointless "workrate" and moveeez. Just what they like.


----------



## BenoitBryan (Sep 14, 2019)

5 star show all around as always. Once again, the ban-evading JAYRANTS subs don’t have a fucking clue what they’re talking about in regards to a good wrestling show.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

In their minds, it's probably a good attempt to get people back on side after being largely panned the week previous. Give those circles and Meltzer and Alvarez something they'll really like before they go back to trying to push The Dark Order.



BenoitBryan said:


> 5 star show all around as always. Once again, the ban-evading JAYRANTS subs don’t have a fucking clue what they’re talking about in regards to a good wrestling show.


I already love this gimmick.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Lol, how paranoid do you have to be to think that people posting their opinions have "an agenda?"
> 
> 
> 
> Squared Circle. It's a Reddit subsection, and it's often toxic as hell. Legitimately. Very PWG-minded, last I checked, with lots of dudebros who call people "mydude." But I haven't visited in a while.


I looked at it just now for the first time in awhile and one of the posts I read said the Bucks had great ring psychology. *Quietly closes tab."


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

BenoitBryan said:


> 5 star show all around as always. Once again, the ban-evading JAYRANTS subs don’t have a fucking clue what they’re talking about in regards to a good wrestling show.



For example, that looks like SC.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

BenoitBryan said:


> 5 star show all around as always. Once again, the ban-evading JAYRANTS subs don’t have a fucking clue what they’re talking about in regards to a good wrestling show.


You’re right, only the Meltzer kool aid drinking marks know what a good wrestling show is.

That’s why AEW is such an overwhelming ratings success that they’ve lost 50% of their initial viewers.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lheurch said:


> I looked at it just now for the first time in awhile and one of the posts I read said the Bucks had great ring psychology. *Quietly closes tab."


Holy shit, lol. Um...no, thanks. 



RainmakerV2 said:


> For example, that looks like SC.


Oh man, those people are real?!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Wait, why does Darby dislike Cody enough to burn a picture of his face? Why does Cody need Arn's help beating Darby Allin? That's pretty embarrassing. Good match though. Probably went too long and had wayyyyy too many false finishes. Cody is above this though.

Well Sammy Guevara has a voice for TV doesn't he.. Is he 13 years old? He's cocky but screams "needs time to develop".

I really like Hikaru Shida. Is she AEW's most popular female wrestler? Nyla is really not athletic. They really would have been better signed Candy Lee if they needed a transgender wrestler. At least she can move well. That flying knee was impressive though. She didn't sell Riho's stomps from the turnbuckle at all. Did they have to offer Statlander a championship to keep her from signing with WWE?

Good on AEW for not allowing Janella to speak. Penelope Ford is hot but Kip Sabian has the same gimmick as Guevara right? Janella needs to go home, back to his caravan and record some promos where he jumps off things and put them on Twitter. 

AEW showing a bunch of anti-WWE signs during the ad break. "XFL is a piss ant company" and "Vince's reign is over". Hilarious..

Dark Order could be so fucking good if they told their story right.

Trent is bigger than Chuck and OC. OC is funny though but I'm afraid he's jumping the shark as we speak. I am glad Moxley left WWE. I was never a big fan, even in his indie days when I watched a lot of him. But I can see why people are. Definitely does better as the big fish in a small pond. If he did the same things he's already done in AEW but in WWE he wouldn't be as over there. They need to give him a mic more often.

Hey look, that invisible wall that Cody said AEW doesn't have around the ring like that other company has is back as Sammy Guevara stands outside it with no consequences from the modern day 'Loose Cannon'. 

This show has wayyy too many ads. And an ad during Dustin VS Sammy is exactly the time people switch over to NXT and don't come back. SCU can learn something from Dustin putting someone over though.

I like Hangman. The cowboy gimmick is working well for him. 

MJF is a great heel. And you know why? Because he doesn't break character. Kayfabe died but he's revived it. Take not @every other wrestler in the world. Revolution is a terrible PPV name. ALL IN was a great name but they've struggled since. Even Dynamite sucks.

I have nothing good to say about that Jurassic Express promo. The music cut off Luchasaurus (Who I fucking love by the way) and Marko Stunt can fuck off already. 

Isn't Britt Baker known for not training much because she's busy being a dentist? 

I'm burnt out. This six man match, despite having Penta, Fenix and PAC (Three of my favourites) is putting me to sleep. And it's 2:30pm in Australia. Everything is so pre-planned it looks fake. See you guys next week.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Wood said:


> I just can't understand why people won't accept this show is running off people? Like, the ratings don't lie. They've gone from 1.4m people to 750k or whatever, and people are like "this is really good!" It's literally retained half its audience. If WWE went from 2.4m to 1.2m in 15 weeks, people would be lighting up the torches and grabbing the pitchforks. This clearly isn't what wrestling fans, by and large, want to see. Just admit that. You can still like it.


I dunno why I'm responding to you. But all new shows have first week buzz. Smackdown started at near 4 million viewers and now their down to 2.4 million. NXT started at 1.2 million viewers and doing between 700-800 usually. It's more fair how the shows did in 2nd and 3rd weeks and compare to how they are doing now. Which was around 1 million viewers. 


So when you look at it that way averaging 850,000 viewers since isn't as bad as it seems. Especially since ratings shown spikes coming off Full Gear in 890-960 range. We will see spikes to those numbers again going into Revolution. Not to mention I will be surprised if this week doesn't do 850-900 viewers plus. But it's sometimes hard to predict. AEW trended 2 or 3 in US on Twitter during the show. But they trended well before and rating wasn't as high as I thought it would be. So we will see.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

imthegame19 said:


> I dunno why I'm responding to you. But all new shows have first week buzz. Smackdown started at near 4 million viewers and now their down to 2.4 million. NXT started at 1.2 million viewers and doing between 700-800 usually. It's more fair how the shows did in 2nd and 3rd weeks and compare to how they are doing now. Which was around 1 million viewers.
> 
> 
> So when you look at it that way averaging 850,000 viewers since isn't as bad as it seems. Especially since ratings shown spikes coming off Full Gear in 890-960 range. We will see spikes to those numbers again going into Revolution. Not to mention I will be surprised if this week doesn't do 850-900 viewers plus. But it's sometimes hard to predict. AEW trended 2 or 3 in US on Twitter during the show. But they trended well before and rating wasn't as high as I thought it would be. So we will see.


Let the excuse making commence


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

imthegame19 said:


> I dunno why I'm responding to you. But all new shows have first week buzz. Smackdown started at near 4 million viewers and now their down to 2.4 million. NXT started at 1.2 million viewers and doing between 700-800 usually. It's more fair how the shows did in 2nd and 3rd weeks and compare to how they are doing now. Which was around 1 million viewers.
> 
> 
> So when you look at it that way averaging 850,000 viewers since isn't as bad as it seems. Especially since ratings shown spikes coming off Full Gear in 890-960 range. We will see spikes to those numbers again going into Revolution. Not to mention I will be surprised if this week doesn't do 850-900 viewers plus. But it's sometimes hard to predict. AEW trended 2 or 3 in US on Twitter during the show. But they trended well before and rating wasn't as high as I thought it would be. So we will see.


That's a load of shit. You can build on first week buzz. They didn't. There are plenty of examples of shows that don't lose viewers at that rate. SmackDown started out at 3.4 million or whatever because of The Rock. That's it. If he were still around, the numbers would still be pretty huge. He's one of the biggest stars in the world.

EDIT: As far as NXT goes, I'm not making excuses for them either. They haven't grown an audience either. They've managed to be more consistent though. And now they are beating AEW fairly consistently. Odd that. 

NXT has also had to compete with AEW. Fans try and spin it the other way round, like NXT is cutting into AEW's audience, but I think it's a better guess that AEW has really taken the hardcore fans to record and watch on the Network. And that is just a guess. So maybe NXT can claim to have grown an audience, should they have retained the 1.2 million they started with, but have attracted more from Raw and SmackDown while some of those 1.2 million have been deviated.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Cult03 said:


> Wait, why does Darby dislike Cody enough to burn a picture of his face? Why does Cody need Arn's help beating Darby Allin? That's pretty embarrassing. Good match though. Probably went too long and had wayyyyy too many false finishes. Cody is above this though.
> 
> Well Sammy Guevara has a voice for TV doesn't he.. Is he 13 years old? He's cocky but screams "needs time to develop".
> 
> ...



I was wondering that too. I dont watch Dark or anything, so is there some reason why Darby is so against Cody hes wanting to burn his image in effigy? Like, is there something I'm missing here? The announcers had no clue what was going on either.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I was wondering that too. I dont watch Dark or anything, so is there some reason why Darby is so against Cody hes wanting to burn his image in effigy? Like, is there something I'm missing here? The announcers had no clue what was going on either.


This is simply a result of the “wrestlers will be writers” mentality.

Wresltlers don’t have the slightest clue on how to write a TV show.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RainmakerV2 said:


> I was wondering that too. I dont watch Dark or anything, so is there some reason why Darby is so against Cody hes wanting to burn his image in effigy? Like, is there something I'm missing here? The announcers had no clue what was going on either.


My guess is Darby just did whatever the fuck he liked and no one stopped him.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Wood said:


> That's a load of shit. You can build on first week buzz. They didn't. There are plenty of examples of shows that don't lose viewers at that rate. SmackDown started out at 3.4 million or whatever because of The Rock. That's it. If he were still around, the numbers would still be pretty huge. He's one of the biggest stars in the world.
> 
> EDIT: As far as NXT goes, I'm not making excuses for them either. They haven't grown an audience either. They've managed to be more consistent though. And now they are beating AEW fairly consistently. Odd that.
> 
> NXT has also had to compete with AEW. Fans try and spin it the other way round, like NXT is cutting into AEW's audience, but I think it's a better guess that AEW has really taken the hardcore fans to record and watch on the Network. And that is just a guess. So maybe NXT can claim to have grown an audience, should they have retained the 1.2 million they started with, but have attracted more from Raw and SmackDown while some of those 1.2 million have been deviated.


Once again I explained you how it works with majority of t.v. shows including wrestling. You dont wanns accept reality. Im not just saying this its from looking at data. Yes you can build viewers but it happens over time. Majority of shows have big debuts then drop offs. Once again replying to you is big waste of time.



The Dude said:


> Let the excuse making commence


Yes it happen with all three wrestling shows that just debuted that's excuse. Heck go look at debuts for network tv shows and see how they do the first week and after. You guys should look at some data from tv numbers before running your mouths.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

imthegame19 said:


> Once again I explained you how it works with majority of t.v. shows including wrestling. You dont wanns accept reality. Im not just saying this its from looking at data. Yes you can build viewers but it happens over time. Majority of shows have big debuts then drop offs. Once again replying to you is big waste of time.


Don't act like you're explaining shit when you're just talking it. It's not just data. Plenty of shows don't have that major drop-off. I just chose one at random. Riverdale. That's one I've heard of. It started with 1.38 million viewers. Then it goes down to 1.15. 1.2. Hmm, that's higher. 1.14. Hmm, lower. 0.98. Lower! 1.09? That's higher. We don't need to go through the rest. Where in that series of data do they lose almost half their base? Their numbers are actually very similar to AEW's. Well, they should be, but Riverdale actually retained its audience. 

We're not talking about a 1.38 for a debut to 0.96 for a season finale. Stop trying to ignore what people are actually telling you. We're talking about them losing roughly half their viewers. That's not actually something that's expected. Even their colossal season two premier only lost about 1 million viewers as it went towards its season finale, which seems like a loss, but considering AEW has lost more than half of that when it has nowhere near a 2.38 premier? 

That's just a random TV show I plucked from my brain. It was also on Netflix and also is something that should be more DVR friendly, explaining how you can expect those ratings to sort of dip between premier and finale. Those are not the same conditions as a wrestling show that has lost about half its initial viewers.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Seems like this episode did a good job of character developing the young guys that will be big starts down the road as they get build up! 

They need to push cowboy shit


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Wood said:


> Don't act like you're explaining shit when you're just talking it. It's not just data. Plenty of shows don't have that major drop-off. I just chose one at random. Riverdale. That's one I've heard of. It started with 1.38 million viewers. Then it goes down to 1.15. 1.2. Hmm, that's higher. 1.14. Hmm, lower. 0.98. Lower! 1.09? That's higher. We don't need to go through the rest. Where in that series of data do they lose almost half their base? Their numbers are actually very similar to AEW's. Well, they should be, but Riverdale actually retained its audience.
> 
> We're not talking about a 1.38 for a debut to 0.96 for a season finale. Stop trying to ignore what people are actually telling you. We're talking about them losing roughly half their viewers. That's not actually something that's expected. Even their colossal season two premier only lost about 1 million viewers as it went towards its season finale, which seems like a loss, but considering AEW has lost more than half of that when it has nowhere near a 2.38 premier?
> 
> That's just a random TV show I plucked from my brain. It was also on Netflix and also is something that should be more DVR friendly, explaining how you can expect those ratings to sort of dip between premier and finale. Those are not the same conditions as a wrestling show that has lost about half its initial viewers.


That's nice. Thanks for blabbing bunch of nonsense and showing no data or numbers. Good bye


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

imthegame19 said:


> That's nice. Thanks for blabbing bunch of nonsense and showing no data or numbers. Good bye


Lol, that post literally had ratings data in it. Wtf is wrong with you? You say that TV shows always go down and I pulled a show _at random_ that proved that what you were saying about AEW being expected to be completely false -- a claim you backed up with no data, by the way, after just saying there was data.

You prove to me that it is normal for a show to lose half its viewership. I have provided an example where it is not. Has Raw ever lost half its viewership in 15 weeks? It was YEARS ago they were doing 3.6 million, and they just recorded a 2.44. You mention how SmackDown has lost viewers. 2.3 or whatever is not half of what SmackDown did _even with The Rock_. They started on the same week as AEW. It's almost like more people who watched SmackDown like SmackDown than people who gave AEW a chance like AEW.

EDIT: Even if you go back to the start of Raw, way back in 1995, when a lot fewer people had cable. They did a 2.3 on their launch. They then went to a 2.5. 2.4, 2.5, 2.3, 2.6 -- all of those higher than its launch. Where has AEW ever registered a better number than its debut? WWF Raw could do it.

In 1999 a lot more people had cable. WWF SmackDown got a 4.0. 4.2. It's up? How can a show with a hot debut ever go up? 3.7. Well, that's down. 3.6. That's down again. 4.5? What? It went up again. Another show that managed to do better than its debut.

It's almost like a show doesn't need to lose half its viewers.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Wood said:


> Don't act like you're explaining shit when you're just talking it. It's not just data. Plenty of shows don't have that major drop-off. I just chose one at random. Riverdale. That's one I've heard of. It started with 1.38 million viewers. Then it goes down to 1.15. 1.2. Hmm, that's higher. 1.14. Hmm, lower. 0.98. Lower! 1.09? That's higher. We don't need to go through the rest. Where in that series of data do they lose almost half their base? Their numbers are actually very similar to AEW's. Well, they should be, but Riverdale actually retained its audience.
> 
> We're not talking about a 1.38 for a debut to 0.96 for a season finale. Stop trying to ignore what people are actually telling you. We're talking about them losing roughly half their viewers. That's not actually something that's expected. Even their colossal season two premier only lost about 1 million viewers as it went towards its season finale, which seems like a loss, but considering AEW has lost more than half of that when it has nowhere near a 2.38 premier?
> 
> That's just a random TV show I plucked from my brain. It was also on Netflix and also is something that should be more DVR friendly, explaining how you can expect those ratings to sort of dip between premier and finale. Those are not the same conditions as a wrestling show that has lost about half its initial viewers.


You proved my point of first week drop off after debut. After that you can't compare weekly series that's 13 shows compare to wrestling show. Since AEW isn't only in it for tv.



The Wood said:


> Lol, that post literally had ratings data in it. Wtf is wrong with you? You say that TV shows always go down and I pulled a show _at random_ that proved that what you were saying about AEW being expected to be completely false -- a claim you backed up with no data, by the way, after just saying there was data.
> 
> You prove to me that it is normal for a show to lose half its viewership. I have provided an example where it is not. Has Raw ever lost half its viewership in 15 weeks? It was YEARS ago they were doing 3.6 million, and they just recorded a 2.44. You mention how SmackDown has lost viewers. 2.3 or whatever is not half of what SmackDown did _even with The Rock_. They started on the same week as AEW. It's almost like more people who watched SmackDown like SmackDown than people who gave AEW a chance.


Like I said you proved my point. Debut had high rating and the drop off. After that you can't compare tv shows to wrestling. Since we can't getting Jericho vs Cody or Jericho vs Moxley or Omega vs Moxley on tv. Thanks for proving my point tho. Shows have debut spikes and then drop off. While wrestling is going to do different highs and lows depending on what they have on that week.



The Wood said:


> Lol, that post literally had ratings data in it. Wtf is wrong with you? You say that TV shows always go down and I pulled a show _at random_ that proved that what you were saying about AEW being expected to be completely false -- a claim you backed up with no data, by the way, after just saying there was data.
> 
> You prove to me that it is normal for a show to lose half its viewership. I have provided an example where it is not. Has Raw ever lost half its viewership in 15 weeks? It was YEARS ago they were doing 3.6 million, and they just recorded a 2.44. You mention how SmackDown has lost viewers. 2.3 or whatever is not half of what SmackDown did _even with The Rock_. They started on the same week as AEW. It's almost like more people who watched SmackDown like SmackDown than people who gave AEW a chance like AEW.
> 
> ...


And ratings from shows from 20 to 27 years are is pointless. Especially since they had other established shows always drawing good ratings. Before they moved to bigger shows. Not brand new company like AEW or even going on t.v. for first time regularly like NXT.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Cody vs Darby was alright. they should end it tho if its not a feud. Im not sure why darby doesnt like cody and wtf is arn anderson on tv for? Maybe he will push cody towards a heel turn.

Womens match im not interested in any of them. Shida is the best talent they have for sure and best looking. Riho needs to drop the title and go away.

Tag match...guess everyones gotta get their shit in and not follow tag rules. Bucks are awful and Lucha Bros can fuck off all they wanna do is get their sequences in.


----------



## Dave Santos (Sep 27, 2016)

Heard Taz and Jim ross worked well together. Glad to hear.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Lol. Everybody thinks he’s a wrestling expert.  

I watch wrestling shows for the simple fact that I enjoy them. I enjoyed tonight’s show, especially the Cody-Darby opener and the main event. I don’t get off trying to nit-pick every little thing and pretend I know more than the company’s creative or decision makers. If that’s what you want to do, that’s your problem. I’m a wrestling fan. The same enjoyment I had watching wrestling as a child is the same feeling I have now. If you’re not enjoying something, why bother watching it?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

shandcraig said:


> Seems like this episode did a good job of character developing the young guys that will be big starts down the road as they get build up!
> 
> They need to push cowboy shit


Yeah they had more backstage stuff then usual. They gave Guevara, Janela with Sabian/Ford, Private Party, Page, Britt Baker, Jungle Boy time to talk. While setting up stuff for next week. Like Daniels/Guevara, Page/Omega vs Lucha Bros and pretty much saying Moxley wants Jericho there to give his answer. So basically he can beat his ass and tell him he's coming for his title lol.

Despite the usual suspects nitpicking and trashing the show on here. It got a lot of good feedback from dirt sheet guys who review the show. It does seem like they are trying to give some guys time more to talk and build up to next week.

I think my problem still with the show tonight. It still feels like they are holding back to much. None of these shows really the last 5 or 6 weeks feel like they matter. 


The Dynamites going into Full Gear and first Dynamite after Full Gear. You had these big hot moments. Like all the brawls with Inner Circle and Elite. You had great promos from Cody. 

Or Moxley returning to attack Omega and putting him through a table. You had mini Pac/Moxley feud with their match ending in a draw and it going off the air with Moxley going nuts. Those shows mostly all had these big hot moments on the show that got you excited. Made it feel like must see tv. While tonight if you missed Elite vs Pac/Lucha Bros. Well what did you really miss?

It hasn't really felt that way since Dynamite after Full Gear with Jericho/MJF promo and Wardlow debut. Or Moxley sending open challenge and Darby Allin accepting for example on that show. I know it's building to get back to that point. But I don't know if this is best way to do weekly tv. Especially when you are going head to head that's doing bigger tv matches then you are.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Dude said:


> Yeah
> 
> 
> Yeah he totally pegged me. My agenda is to not be bored out of my mind with a wrestling show.


What I don't understand is why you signed up today to watch a show you don't like and post 1000 times about it...
My guess is you were previously banned?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Geeee said:


> What I don't understand is why you signed up today to watch a show you don't like and post 1000 times about it...
> My guess is you were previously banned?


Lol that's what I don't get about these guys. I'm on this forum because I like AEW wrestlers and I've liked a lot of there shows this year. I don't enjoy WWE anymore and I think AEW has great potential to be a wrestling show I really like again. 


What I don't get is going to to a forum just to trash something you don't like. These guys clearly already made up their mind about the show. They aren't going to go from hating the show to loving it over night or likely ever. 

So what joy do people get by spending their time trashing something they don't like. I know I don't spend one second of my time on websites, forums or where ever on stuff I don't like. For example I don't like Raw or Smackdown right now and I have no interest in NXT. 


So you won't catch me posting on those forums or even viewing them. To waste your life trashing stuff you don't like and trying to bring down the people who do like the show. Well to get joy from that just feels like a very sad and empty life. 


That's like deciding to spend your time watching Lars Sullivan gay porn. So you can go on a forum and trash him or whatever. Instead of going out on a date with a pretty girl. Option number 2 is what I would pick every day of the week. But clearly we have a lot of people who side with one around here. 


The funny thing is you can tell mile away who is actually a fan of the show who's being critical of decisions they don't like. While there other groups of people on here who dislike or hate the show. Who only come on here to nitpick and trash every little thing. Sadly it's actual fans away. I dunno how much longer I'm gonna keep posting on here with so much haters or trolls on here. It's a big waste of my time.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I didn't watch the show, did Dark Order appear? curious if they tried to correct last show or they've written them off.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

reyfan said:


> I didn't watch the show, did Dark Order appear? curious if they tried to correct last show or they've written them off.


A short minute or two vignette. It was fine, I guess.

Tonight's episode was a big improvement over the previous three but it was still not that good.

I like all the wrestlers from the main event 6 man match but I thought it was really really bad. The whole point of wrestling's to suspend disbelief but these fuckers don't let me do that when they wrestle each other.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

So I want to start the year fresh and only post positive things in the AEW section to "play by the rules" in here.

1. video to start the show
2. Womens match (not the outcome)


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I said a Lamborghini gift, it was a Ford GT!


----------



## Rated-R-Peepz (Aug 4, 2010)

It was nice hearing Taz again. He fit right in.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Loved Tazz on commentary. Hopefully AEW can sign him, he'd be a great addition. JR has really declined hasn't he. For me he should have a backstage role with Tazz, Schiavone and Ex as a three man team.

Opening match was great, for me it was better than their first match. It really started the show on the front foot and liked the part Arn played in the win, kept Darby looking strong as well.

I thought the 4 way match was one of the best womens matches AEW have had so far. All 4 women played their part, Nyla the role of unstoppable monster, Shida is a fucking star, a shame she didn't win. Hope Statlander wins next week.

I'll pass on the Janela/Sabian feud, not much interest in either. I thought Janela was feuding with Spears, what happened with that?

Moxley match went on a tad too long for me, would've rather seen a squash. I also wish the story with him and Jerricho had progressed more.

Sammy/Dustin was ok, i like him as a heel, should win next week as well. Hager/Dustin should happen soon.

MJF is gold. Great promo and the best heel in wrestling right now. I would've preferred a confrontation between him and Cody though.

Liked the truth bombs Britt dished out on Riho. Hopefully this is going somewhere 

The 6 man match was good, although the ending felt very flat. I just think they should've ended the first show of 2020 with something more, they teased the Hangman/Elite stuff at the end but for me they should've pulled the trigger on the heel turn tonight and have him cost the Elite the match and then beat the shit out of them to close .

Overall a good show. although nothing memorable happened. I wanted them to go all out for this show. Like i mentioned they should've just pulled the trigger on a hangman turn, or introduced someone new to finish the show to make it more memorable, also Shida should've won the title and have that MJF/Cody confrontation. I just think for a first show of 2020 they should've went all out.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I've read through enough of these pages tonight and in the past, concluding, that some users (new and old) just hate, to hate. I'm going to say it's an outright fact now. There is no other possible explanation. Almost all new users who sign-up, come straight to the AEW forum. They all say "I've been watching wrestling for years and AEW is the worst crap I've seen, blah, blah, blah". They have about 30 posts between them all, each one, telling us they suck. Yeah, no coincidences there I guess, huh? We've heard it all before and other than your negativity, bring nothing to the conversation. To the users that have been here much longer, why do you continue to watch the show if you think it's so bad? The "I'm done, I'm never going to watch again" and "I gave them a chance" rhetoric said every week, are those same people that will be here next week, shitting on the product again. If it doesn't excite you, don't watch. If they haven't "corrected" your criticisms, don't watch. If you don't like the women, don't watch. If you don't like the overall talent, don't watch. If you see nothing besides mediocrity, vanilla midgets, bush-league, indie style wrestling, don't watch. Why do you continue to watch something that you don't like? I say this each and every time. Why is it so hard for the haters to comprehend this basic question?

Match was too long. Match had no reasoning behind it. Match didn't make any sense. Match had too many kick-outs. Match was boring. Match had too many flips, etc. All these talking points about one match, never mind the other 90-100 minutes they have waiting for us, as they dissect everything with a microscope.

This, "hate everything AEW" bandwagon is well over-capacity. It has got to be breaking down and soon, running into the ground, isn't it? I mean, it's only been 13 weeks of travel. Surely, the horses who have pulled you along have died and as much as you have tried whipping them, that isn't going to bring them back to life.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> Despite the usual suspects nitpicking and trashing the show on here. It got a lot of good feedback from dirt sheet guys who review the show. It does seem like they are trying to give some guys time more to talk and build up to next week.


Dirt sheet guys are no better than any of us. They're just spreading their terrible opinions on a bigger platform, with the added bonus that if they suck up enough the Elite might re-tweet them and they might get a few new clicks on their pages. Very few of them have legitimate sources and even less have an opinion that means anything. We should be listening to people like X-Pac, Taz and even people who work around the wrestlers like Sam Roberts and Cornette (Apart from his biases). The Meltzer's and Alvarez's are us with a platform, that's it.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Garty said:


> I've read through enough of these pages tonight and in the past, concluding, that some users (new and old) just hate, to hate. I'm going to say it's an outright fact now. There is no other possible explanation. Almost all new users who sign-up, come straight to the AEW forum. They all say "I've been watching wrestling for years and AEW is the worst crap I've seen, blah, blah, blah". They have about 30 posts between them all, each one, telling us they suck. Yeah, no coincidences there I guess, huh? We've heard it all before and other than your negativity, bring nothing to the conversation. To the users that have been here much longer, why do you continue to watch the show if you think it's so bad? The "I'm done, I'm never going to watch again" and "I gave them a chance" rhetoric said every week, are those same people that will be here next week, shitting on the product again. If it doesn't excite you, don't watch. If they haven't "corrected" your criticisms, don't watch. If you don't like the women, don't watch. If you don't like the overall talent, don't watch. If you see nothing besides mediocrity, vanilla midgets, bush-league, indie style wrestling, don't watch. Why do you continue to watch something that you don't like? I say this each and every time. Why is it so hard for the haters to comprehend this basic question?
> 
> Match was too long. Match had no reasoning behind it. Match didn't make any sense. Match had too many kick-outs. Match was boring. Match had too many flips, etc. All these talking points about one match, never mind the other 90-100 minutes they have waiting for us, as they dissect everything with a microscope.
> 
> This, "hate everything AEW" bandwagon is well over-capacity. It has got to be breaking down and soon, running into the ground, isn't it? I mean, it's only been 13 weeks of travel. Surely, the horses who have pulled you along have died and as much as you have tried whipping them, that isn't going to bring them back to life.


To be fair this describes majority of the people on this forums, not just in the AEW section, I think the flood to the AEW section is people feel like they have to rub it in AEW's faces.
By the way I want all the companies(including Impact) to succeed, creates a great environment as a fan.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Garty said:


> I've read through enough of these pages tonight and in the past, concluding, that some users (new and old) just hate, to hate. I'm going to say it's an outright fact now. There is no other possible explanation. Almost all new users who sign-up, come straight to the AEW forum. They all say "I've been watching wrestling for years and AEW is the worst crap I've seen, blah, blah, blah". They have about 30 posts between them all, each one, telling us they suck. Yeah, no coincidences there I guess, huh? We've heard it all before and other than your negativity, bring nothing to the conversation. To the users that have been here much longer, why do you continue to watch the show if you think it's so bad? The "I'm done, I'm never going to watch again" and "I gave them a chance" rhetoric said every week, are those same people that will be here next week, shitting on the product again. If it doesn't excite you, don't watch. If they haven't "corrected" your criticisms, don't watch. If you don't like the women, don't watch. If you don't like the overall talent, don't watch. If you see nothing besides mediocrity, vanilla midgets, bush-league, indie style wrestling, don't watch. Why do you continue to watch something that you don't like? I say this each and every time. Why is it so hard for the haters to comprehend this basic question?
> 
> Match was too long. Match had no reasoning behind it. Match didn't make any sense. Match had too many kick-outs. Match was boring. Match had too many flips, etc. All these talking points about one match, never mind the other 90-100 minutes they have waiting for us, as they dissect everything with a microscope.
> 
> This, "hate everything AEW" bandwagon is well over-capacity. It has got to be breaking down and soon, running into the ground, isn't it? I mean, it's only been 13 weeks of travel. Surely, the horses who have pulled you along have died and as much as you have tried whipping them, that isn't going to bring them back to life.


Not everyone who doesn't enjoy some of the product is a fucking troll. This whole point of view needs to go die in a hole somewhere because it's bullshit. The show has many flaws and wrestling fans have been bitter haters since I can remember. People watch because they like wrestling. That's why we are all here. Seeing what the WWE has offered us for the last decade and being promised something incredible and having it become PWG TV is where a lot of people have issues. A lot of us fell in love with wrestling because of the big characters and ridiculous storylines and for some reason AEW has decided none of that is necessary, so here's 2 hours of wrestling with a ranking system that we spend too long talking about and a bunch of skinny people flipping around. So AEW doesn't want to cater to "casual fans"? Well they're on a national TV channel, they have to start catering to everyone (Not just The Elite and their fans) otherwise they have no chance of survival..

The criticisms I have seen are mostly valid and the reason people are trying to get their voices heard is because AEW promised to listen to its fans. A lot of their fans are sycophants who are just happy to go along in the BTE bubble but the rest of us want a competitive market where the company's get the best out of each other. If AEW can't even beat NXT then why would WWE even care about making their other shows better? We are pissed because it's our last chance to care about big time wrestling and Kahn, Cody and The Bucks are pissing it away instead of creating viable competition by aiming it at a very small group of people with loud voices on some platforms like WF and Dave Meltzers twitter page. 

The shit they're giving us doesn't draw. For example, and this is aimed directly at a few people who claim he's a megastar or even "over". Darby Allin has 51.7k followers on Twitter and 73.8k on Instagram. Let's pick anyone from WWE. Apollo Crews has 204.4k and 641k on Instagram. Ya boi is not over people. He's under. He's under Apollo Crews for fucks sake. AEW are not helping themselves by putting these people in these positions yet. My friend who goes to the gym and wears bikinis sometimes has 50k on instagram and she's not on TV every week


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Cult03 said:


> Not everyone who doesn't enjoy some of the product is a fucking troll. This whole point of view needs to go die in a hole somewhere because it's bullshit. The show has many flaws and wrestling fans have been bitter haters since I can remember. People watch because they like wrestling. That's why we are all here. Seeing what the WWE has offered us for the last decade and being promised something incredible and having it become PWG TV is where a lot of people have issues. A lot of us fell in love with wrestling because of the big characters and ridiculous storylines and for some reason AEW has decided none of that is necessary, so here's 2 hours of wrestling with a ranking system that we spend too long talking about and a bunch of skinny people flipping around. So AEW doesn't want to cater to "casual fans"? Well they're on a national TV channel, they have to start catering to everyone (Not just The Elite and their fans) otherwise they have no chance of survival..
> 
> The criticisms I have seen are mostly valid and the reason people are trying to get their voices heard is because AEW promised to listen to its fans. A lot of their fans are sycophants who are just happy to go along in the BTE bubble but the rest of us want a competitive market where the company's get the best out of each other. If AEW can't even beat NXT then why would WWE even care about making their other shows better? We are pissed because it's our last chance to care about big time wrestling and Kahn, Cody and The Bucks are pissing it away instead of creating viable competition by aiming it at a very small group of people with loud voices on some platforms like WF and Dave Meltzers twitter page.
> 
> The shit they're giving us doesn't draw. For example, and this is aimed directly at a few people who claim he's a megastar or even "over". Darby Allin has 51.7k followers on Twitter and 73.8k on Instagram. Let's pick anyone from WWE. Apollo Crews has 204.4k and 641k on Instagram. Ya boi is not over people. He's under. He's under Apollo Crews for fucks sake. AEW are not helping themselves by putting these people in these positions yet. My friend who goes to the gym and wears bikinis sometimes has 50k on instagram and she's not on TV every week


Apollo crews Darby Allin is the dumbest comparison I’ve seen today. This is why people can’t take critical posts seriously.

apollo crews is exposed to millions of people worldwide house shows, dark shows, you name it. At one point he was being booked every week consistsntely.

darby allin is on one weekly show from a startup that’s mainly known among American, and somewhat British and Australasian wrestling fans.

further thing: Allin has only been exposed since October 2019. When did Apollo Cruise reach a [much higher] level of exposal?

If you have any valid comparisons, let me know.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

reyfan said:


> To be fair this describes majority of the people on this forums, not just in the AEW section, I think the flood to the AEW section is people feel like they have to rub it in AEW's faces.
> By the way I want all the companies(including Impact) to succeed, creates a great environment as a fan.


The official AEW discord is banging actually


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

****** really out here comparing someone who has wrestled over 250 matches in WWE to someone who has wrestled a grand total of 10 in AEW

LOL these goofies really show off how little they watch and understand about wrestling.

@LifeInCattleClass another guy to add on the list


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> ****** really out here comparing someone who has wrestled over 250 matches in WWE to someone who has wrestled a grand total of 10 in AEW
> 
> LOL these goofies really show off how little they watch and understand about wrestling.
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass another guy to add on the list


Mate.... whoever you talking to must’ve been already on my list

because for me yo talking to a ghost


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mate.... whoever you talking to must’ve been already on my list
> 
> because for me yo talking to a ghost


This week has been a much more positive experience for my viewing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> This week has been a much more positive experience for my viewing.


I’m only seeing every 3rd post, but the board is a lot more positive ???

may 2020 be the year we all say proudly ‘we’re too old for this shit’


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

optikk sucks said:


> Apollo crews Darby Allin is the dumbest comparison I’ve seen today. This is why people can’t take critical posts seriously.
> 
> apollo crews is exposed to millions of people worldwide house shows, dark shows, you name it. At one point he was being booked every week consistsntely.
> 
> ...


If that's all you can dispute you don't have much of a leg to stand on. Lets go through some people who started being broadcasted on TV the same time Darby has.

Angel Garza- 679.3k and 113k
Keith Lee- 73.6k and 154k
Rhea Ripley- 148.7k and 328k
Taynara Conti- 88.2k and 232k 

But here's the fun stuff. Austin Theory has 57k and Daniel Vidot has 58.7k on instagram. Who? Haha


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

For me - was an stellar Dynamite

Cody v Allin delivered in spades. Allin is a star. I just want JR to stop saying ‘enigma’ or anything like that 

women’s 4-way started off slow and a little sloppy, but Shida came with the MVP performance

Trent / Mox..... I can’t get into Trent. I see the talent, but he’s not clicking for me. Whenever they are all out, I’m just waiting for the OC spot. 

Dustin / Sammy was fun. Sammy is such a good douche 

and the main event was great - loved every manic second of it. Kenny is going to kill fools in 2020 and we’ll start hearing how he’s burying everybody

only bad bit was audio issues again. Think they need a solid sound guy to help them or something. But did not take any enjoyment away


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mate.... whoever you talking to must’ve been already on my list
> 
> because for me yo talking to a ghost


You know what they call that? An echo chamber. It means you surround yourself with people of the same opinion and can't tolerate people with different opinions. It's a pretty shit personality trait, man.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> For me - was an stellar Dynamite
> 
> Cody v Allin delivered in spades. Allin is a star. I just want JR to stop saying ‘enigma’ or anything like that
> 
> ...


Trent is solid mid card talent imo. Same with Havoc, Darby, Guevara, Janela etc. I think they could have stellar feuds. It’ll also give them all something to do instead of falter with no story.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Fantastic show.

Darby/Cody was tremendous, Darby is a hell of talent. Can't wait to see what's in store for him in 2020.
Loved the backstage interviews. Gives a breather between the matches and some talents desperately needs mic time.
I don't mind the Dark Order, but I can understand why ppls aren't on board with this. I mean Dark Order as a tag team were mid-card act at best, and the new recruits are jobbers. Why should I care? To add a "higher power", hopefully someone important, could save this storyline. It kinda reminds me the situation TNA had with Aces & Eights.
Everyone in the main event killed it. Awesome match. Not the biggest fan of a 3rd match with PAC and Kenny. Both need the W.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

EmbassyForever said:


> Fantastic show.
> 
> Darby/Cody was tremendous, Darby is a hell of talent. Can't wait to see what's in store for him in 2020.
> Loved the backstage interviews. Gives a breather between the matches and some talents desperately needs mic time.
> ...


I think Kenny needs to win the series between them.

Pac can bounce back.... and go into my dream blood feud with Orange Cassidy


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Thats the dumbest thing ive seen in years.
> 
> Waste your first cage match on a nobody in a throwaway match. What in the fuck. Imagine how good njf vs cody in a cage


Idea likely is that MJF will get into the cage to beat up Cody and Cody won't be able to fight back because of the "can't lay a finger" stip, and the cage will keep Dustin or any of the Elite from making a save. Next week is the Memphis show, then it's Bash at the Beach, than the Jericho Cruise taped episode.


Cult03 said:


> If that's all you can dispute you don't have much of a leg to stand on. Lets go through some people who started being broadcasted on TV the same time Darby has.
> 
> Angel Garza- 679.3k and 113k
> Keith Lee- 73.6k and 154k
> ...


Garza was big in Mexico before wwe signed him. Ripley has been around for a few years now with a push, Conti posts bikini shots on her insta a lot. Lee is a decent comparison but was a bigger indie name and got the MR push recently. Theory is probably the best comparable to Darby and their numbers are similar. Vidot was a professional rugby player before signing with WWE and I'd be willing to bet his followers are mostly those.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Geeee said:


> What I don't understand is why you signed up today to watch a show you don't like and post 1000 times about it...
> My guess is you were previously banned?


Your guess shows that you don’t have a clue. Not surprisingly. 

Despite AEW’s idiocy in certain areas, I still had hope they would figure it out starting with this show. I’ve given up on WWE long ago and want AEW to become a big time company that can compete.

If you actually read what I’ve said, instead of weirdly obsessing over how many posts I have, you might know that.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Idea likely is that MJF will get into the cage to beat up Cody and Cody won't be able to fight back because of the "can't lay a finger" stip, and the cage will keep Dustin or any of the Elite from making a save. Next week is the Memphis show, then it's Bash at the Beach, than the Jericho Cruise taped episode.
> 
> Garza was big in Mexico before wwe signed him. Ripley has been around for a few years now with a push, Conti posts bikini shots on her insta a lot. Lee is a decent comparison but was a bigger indie name and got the MR push recently. Theory is probably the best comparable to Darby and their numbers are similar. Vidot was a professional rugby player before signing with WWE and I'd be willing to bet his followers are mostly those.


it's like these goofballs have never watched pro-wrestling in their life.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> Dirt sheet guys are no better than any of us. They're just spreading their terrible opinions on a bigger platform, with the added bonus that if they suck up enough the Elite might re-tweet them and they might get a few new clicks on their pages. Very few of them have legitimate sources and even less have an opinion that means anything. We should be listening to people like X-Pac, Taz and even people who work around the wrestlers like Sam Roberts and Cornette (Apart from his biases). The Meltzer's and Alvarez's are us with a platform, that's it.


Yes but there majority of them who like the show. I'm talking about fightful, wrestlinginc etc who do post show videos. They can be critical of certain things. But aren't nitpicking haters like people on here or fanboys to everything. So it gives you more fair opinion on these shows.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Geeee said:


> What I don't understand is why you signed up today to watch a show you don't like and post 1000 times about it...
> My guess is you were previously banned?


My guess is it’s that kingnothing douchebag. They very much have the same posting style.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m only seeing every 3rd post, but the board is a lot more positive ???
> 
> may 2020 be the year we all say proudly ‘we’re too old for this shit’


Lol I really to start putting all these guys on ignore. I'm sick of getting myself all annoyed reading these stupid comment and theories from these haters. Then it just makes me want to reply and I waste a few hours of my time. It's not worth it. So the Wood and few others you have been IGNORED!


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Pretty solid show. I enjoyed every match.

4 way was maybe the best women's match yet even tho I'm shocked Riho won. At least it set stuff up which is good.
Cody vs Darby was motn for me.
MJF was nasty as always. Ready to see Wardlow in action.
Mox is just so fun to watch now.
I love watching Dustin get around so good. Sammy is getting to be a really good heel.
Main event was fun. I'm a big Buck fan when they're toned down just a notch.

Nice show. Solid matches with build up for things to come and just enough promos. Thumbs up.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bro i gotta say Taz is just so good at his job. The guy does his research, he puts guys over. I swear he'd be a great salesman.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

- Cody vs Darby was fun, even if I don’t understand that motivation to keep putting Darby in high profile matches if he’s just going to lose.

- Women’s match was fun. Nyla looked like a monster, and Shida looked like the badass of the entire bunch. Backdropped Nyla early and even got an impressive bodyslam in at the end. Not a fan of Riho getting the W, but I understand the reasoning at least.

- Mox vs Trent went a bit too long. I get they’re trying to push Trent, but if so, you should have just put him in a match with someone like Jimmy Havoc who isn’t doing much and can eat an actual L. Trent doesn’t get the W, and Moxley looks like he may be vulnerable to someone who is capable of actually “wrestling”. But it’s Moxley, so fans will watch no matter what and pretty sure those of us complaining are just being nit picky pricks.

Jericho promo was fine. Didn’t see the point in having Moxley deliver a winded promo just to say that he’ll wait til next week. For the flow of things, seems you’d do better just leaving Moxley pacing the ring slowly, contemplating everything as a better visual going into the commercial break.

- Glad they added some of Page’s recent drinking habits to the main show. I’ve said from the first BTE I watched, they were very good at story-telling and needed to put everything they do on the main show. You can’t do things on BTE, let the consequences of BTE become a part of the main show, and not explain it with video evidence. Casual fans won’t care enough to search all of these extra bits of info.

- Am I the only one that thought the “ass whipping” stipulation was a bit cringe? I mean, the rest of MJF’s stuff was great, but when he mentioned whipping Cody with a belt, I literally got embarrassed. That sounds like some 70s or 80s wrestling shit that deserved to be mocked by the masses.

I don’t know. Just sounded stupid to me. No grown man is going to be disrespected with an ass whipping just to get his hands on the other guy. If you want to kick his ass that bad, you’d just kick his ass and say screw the match.

- And of course I have to add the fact that Cody’s ego remains at the top of things I am growing to dislike. NATURALLY he gets the first cage match and wastes it on someone in their FIRST match. Like why not save that for when Dustin finally gets Hager? Or better yet, drag it out further, making the fans wonder if a cage match will ever occur, and just when we think it won’t happen, you drop Kenny and a champion Moxley in the cage for a rematch?

If Cody desperately wanted to have the first cage match, then why not save it for his next feud? Why not have it as a blowoff to his and MJF’s feud?

Annoying but I think we’re well enough into this show to know that Cody’s going to do everything to make sure everything is about him.

- They HAVE to do a better job of time management. I’m sitting in bed next to my wife, son at the foot of the bed, and I’m staring at the time. It’s 9:42, and after we’ve given MJF a fairly lengthy promo that maybe dragged a bit much at the end with talks of ass-whippings and confusion (for some) about who will be in the cage with Cody, we now have 18 mins for the main event, which is of course a 6-man match.

Back from commercial break, and we’re doing fucking backstage promos..? Knowing you still have to deal with Penta potentially spamming the fuck out of “Cero MIEDOOOO!!” and slow walking around the ring..?

The match was fun. Kenny finally showed some real aggression and signs of “changing” that Moxley hinged at over a month ago, but I guess they wanted to wait til the records reset to run with it.



All in all it was a decent show. Still not a homerun like the first few shows, not a dud like the last few shows. I don’t think you will ever win new viewers with shows like these, but you may be able to strengthen the base’s loyalty with solid shows before going for broke later and going with weekly heavy-hitters when the roster is maybe a little stronger on the bottom end. Still some things they could do better in their week to week story-telling and time-management for the 2 hours, but it was a solid to good show.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

bdon said:


> .
> Jericho promo was fine. Didn’t see the point in having Moxley deliver a winded promo just to say that he’ll wait til next week. For the flow of things, seems you’d do better just leaving Moxley pacing the ring slowly, contemplating everything as a better visual going into the commercial break.


to get people to watch next week. did you start watching pro-wrestling tomorrow?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> I said a Lamborghini gift, it was a Ford GT!


It was a car so in my mind you got it right.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

ripcitydisciple said:


> It was a car so in my mind you got it right.


i dunno if it makes the idea predictable.

Will Moxley rip up that GT next week? I'd love to see it, but I can't imagine them choosing to do that  It would get a shit ton of views though; so it might be worth doing it


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

optikk sucks said:


> i dunno if it makes the idea predictable.
> 
> Will Moxley rip up that GT next week? I'd love to see it, but I can't imagine them choosing to do that  It would get a shit ton of views though; so it might be worth doing it


I was referring to your guess of the gift being a car. Not whether Moxley will destroy the gift.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> to get people to watch next week. did you start watching pro-wrestling tomorrow?


Did you? Because they very easily could have left him standing there, speechless given Jericho and the Inner Circle really upped the ante on joining. Moxley literally said NOTHING that couldn’t be conveyed through body language and facial expressions. What he said was a whole lot of nothing that deviated from his character, made him look like less of a walking time bomb waiting to explode.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

ripcitydisciple said:


> I was referring to your guess of the gift being a car. Not whether Moxley will destroy the gift.


I realise that


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

That Canadian Destroyer on the outside edge of the ring by Dustin to Sammy. Wow! Dustins still busting out moves like hes 15 years younger.

Overall I enjoyed the show. Taz came off like he really got a thrill of being there.

I do feel like they missed the opportunity to put the Womens belt on someone else without Riho getting pinned and the fact that they wont have her speak at all, even in her first language (or only language), doesn't make her look good.

Moxley wasn't being easy on Trent, thats for sure. lol That was the match that I was looking forward to the most this week.

Darby Allin running around like a mouse and then Cody is like the cat that stops him with one move. Allin is great. The way he counters moves and moves around, he doesn't need to do all of the hardcore stuff.

Jericho be like "I want us to be equals Moxley. You can have 49%.". That got me laughing.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Cult03 said:


> If that's all you can dispute you don't have much of a leg to stand on. Lets go through some people who started being broadcasted on TV the same time Darby has.
> 
> Angel Garza- 679.3k and 113k
> Keith Lee- 73.6k and 154k
> ...


Who gives a shit how many Facebook, Twitter or Instagram followers someone has? It's only a number and doesn't mean anything to anyone, other then the person being able to brag "I got more Twitter followers than..." Is there some type of award that a person receives, for being the "Winner of the Internet"? What's the end-goal amassing an audience that hangs on every word said? Nothing. I'll one-up you and take your examples and compare them against Kim Kardashian. Twitter followers: 63 million, Instagram followers: 155 million You see? It doesn't make any sense to compare "numbers". You also have to throw out WWE's marketing machine spin, when they announce that they have over 1 billion social media followers. They forget to mention that it's across all of those same platforms. I guarantee you, that if you gave me a spreadsheet of every follower from Facebook, Twitter and Instagram, I'd be able to cross-reference and check-off, name by name, the same followers on all 3 platforms.

I can't believe you even compared wrestlers to your gym partner. Really? I have no idea who she is, what she does, how she looks, etc. but here's a little secret... to men, any woman with a pulse (meaning all), will have followers only because of looks. Not because she's smart. Not because she's a good person. Not because they care what she does. No. It's all because of looks.

Now please, continue to trash AEW.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If Riho still beats Statlander after THIS I am fucking out


U will be OUT

The Collective (mostly the shaved head woman) will interfere causing Statlander to lose, leading to their big fued


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> That was i think the best women matches of AEW


Absolutely agree


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

imthegame19 said:


> Lol I really to start putting all these guys on ignore. I'm sick of getting myself all annoyed reading these stupid comment and theories from these haters. Then it just makes me want to reply and I waste a few hours of my time. It's not worth it. So the Wood and few others you have been IGNORED!


Mate, whenever i read something stupid, and my typing fingers start to itch..... I go ‘you’re forty... let it go and press ignore’ 

Mental health and peace FTW


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I would very much like to hear what a team of Taz and Tony will sound like


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Great show. 
Many vignettes to build feuds and characters. 
Jericho and MJF are always cutting good promos. 
Darby vs Cody, Dustin vs Sammy and the main event delivered, but the moxley match was a little too long.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Cody has to beat Wardlow and allow MJF to give him 10 whippings and then MJF will face him?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Mate, whenever i read something stupid, and my typing fingers start to itch..... I go ‘you’re forty... let it go and press ignore’
> 
> Mental health and peace FTW



Lol I know reading that crap gets me all fired up and wanna reply. Even though I know I shouldn't and wasting my time. 


Yet I give in and then end up mad at myself a few hours later that I wasted my time arguing with idiots. Who are only on this forum to trash the product lol. So I'm taking your advice and putting all these people on ignore from now on.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> So Cody has to beat Wardlow and allow MJF to give him 10 whippings and then MJF will face him?


No he has to face Wardlow but he don't have to beat him.

MJF made this match just to "injured" Cody and that way it will be easier for him at Revolution.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> So Cody has to beat Wardlow and allow MJF to give him 10 whippings and then MJF will face him?


Yes and hes not allowed to attack MJF at all of match is off.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Did they indicate when the ‘whipping’ is supposed to happen?

We won’t see the cage match next week - and i wonder if either of the stips will fit with the ‘bash at beach’ or ‘jericruise’ themes - they won’t

So, maybe only Feb?

I think Cody’s gonna tell MJF to go fly a kite personally


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Again, really good show in-ring and out with solid angles heading for Revolution. 

- Dustin & Sammy was great - that Canadian Destroyer on the apron was brutal
- MJF is fried fucking gold. The crowd interaction and promo was so good. Can you imagine the World Wrestling Excrement having a heel even close to a millionth of his talent?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I can’t wait for MJF’s in-ring talent to match his personality. If that happens, you have a really good chance of making some things happen ratings wise.

The most fascinating thing about MJF’s promos are they are such a nice throwback to before kayfabe died. He speaks INTO the camera specifically to speak to Cody and Cody alone. He doesn’t break character in off-camera interviews. He doesn’t break character on plane rides or autograph signings when you see videos of him fans have made.

Truly impressive. My wife always jokes that she could see me doing the same things as MJF, pissing people off and enjoying every second of it.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

True to my word, I didn’t watch this episode. Glad to hear Taz was involved. Was he filling in for someone or is it a change for the new year?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> True to my word, I didn’t watch this episode. Glad to hear Taz was involved. Was he filling in for someone or is it a change for the new year?


10 points to Slytherin!

So, from rumours it seems like the NJPW / AEW doors are now ‘wide open’ and both parties are open to talk freely 

......

Its happening


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> So, from rumours it seems like the NJPW / AEW doors are now ‘wide open’ and both parties are open to talk freely
> 
> ......
> 
> Its happening


We can only hope.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This was probably a top 3 episode of Dynamite. Enjoyed it. 

Looking forward to next week.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This was a great show.

It flew by so smoothly. Kick off with Cody, 4-way women's match in which Shida looked impressive as fuck, and even Nyla I have to admit was better than I expected.. and a couple of feuds have been set-up..Nyla attack, Britt promo, next week vs Kris. Then Ambrose did his thing, and Jericho did his thing. Guevara vs Dustin was awesome. I love how AEW seems to be able to build the shows they do and the next show, while also they don't seem to have kicked it in high gear and pulling out all the best stuff. 
MJF Promo, Agam Page character progression, and then an action packed 6-man tag for the main evemt. 

Not bad. Next week should be even better.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> You know what they call that? An echo chamber. It means you surround yourself with people of the same opinion and can't tolerate people with different opinions. It's a pretty shit personality trait, man.


I call it a sanity check. Because people around here, on twatter, all over the internet, people don’t know how to express differing opinions without coming across like the foremost authority on fucking everything. And face it, a LOT of people voice differing opinions just for the reaction (and then cry innocence and ‘just stating an opinion’ when they’re called out on it). If people could offer up an opinion for debate, that would be fine. But they can’t, they are mostly incapable of communicating without being condescending and rudely judgmental about anybody who disagrees with them. That’s what this whole fucking social media-driven world is turning into, people are losing the ability to carry on a decent conversation, because they don’t have to be decent on the other end of a fucking keyboard. And we can either continue to get aggravated by it, or we can ignore it.

There are plenty of people I don’t agree with here who aren’t on my ignore list; the ones who are on it are generally just fucking dickheads, and I’m pretty sure it’s mostly the same dickheads on the lists of everyone who keeps a list. That’s not an echo chamber, it’s a noise filter.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I call it a sanity check. Because people around here, on twatter, all over the internet, people don’t know how to express differing opinions without coming across like the foremost authority on fucking everything. And face it, a LOT of people voice differing opinions just for the reaction (and then cry innocence and ‘just stating an opinion’ when they’re called out on it). If people could offer up an opinion for debate, that would be fine. But they can’t, they are mostly incapable of communicating without being condescending and rudely judgmental about anybody who disagrees with them. That’s what this whole fucking social media-driven world is turning into, people are losing the ability to carry on a decent conversation, because they don’t have to be decent on the other end of a fucking keyboard. And we can either continue to get aggravated by it, or we can ignore it.
> 
> There are plenty of people I don’t agree with here who aren’t on my ignore list; the ones who are on it are generally just fucking dickheads, and I’m pretty sure it’s mostly the same dickheads on the lists of everyone who keeps a list. That’s not an echo chamber, it’s a noise filter.


Give me break this is all non sense and you know it! You threaten to ignore people because you can't handle losing your debates and run a like little bitch stop making excuses for the weird trait that you have.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

^^^ Case in point.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Based off the fact every few weeks we get a really good product i think in a year this company should be in good shape. Pretty excited for revolution


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

So, I caught the latest episode. I only watched this week’s show to see if my sudden lack of interest in watching Dynamite on a weekly basis is valid.

- They need to put the AEW logo back on the canvas. Helps them to stand out from WWE and every other indy promotion. It just looks better and the brand looks like a bigger deal because of it. It’s something they got right at the beginning, and they should continue doing that. Change the ring apron to say Dynamite too, since they’ve already created a separate apron for Dark. Save the logo-less canvas for house shows if they are ever held okay.

- AEW needs to acknowledge that resiliency is the AEW answer to NJPW's fighting spirit if they want no selling in their matches to make sense in a wrestling promotion that emphasizes a sports based presentation. This is including big moves that should finish the match but don’t, as was the case with Guevara’s 630 senton on Dustin Rhodes a few weeks ago. Resiliency worked as a logical explanation with Darby Allin in his match with Cody last night, and should be expanded to the rest of the roster, especially with sequences involving Fenix. Fenix’s a greater offender of the cartoon/videogame style than the Young Bucks could ever hope to be. Otherwise, AEW will have to consider changing direction in terms of presentation. And that doesn't seem likely, considering stars like Riho can sell injuries after recent matches/attacks no problem.

- Can the Dark Order just be squashed by Moxley and go away already?

- Not sure how I feel about a cage match being used for the in ring debuting of Wardlow instead of the resolution of a blood feud between Cody and MJF.

- Very glad that there were lots of backstage interviews this week. They all contributed to character development and potential storyline development, which is key in getting the audience to care about what is going on. It’s finally starting to feel like a true pro wrestling show.

They did a very good job with this episode. Its like the awfulness of last few episodes of Dynamite before going to break never happened. I can see myself committing to watching Dynamite on a weekly basis again going forwards. Basically, AEW is trending in the right direction in general. I just have been observant of certain blind spots in AEW, of which there have been many, that initially dampened my enthusiasm. I can get back to enjoying the show now.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Verbatim17 said:


> - They need to put the AEW logo back on the canvas. Helps them to stand out from WWE and every other indy promotion. It just looks better and the brand looks like a bigger deal because of it. It’s something they got right at the beginning, and they should continue doing that. Change the ring apron to say Dynamite too, since they’ve already created a separate apron for Dark. Save the logo-less canvas for house shows if they are ever held okay.
> 
> - Not sure how I feel about a cage match being used for the in ring debuting of Wardlow instead of the resolution of a blood feud between Cody and MJF.


Totally agree on them placing the AEW logo back on to the canvas. It used to differentiate WCW quite a bit, especially with Nitro. The handful of times that AEW has done it early on, the ring looked much better. Why did they do away with it, was there people complaining? Even adding Dynamite to the ring apron would be cool too.

IDK how I feel about this whole MJF/Cody/Wardlow turn of events. If anything left me confused and disappointed last night has to do with the stupid stipulations for this feud. Why waste the cage match on Wardlow?

A few more matches have been added to next weeks show, wonder why they are doing Rhodes Bros. vs. Penta & Fenix?:

-Riho vs. Kris Statlander for the AEW Women’s Championship.
-Cody and Dustin Rhodes vs. Pentagon Jr. and Fenix.
-Kenny Omega and Hangman Page vs. Private Party.
-Christopher Daniels vs. Sammy Guevara.

Hopefully Statlander vs. Riho is the main event, with Moxley/Jericho segment to close out the night.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Verbatim17 said:


> So, I caught the latest episode. I only watched this week’s show to see if my sudden lack of interest in watching Dynamite on a weekly basis is valid.
> 
> - They need to put the AEW logo back on the canvas. Helps them to stand out from WWE and every other indy promotion. It just looks better and the brand looks like a bigger deal because of it. It’s something they got right at the beginning, and they should continue doing that. Change the ring apron to say Dynamite too, since they’ve already created a separate apron for Dark. Save the logo-less canvas for house shows if they are ever held okay.
> 
> ...


You and everyone not named Cody. His confidence has been wrecked by WWE and NJPW!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

captainzombie said:


> Totally agree on them placing the AEW logo back on to the canvas. It used to differentiate WCW quite a bit, especially with Nitro. The handful of times that AEW has done it early on, the ring looked much better. Why did they do away with it, was there people complaining? Even adding Dynamite to the ring apron would be cool too.
> 
> IDK how I feel about this whole MJF/Cody/Wardlow turn of events. If anything left me confused and disappointed last night has to do with the stupid stipulations for this feud. Why waste the cage match on Wardlow?
> 
> ...


Ok, so I’m happy to see I’m not the only one who thinks those stips are stupid. Cody’s the boss, for all intents and purposes, which they aren’t trying to kayfabe hide; if there were any logic whatsoever to this story line, Cody would give one listen to those stips and say fuck you, you’re fired. The whole idea of MJF dictating the terms (and absurdly cringy ridiculous terms at that) is stupid. It’s not making me care any more about a Cody vs MJF match; if anything it’s making me care less. Probably my least favorite story line going on right now.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Ok, so I’m happy to see I’m not the only one who thinks those stips are stupid. Cody’s the boss, for all intents and purposes, which they aren’t trying to kayfabe hide; if there were any logic whatsoever to this story line, Cody would give one listen to those stips and say fuck you, you’re fired. The whole idea of MJF dictating the terms (and absurdly cringy ridiculous terms at that) is stupid. It’s not making me care any more about a Cody vs MJF match; if anything it’s making me care less. Probably my least favorite story line going on right now.


Cody thinking that ass whipping is stupid as all hell. Cringey shit.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Ok, so I’m happy to see I’m not the only one who thinks those stips are stupid. Cody’s the boss, for all intents and purposes, which they aren’t trying to kayfabe hide; if there were any logic whatsoever to this story line, Cody would give one listen to those stips and say fuck you, you’re fired. The whole idea of MJF dictating the terms (and absurdly cringy ridiculous terms at that) is stupid. It’s not making me care any more about a Cody vs MJF match; if anything it’s making me care less. Probably my least favorite story line going on right now.


I'm pretty content with each AEW show week to week, but I even point out some of the stupid things that make no sense. The turn that this feud has taken is a bit of a turn off to the feud that could have been something huge for AEW with getting MJF over even more than he already is. Why would someone want to take 10 lashes from their enemy just to fight them? I would just go after them to kick their ass.

With this kind of booking, it even makes Wardlow look weak because he will have to lose to Cody, makes the dude dead on arrival. Unless MJF ends up bringing in the real Dynasty which is what I was hoping for when he had signed.

Other than this segment and Cody/MJF direction, last night's show was pretty good. The 4 way women's match was pretty good and the best women's match AEW has produced so far. After last night, I do hope that Riho loses the title next week even though I was against it since Statlander could use a little bit more buildup.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I also liked the logo on the mat but not a big deal. I would rather they fucking had Dynamite on the ring banners but they cant because of Dark . Loved the wcw ppv logos on the mat. 

AEW is heavily listening to its fans though.They have changed a lot of little things that fans asked for. They will be spending the next year trying many more things and i think thats good as long as they stay consistent with storylines and follow through.Then im ok with lots of changes around that. Something TNA lacked which was consistency


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cody brings in BBB and has them lose in their 2nd match. Cody will have Wardlow either losing his debut match or losing after a couple of matches.

Cody’s ego is off the charts and bad for business.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Wardlow losing in his debut is a bit odd I agree but Cody is nowhere close to Hunter lmao, lets be real.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

captainzombie said:


> I'm pretty content with each AEW show week to week, but I even point out some of the stupid things that make no sense. The turn that this feud has taken is a bit of a turn off to the feud that could have been something huge for AEW with getting MJF over even more than he already is. Why would someone want to take 10 lashes from their enemy just to fight them? I would just go after them to kick their ass.
> 
> With this kind of booking, it even makes Wardlow look weak because he will have to lose to Cody, makes the dude dead on arrival. Unless MJF ends up bringing in the real Dynasty which is what I was hoping for when he had signed.
> 
> Other than this segment and Cody/MJF direction, last night's show was pretty good. The 4 way women's match was pretty good and the best women's match AEW has produced so far. After last night, I do hope that Riho loses the title next week even though I was against it since Statlander could use a little bit more buildup.


Yeah, pretty much my sentiments there as well. But I’ll wait and see where they go with the angle, even though I don’t like how it’s starting out. Other than that, it was a great show, and I’ve been mostly enjoying all the other shows. It’s the only wrestling I watch regularly, other than catching ROH when I remember/can stay awake for it.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

AEW absolutely has to figure out a different spot for the hsrd camera st the dailys place. Its such a cool unique venue that comes off great for the show and the crowd is good. But no one is seeing it except moments here and there. When they film it facing the wall it takes you out of that vibe that its nkt some 200 people size venue. Many people brought it up to. Also think how bad it is for the people flipping back and forth and want and excuse to shit on them assuming its small when they flip breifly and its during a match which is mostly with the hard camera. 

Photo below showing crappy hard camera view and what the actual venue looks like which is great


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

captainzombie said:


> Totally agree on them placing the AEW logo back on to the canvas. It used to differentiate WCW quite a bit, especially with Nitro. The handful of times that AEW has done it early on, the ring looked much better. Why did they do away with it, was there people complaining? Even adding Dynamite to the ring apron would be cool too.
> 
> IDK how I feel about this whole MJF/Cody/Wardlow turn of events. If anything left me confused and disappointed last night has to do with the stupid stipulations for this feud. Why waste the cage match on Wardlow?
> 
> ...


Completely agree that Riho vs Statlander should be the main event next week.



bdon said:


> You and everyone not named Cody. His confidence has been wrecked by WWE and NJPW!


MJF shouldn’t be able to make demands like that. Its already been established that both Cody and Tony Khan run the show. If Cody wants a match with MJF, he should be able to get one with ease. Doesn’t matter if he's holding back for the sake of promoting a match at Revolution or for fear of abuse of power; he should be able to demand a match or fire MJF on the spot if MJF doesn't want to fight him. At the same time, if Tony Khan is getting the final say in general offscreen for booking in kayfabe, then a) why is this not expressed more? b) why would AEW ever need an onscreen authority figure in the first place? c) Did Tony Khan approve of MJF's demands or is he just an impartial third party, and if so why?

Wardlow debuting in a cage might work. Just an odd starting point for a debut in a match type that usually ends long running feuds.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

imthegame19 said:


> You proved my point of first week drop off after debut. After that you can't compare weekly series that's 13 shows compare to wrestling show. Since AEW isn't only in it for tv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It actually disproved your point, but okay. We’ll take it over to the ratings thread, but none of my examples showed a decrease the levels AEW has seen. Soz



imthegame19 said:


> Lol that's what I don't get about these guys. I'm on this forum because I like AEW wrestlers and I've liked a lot of there shows this year. I don't enjoy WWE anymore and I think AEW has great potential to be a wrestling show I really like again.
> 
> 
> What I don't get is going to to a forum just to trash something you don't like. These guys clearly already made up their mind about the show. They aren't going to go from hating the show to loving it over night or likely ever.
> ...


And here is the latest in the “this is how you be a fan” patrol, telling people how to spend their time and how to think. Cut out that noise. Fans of wrestling can talk about what they like and what they don’t like. You don’t get to dictate and 



Garty said:


> I've read through enough of these pages tonight and in the past, concluding, that some users (new and old) just hate, to hate. I'm going to say it's an outright fact now. There is no other possible explanation. Almost all new users who sign-up, come straight to the AEW forum. They all say "I've been watching wrestling for years and AEW is the worst crap I've seen, blah, blah, blah". They have about 30 posts between them all, each one, telling us they suck. Yeah, no coincidences there I guess, huh? We've heard it all before and other than your negativity, bring nothing to the conversation. To the users that have been here much longer, why do you continue to watch the show if you think it's so bad? The "I'm done, I'm never going to watch again" and "I gave them a chance" rhetoric said every week, are those same people that will be here next week, shitting on the product again. If it doesn't excite you, don't watch. If they haven't "corrected" your criticisms, don't watch. If you don't like the women, don't watch. If you don't like the overall talent, don't watch. If you see nothing besides mediocrity, vanilla midgets, bush-league, indie style wrestling, don't watch. Why do you continue to watch something that you don't like? I say this each and every time. Why is it so hard for the haters to comprehend this basic question?
> 
> Match was too long. Match had no reasoning behind it. Match didn't make any sense. Match had too many kick-outs. Match was boring. Match had too many flips, etc. All these talking points about one match, never mind the other 90-100 minutes they have waiting for us, as they dissect everything with a microscope.
> 
> This, "hate everything AEW" bandwagon is well over-capacity. It has got to be breaking down and soon, running into the ground, isn't it? I mean, it's only been 13 weeks of travel. Surely, the horses who have pulled you along have died and as much as you have tried whipping them, that isn't going to bring them back to life.


Just because someone doesn’t like AEW, it doesn’t make them a troll.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Verbatim17 said:


> MJF shouldn’t be able to make demands like that. Its already been established that both Cody and Tony Khan run the show. If Cody wants a match with MJF, he should be able to get one with ease. Doesn’t matter if he's holding back for the sake of promoting a match at Revolution or for fear of abuse of power; he should be able to demand a match or fire MJF on the spot if MJF doesn't want to fight him. At the same time, if Tony Khan is getting the final say in general offscreen for booking in kayfabe, then a) why is this not expressed more? b) why would AEW ever need an onscreen authority figure in the first place? c) Did Tony Khan approve of MJF's demands or is he just an impartial third party, and if so why?


Cody is willing to do anything to get a match with MJF and him firing MJF won't get him the revenge he deserves. MJF is the person playing in a position of power and it using Cody's desperation to put these stipulations on him. You know I've seen that there is a lot of negative responses towards to whipping and how it doesn't make sense but MJF simply wants to humiliate Cody and debase him in front of the world. The stipulations are brilliant. He wants to break Cody physically and psychologically before he even gets a chance to fight him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

double post.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> Cody brings in BBB and has them lose in their 2nd match. Cody will have Wardlow either losing his debut match or losing after a couple of matches.
> 
> Cody’s ego is off the charts and bad for business.


His ego is so big that he will never be world champ.....what an ego.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, the whippings was silly as if any man will agree to such a stip when as has been mentioned he could just walk up and attack him, or as a EVP just book the match or have Khan book the match. I mean why wouldn't Khan want the match out of his own business interest if for no other reason? This whole angle has been silly. The never fight for a title stip out of nowhere, then the towel thrown in when Cody could have potentially tapped himself anyways or still lost, and then the single nut shot betrayal.

There is no heat to this feud, it seems all cheap and overbooked to try and manufacture it. Everyone of Cody's feud's have been booked as these epic contests, only to be dropped after one match where he moves on to his next overly dramatic, storylined feud of the moment. 

Best "out" to the MJF stipulations/demands is Cody comes out and pulls rank - says we will fight at Revolution, that will be a cage match, I can wait to get my hands on you but it will be hands off both ways until then and oh yeah, about the whipping fetish - it will be a steel cage strap match.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> His ego is so big that he will never be world champ.....what an ego.


It was a total virtue signalling move. It was terrible for business.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, the whippings was silly as if any man will agree to such a stip when as has been mentioned he could just walk up and attack him, or as a EVP just book the match or have Khan book the match. I mean why wouldn't Khan want the match out of his own business interest if for no other reason? This whole angle has been silly. The never fight for a title stip out of nowhere, then the towel thrown in when Cody could have potentially tapped himself anyways or still lost, and then the single nut shot betrayal.
> 
> *There is no heat to this feud, it seems all cheap and overbooked to try and manufacture it. * Everyone of Cody's feud's have been booked as these epic contests, only to be dropped after one match where he moves on to his next overly dramatic, storylined feud of the moment.


No heat and yet you guys talke more about it than anything else.....


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> No heat and yet you guys talke more about it than anything else.....


DING DING!! Somebody else paying attention!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> AEW absolutely has to figure out a different spot for the hsrd camera st the dailys place. Its such a cool unique venue that comes off great for the show and the crowd is good. But no one is seeing it except moments here and there. When they film it facing the wall it takes you out of that vibe that its nkt some 200 people size venue. Many people brought it up to. Also think how bad it is for the people flipping back and forth and want and excuse to shit on them assuming its small when they flip breifly and its during a match which is mostly with the hard camera.
> 
> Photo below showing crappy hard camera view and what the actual venue looks like which is great


A view out from the stage - 









I think the crowd would make a better hardcam backdrop - providing it was a sell out.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> AEW absolutely has to figure out a different spot for the hsrd camera st the dailys place. Its such a cool unique venue that comes off great for the show and the crowd is good. But no one is seeing it except moments here and there. When they film it facing the wall it takes you out of that vibe that its nkt some 200 people size venue. Many people brought it up to. Also think how bad it is for the people flipping back and forth and want and excuse to shit on them assuming its small when they flip breifly and its during a match which is mostly with the hard camera.
> 
> Photo below showing crappy hard camera view and what the actual venue looks like which is great


I like the uniqueness of the arena, if they can figure out a few better camera angles in the future this place could be something special. If the Khan's own this arena, they should do 4-6 shows a year there to save on some costs.



Verbatim17 said:


> Completely agree that Riho vs Statlander should be the main event next week.
> 
> MJF shouldn’t be able to make demands like that. Its already been established that both Cody and Tony Khan run the show. If Cody wants a match with MJF, he should be able to get one with ease. Doesn’t matter if he's holding back for the sake of promoting a match at Revolution or for fear of abuse of power; he should be able to demand a match or fire MJF on the spot if MJF doesn't want to fight him. At the same time, if Tony Khan is getting the final say in general offscreen for booking in kayfabe, then a) why is this not expressed more? b) why would AEW ever need an onscreen authority figure in the first place? c) Did Tony Khan approve of MJF's demands or is he just an impartial third party, and if so why?
> 
> Wardlow debuting in a cage might work. Just an odd starting point for a debut in a match type that usually ends long running feuds.


Hopefully they do some kind of nice build up with Riho vs. Statlander via vignettes that WWE has done for important matches throughout the show on Wednesday and set that up as their main event.



Reggie Dunlop said:


> Yeah, pretty much my sentiments there as well. But I’ll wait and see where they go with the angle, even though I don’t like how it’s starting out. Other than that, it was a great show, and I’ve been mostly enjoying all the other shows. It’s the only wrestling I watch regularly, other than catching ROH when I remember/can stay awake for it.





DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, the whippings was silly as if any man will agree to such a stip when as has been mentioned he could just walk up and attack him, or as a EVP just book the match or have Khan book the match. I mean why wouldn't Khan want the match out of his own business interest if for no other reason? This whole angle has been silly. The never fight for a title stip out of nowhere, then the towel thrown in when Cody could have potentially tapped himself anyways or still lost, and then the single nut shot betrayal.
> 
> There is no heat to this feud, it seems all cheap and overbooked to try and manufacture it. Everyone of Cody's feud's have been booked as these epic contests, only to be dropped after one match where he moves on to his next overly dramatic, storylined feud of the moment.
> 
> Best "out" to the MJF stipulations/demands is Cody comes out and pulls rank - says we will fight at Revolution, that will be a cage match, I can wait to get my hands on you but it will be hands off both ways until then and oh yeah, about the whipping fetish - it will be a steel cage strap match.


Even with Cody being an EVP, this stipulation to get lashings is quite silly and a joke. Why not make the third or fourth match between MJF and Cody a Loser gets 10 lashings match. Brings back the good old stipulation from the 80's and 90's when a feud would get knee deep between two guys that hate each other.

I don't get why is Wardlow being fed to Cody this early on, ugh, drives me nuts.

I wonder if Jake Roberts or Ted Dibiase will show up next week to the Memphis tribute show. Sucks that Jerry Lawler can't be there. Some guys we may see is Austin Idol, Tommy Rich, Kamala, Jimmy Hart to nae a few.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

captainzombie said:


> Even with Cody being an EVP, this stipulation to get lashings is quite silly and a joke. Why not make the third or fourth match between MJF and Cody a Loser gets 10 lashings match. Brings back the good old stipulation from the 80's and 90's when a feud would get knee deep between two guys that hate each other.
> 
> I don't get why is Wardlow being fed to Cody this early on, ugh, drives me nuts.
> 
> I wonder if Jake Roberts or Ted Dibiase will show up next week to the Memphis tribute show. Sucks that Jerry Lawler can't be there. Some guys we may see is Austin Idol, Tommy Rich, Kamala, Jimmy Hart to nae a few.


I’m holding out hope that some semblance of common sense prevails (at least as much as common sense can prevail in a wrestling show) and none of these stips actually come to pass. None of them make sense, in fact they’re blatantly absurd, and I can only assume (hope, pray) that MJF making them is just part of a bigger story line. Like, a story line where the next step is Cody laughing in his face about them. I can hope, right.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cody for sure is gonna laugh it off and turn the tables


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Wardlow is not being fed to Cody.

Cody does not have to beat him to face MJF at Revolution, he just have to have 1 match with him.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

captainzombie said:


> I like the uniqueness of the arena, if they can figure out a few better camera angles in the future this place could be something special. If the Khan's own this arena, they should do 4-6 shows a year there to save on some costs.


They do own it. It is attached to the Jags stadium and the back wall of the stage opens up into the Jags indoor practice field. I wouldn't mind them doing multiple shows a year since I'm moving to Jax soon.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A view out from the stage -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They could easily have the hard camera setup behind the screen facing under it but then they would have to get rid of the stage of fans which is cool but its better than the camera angle for tv


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

captainzombie said:


> I like the uniqueness of the arena, if they can figure out a few better camera angles in the future this place could be something special. If the Khan's own this arena, they should do 4-6 shows a year there to save on some costs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agree


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> They do own it. It is attached to the Jags stadium and the back wall of the stage opens up into the Jags indoor practice field. I wouldn't mind them doing multiple shows a year since I'm moving to Jax soon.



Yeah its a great place to go


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The lucha bros actually did "TAG" their partner this past week. Something they had not been doing! lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> No heat and yet you guys talke more about it than anything else.....


XPAC Heat.


shandcraig said:


> They could easily have the hard camera setup behind the screen facing under it but then they would have to get rid of the stage of fans which is cool but its better than the camera angle for tv


Issue with this is that then the wrestlers would have to play to the hard cam and the area where there are no fans at all - just the cam and the entrance screen. That would be all kinds of weird both for the wrestler and the fans all watching their backs for all the key points during a match and if they had any in-ring interview. 

I think they could use other angles but chose the one used because of the "Daily's Place" placement. Khan's own it afterall, so it's advertising the venue.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> XPAC Heat.
> 
> Issue with this is that then the wrestlers would have to play to the hard cam and the area where there are no fans at all - just the cam and the entrance screen. That would be all kinds of weird both for the wrestler and the fans all watching their backs for all the key points during a match and if they had any in-ring interview.
> 
> I think they could use other angles but chose the one used because of the "Daily's Place" placement. Khan's own it afterall, so it's advertising the venue.


Wrestler's did it for years in the tna impact zone lol but ya we'll lose somewhere with this


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I call it a sanity check. Because people around here, on twatter, all over the internet, people don’t know how to express differing opinions without coming across like the foremost authority on fucking everything. And face it, a LOT of people voice differing opinions just for the reaction (and then cry innocence and ‘just stating an opinion’ when they’re called out on it). If people could offer up an opinion for debate, that would be fine. But they can’t, they are mostly incapable of communicating without being condescending and rudely judgmental about anybody who disagrees with them. That’s what this whole fucking social media-driven world is turning into, people are losing the ability to carry on a decent conversation, because they don’t have to be decent on the other end of a fucking keyboard. And we can either continue to get aggravated by it, or we can ignore it.
> 
> There are plenty of people I don’t agree with here who aren’t on my ignore list; the ones who are on it are generally just fucking dickheads, and I’m pretty sure it’s mostly the same dickheads on the lists of everyone who keeps a list. That’s not an echo chamber, it’s a noise filter.


That post was oddly condescending and rude.



rbl85 said:


> No heat and yet you guys talke more about it than anything else.....


Heat doesn’t mean you are talking about. That Raw wedding must have had good heat then. And that Hell in a Cell fnish



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> A view out from the stage -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, they’re not selling out though.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Garty said:


> Who gives a shit how many Facebook, Twitter or Instagram followers someone has? It's only a number and doesn't mean anything to anyone, other then the person being able to brag "I got more Twitter followers than..." Is there some type of award that a person receives, for being the "Winner of the Internet"? What's the end-goal amassing an audience that hangs on every word said? Nothing. I'll one-up you and take your examples and compare them against Kim Kardashian. Twitter followers: 63 million, Instagram followers: 155 million You see? It doesn't make any sense to compare "numbers". You also have to throw out WWE's marketing machine spin, when they announce that they have over 1 billion social media followers. They forget to mention that it's across all of those same platforms. I guarantee you, that if you gave me a spreadsheet of every follower from Facebook, Twitter and Instagram, I'd be able to cross-reference and check-off, name by name, the same followers on all 3 platforms.
> 
> I can't believe you even compared wrestlers to your gym partner. Really? I have no idea who she is, what she does, how she looks, etc. but here's a little secret... to men, any woman with a pulse (meaning all), will have followers only because of looks. Not because she's smart. Not because she's a good person. Not because they care what she does. No. It's all because of looks.
> 
> Now please, continue to trash AEW.


Yeah who cares about numbers. I hope you don't ever bring up viewing numbers, man. It obviously has a direct correlation to their popularity and how over someone is in the business and its really the only way to gauge it. Point is, Darby Allin isn't as over as some of you think he is. I'm not trashing AEW, I'm trashing Darby Allin. Shit, I wasn't even doing that but now I am. Weird how the pretentious "hipster" AEW fans are turning other fans off the product themselves, like The Elite need your help. I just wish you could be honest about what you're watching. It's a good show with plenty of positives, I've written about that. You sycophants aren't a positive part of the AEW experience, that is for sure.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> Lol I know reading that crap gets me all fired up and wanna reply. Even though I know I shouldn't and wasting my time.
> 
> 
> Yet I give in and then end up mad at myself a few hours later that I wasted my time arguing with idiots. Who are only on this forum to trash the product lol. So I'm taking your advice and putting all these people on ignore from now on.


Very few people spend their entire time here trashing the product. You're honestly acting delusional. The show isn't perfect and is not above criticism. I feel bad for people who continue to watch the show without enjoying any of it. I have enjoyed a fair bit of it myself but those comments get missed by you AEW white knights because you over compensate so AEW can be the gritty underdog company.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I call it a sanity check. Because people around here, on twatter, all over the internet, people don’t know how to express differing opinions without coming across like the foremost authority on fucking everything. And face it, a LOT of people voice differing opinions just for the reaction (and then cry innocence and ‘just stating an opinion’ when they’re called out on it). If people could offer up an opinion for debate, that would be fine. But they can’t, they are mostly incapable of communicating without being condescending and rudely judgmental about anybody who disagrees with them. That’s what this whole fucking social media-driven world is turning into, people are losing the ability to carry on a decent conversation, because they don’t have to be decent on the other end of a fucking keyboard. And we can either continue to get aggravated by it, or we can ignore it.
> 
> There are plenty of people I don’t agree with here who aren’t on my ignore list; the ones who are on it are generally just fucking dickheads, and I’m pretty sure it’s mostly the same dickheads on the lists of everyone who keeps a list. That’s not an echo chamber, it’s a noise filter.


Yeah well, the bloke who was talking about having me on ignore did so because I had a few criticisms about AEW. AEW isn't above criticism and putting people on ignore because they disagree with your opinion and are not trolling is the exact definition of an echo chamber.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Cult03 said:


> Yeah who cares about numbers. I hope you don't ever bring up viewing numbers, man. It obviously has a direct correlation to their popularity and how over someone is in the business and its really the only way to gauge it. Point is, Darby Allin isn't as over as some of you think he is. I'm not trashing AEW, I'm trashing Darby Allin. Shit, I wasn't even doing that but now I am. Weird how the pretentious "hipster" AEW fans are turning other fans off the product themselves, like The Elite need your help. I just wish you could be honest about what you're watching. It's a good show with plenty of positives, I've written about that. You sycophants aren't a positive part of the AEW experience, that is for sure.


I am always 100% honest. My honest reply to you is, yes, AEW has it's shares of both bad and good, but I haven't really had much to say, other than trying to squash the hate posts. I'm speaking for myself here, but I'm sure I'm not alone, in saying there's almost no point to post anything positive or negative because it just derails into a "you suck" downward spiral. I enjoy the show much more than I dislike the show, so there's not much for me to say. And I don't play the games people are trying to bait me into playing. In general, I will not ignore you as a member, but I will ignore and not respond to what was said.

Fair enough?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> Very few people spend their entire time here trashing the product. You're honestly acting delusional. The show isn't perfect and is not above criticism. I feel bad for people who continue to watch the show without enjoying any of it. I have enjoyed a fair bit of it myself but those comments get missed by you AEW white knights because you over compensate so AEW can be the gritty underdog company.


Who said it was perfect? If you read my review on the show. You would know I'm critical of things. There's different from being a fan and critical when needed. Compared to flat out hating the show and hating it. So much so you nitpick every thing and troll the real fans of the show. 


I've put a whole 6 people on ignore who are clearly haters or trolls and it's been great so far. If you are gonna keep being a idiot and calling me delusional without actually reading. Well you can make the list too. I have no time for idiots. 


Too many people try to hide their agenda around here. But it's obvious who an actual fan and critical of things. That want it to get better and rooting for company success. Compared to people who already decided the show sucks and make big deal out of everything to trash the show and rooting against the company. So much so when they do a good rating like this week. They try to make excuses for the rating being good or try to make a case for it being poor. I'm sorry but people who come to this forum and waste their lives doing that crap. Well they are losers IMO and not going to ruin my fun.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

imthegame19 said:


> Who said it was perfect? If you read my review on the show. You would know I'm critical of things. There's different from being a fan and critical when needed. Compared to flat out hating the show and hating it. So much so you nitpick every thing and troll. Too many people try to hide their agenda around here. But it's obvious who an actual fan and critical of things. That want it to get better and rooting for company success. Compared to people who already decided the show sucks and make big deal out of everything to trash the show and rooting against the company. So much so when they do a good rating like this week. They try to make excuses for the rating being good or try to make a case for it being poor. I'm sorry but people who come to this forum and waste their lives doing that crap. Well they are losers IMO and not going to ruin my fun.


It’s also fairly obvious who the AEW apologist are and will defend them no matter what for one reason and one reason only.... because they personally like the product. And then they get all bent out of shape when their silly arguments are shredded


I personally am dying to see AEW succeed and grow their audience. I made an entire list of what I think they’re doing wrong and how they can fix it in the thread entitled “whag in your opinion is AEW doing wrong and how can they fix it

However I will not hesitate to blast them when I feel they deserve it. And those that can’t handle that should seek professional help, since this is simply a wrestling message board. It’s not that serious, people.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> Who said it was perfect? If you read my review on the show. You would know I'm critical of things. There's different from being a fan and critical when needed. Compared to flat out hating the show and hating it. So much so you nitpick every thing and troll the real fans of the show.
> 
> 
> I've put a whole 6 people on ignore who are clearly haters or trolls and it's been great so far. If you are gonna keep being a idiot and calling me delusional without actually reading. Well you can make the list too. I have no time for idiots.
> ...


I didn't even say anyone said it was perfect. It was implied using context. You're obviously a child who doesn't like other peoples opinions though. Don't call me an idiot and not expect a negative response. I'm not really seeing these same people you're talking about and I have nobody on ignore. There have been very few who have actually trolled and I don't see them around anymore, that's why you seem dilusional. Some people respond to some of the dumb comments with super sarcastic stuff, but how else are you supposed to respond to stupidity? Let me ask you this. Were the people who had nothing good to say about the WWE over the last decade "trolls" as well?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Cult03 said:


> I didn't even say anyone said it was perfect. It was implied using context. You're obviously a child who doesn't like other peoples opinions though. Don't call me an idiot and not expect a negative response. I'm not really seeing these same people you're talking about and I have nobody on ignore. There have been very few who have actually trolled and I don't see them around anymore, that's why you seem dilusional. Some people respond to some of the dumb comments with super sarcastic stuff, but how else are you supposed to respond to stupidity? Let me ask you this. Were the people who had nothing good to say about the WWE over the last decade "trolls" as well?


Ok I tried to give you a chance. I called you a idiot when it was deserved after you called me out for no reason. I was hoping you made a mistake and gave you a shot. But nope you are clearly a jack ass. Good bye!


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I just can't understand why people won't accept this show is running off people? Like, the ratings don't lie. They've gone from 1.4m people to 750k or whatever, and people are like "this is really good!" It's literally retained half its audience. If WWE went from 2.4m to 1.2m in 15 weeks, people would be lighting up the torches and grabbing the pitchforks. This clearly isn't what wrestling fans, by and large, want to see. Just admit that. You can still like it.


Are you really comparing a company founded 48 YEARS ago to a company that was founded just 1 YEAR AGO? You must have some serious personal issues that you need to sort out with a shrink. I'm an AEW fan.. yet you spend more time here than me talking shit that you have no clue about. I bet AEW almost hitting 1 million viewers (when I wasn't even home to able to watch it) hurt your nerves. 

Keep the essays of hate coming and we'll pretend that we read and care, LOL.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> Ok I tried to give you a chance. I called you a idiot when it was deserved after you called me out for no reason. I was hoping you made a mistake and gave you a shot. But nope you are clearly a jack ass. Good bye!


So what you're saying is you want to be able to say whatever you want without having to see the responses? That is exactly what an echo chamber is you douche bag. You called me an idiot when I debated you, it wasn't deserved. I'm starting to think you AEW sycophants are the real trolls here.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

Gh0stFace said:


> me here than me talking shit that you have no clue about. I bet AEW almost hitting 1 million view





The Wood said:


> Don't act like you're explaining shit when you're just talking it. It's not just data. Plenty of shows don't have that major drop-off. I just chose one at random. Riverdale. That's one I've heard of. It started with 1.38 million viewers. Then it goes down to 1.15. 1.2. Hmm, that's higher. 1.14. Hmm, lower. 0.98. Lower! 1.09? That's higher. We don't need to go through the rest. Where in that series of data do they lose almost half their base? Their numbers are actually very similar to AEW's. Well, they should be, but Riverdale actually retained its audience.
> 
> We're not talking about a 1.38 for a debut to 0.96 for a season finale. Stop trying to ignore what people are actually telling you. We're talking about them losing roughly half their viewers. That's not actually something that's expected. Even their colossal season two premier only lost about 1 million viewers as it went towards its season finale, which seems like a loss, but considering AEW has lost more than half of that when it has nowhere near a 2.38 premier?
> 
> That's just a random TV show I plucked from my brain. It was also on Netflix and also is something that should be more DVR friendly, explaining how you can expect those ratings to sort of dip between premier and finale. Those are not the same conditions as a wrestling show that has lost about half its initial viewers.


Fuck your stupid bullshit essay and your stupid point about Riverdale, although it was pretty entertaining to read. You obviously have some personal grudge against AEW and you would pop open a champange if they failed or folded... tell me I'm wrong!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Wood said:


> That post was oddly condescending and rude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Troll


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

Gh0stFace said:


> Fuck your stupid bullshit essay and your stupid point about Riverdale, although it was pretty entertaining to read. You obviously have some personal grudge against AEW and you would pop open a champange if they failed or folded... tell me I'm wrong!


You‘re obviously an AEW fanboy and apologist who’s fragile feelings get shattered when you’re slapped with the reality of how awful they are at maintaining their audience. Let alone growing it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Are you guys still answering to The Dude ?


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Are you guys still answering to The Dude ?


Are you still blocking ppl and then continuing to talk about them?

Don’t you think that’s sort of pathetic?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Are you guys still answering to The Dude ?


Is anybody? 

Just a rejoiner - straight ignore list for me


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

The Dude said:


> You‘re obviously an AEW fanboy and apologist who’s fragile feelings get shattered when you’re slapped with the reality of how awful they are at maintaining their audience. Let alone growing it.


look up how to be a troll and come back and do a better job


----------



## The Dude (Jan 1, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> look up how to be a troll and come back and do a better job


Yep, hurt feelings for sure


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

shandcraig said:


> look up how to be a troll and come back and do a better job


Idk who you’re talking to, but it’s time to ignore.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Good show overall , the start with Codys match was good . Liked Arn being at ringside as it gives Cody some direction as sometimes in kayfabe he loses his temper to quick , was impressed with Darby again . The MJF stipulation was interesting he's put two for Cody , match against Wardlow which will hopefully deliver , I'm going to watch a Wardlow match after this post as I want to see what he's like In Ring , he has a good look but can he go , I'll soon find out . Also the 10 times belt thing Is still daft but I get where he wants to punish Cody but this in the long term is going to back Fire as it will make him more determined to beat the shit out of him. Wasn't really digging the women's fourway tbh , had some decent spots in the match but lacked any build up , just seemed like a filler match and that's what not to do with the title , but next weeks match between rhio and kris should be fun. Christopher Daniels v Sammy Guevara match could be a candidate for match of the card next week if Daniels is on form as he's one of the wrestlers in AEW but I've been disappointed as knowing how good he is back from watching him put on killer matches with joe and AJ . Sammy v Dustin had some good spots in liked Dustin taking Sammy to wrestling school 101 at the beginning, he executes that press slam with such eloquent ease I never get tired of seeing him Execute the move.Hopefully we get Dustin v hager I've been wanting to see this for ages now. Moxley's match v Trent was good , had some decent spots in but they lacked chemistry and it showed, I like how mox is teasing will he won't he with Jericho , I mean it ain't going to happen but imagine the shock if he did turn and side with Jericho us fans would go nuts and it would bring heat on him loads , but I was just saying a what if scenario. Finally the last match my favorites the lucha bros and my hometown wrestler PAC v the elite , what can I say it delivered as both teams should and did I liked how they were all one upping each other to take more risks and the fans in attendance were popping the loudest I heard all night ,didn't like that the lucha bros and PAC lost but I get it it was the elites home match so to speak. Now Adam page not coming to the ring and once again showing he's going to turn but I wish it would happen already is this leading up to a bigger storyline of which Marty coming back and joining with page I bloody hope so as this has been drawn out long enough or next week in Kenny and his tag match , it was and is the only thing I have fault with as they turned MJF quick enough against Cody ( I know he was a heel ) and Page has been on the brink for what seem so like months now but hey I'm happy it's back and I'm looking forward to aew next week and for many years to come .

Peace.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I'm waiting for Arn to turn on Cody now so MJF has Arn as a manager, but maybe that's because so far everyone has turned on Cody lol


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> Are you guys still answering to The Dude ?


After he kept calling me an idiot last Wednesday night and with the ever so great mods around here that allow people like that to berate people, he was added to my ignore list. He's probably talking with himself.

Do you guys think the Memphis legends tribute is going to just be, AEW tosses up a video package and that is about it?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

captainzombie said:


> After he kept calling me an idiot last Wednesday night and with the ever so great mods around here that allow people like that to berate people, he was added to my ignore list. He's probably talking with himself.
> 
> Do you guys think the Memphis legends tribute is going to just be, AEW tosses up a video package and that is about it?


 I don't know but i think they said that some people will be here to represent to ones who are dead.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> I don't know but i think they said that some people will be here to represent to ones who are dead.


That should be cool. Still stinks that Jerry Lawler is back with WWE, would have been cool to see him as a part of this if he was even willing to appear.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Holy shit, some of you are such fucking babies.



imthegame19 said:


> Ok I tried to give you a chance. I called you a idiot when it was deserved after you called me out for no reason. I was hoping you made a mistake and gave you a shot. But nope you are clearly a jack ass. Good bye!


Case in point. Cult03 was calm, rational and very clear. Nope! Not good enough. 



Gh0stFace said:


> Are you really comparing a company founded 48 YEARS ago to a company that was founded just 1 YEAR AGO? You must have some serious personal issues that you need to sort out with a shrink. I'm an AEW fan.. yet you spend more time here than me talking shit that you have no clue about. I bet AEW almost hitting 1 million viewers (when I wasn't even home to able to watch it) hurt your nerves.
> 
> Keep the essays of hate coming and we'll pretend that we read and care, LOL.


It depends on the context. There are no special rules for companies founded 48 years ago versus start-ups. It's actually much easier for start-ups to find success more quickly, given the way the economic world has developed. I mean, a lot fail, but when you have the capital to run, essentially, a perpetuating wrestling program (Shad Khan was about to sink $500 million into Wembley Stadium -- he could generate the production costs for AEW off the interest on that alone), with a great cable TV slot -- yeah, I will compare you to a company in the same sort of slot. 

If a new fad soft drink came out and it was the greatest thing anyone had ever tasted, there's no reason it cannot compete with Coca Cola just because Coke has been around longer. If that new soft drink loses half its customers in 15 weeks, then you can probably address the recipe instead of Coke having been around for a century, or however the fuck long. 

And stop using mental issues to try and slander people. They're not funny, and it's bad human form. Be better. Address my points instead of resorting to being a trash-bag human. 



Gh0stFace said:


> Fuck your stupid bullshit essay and your stupid point about Riverdale, although it was pretty entertaining to read. You obviously have some personal grudge against AEW and you would pop open a champange if they failed or folded... tell me I'm wrong!


What was stupid about it? I'm being told that shows must decrease in ratings. That's just not true. The NFL just had their most watched season since 2016. But aren't people cutting cords? Maybe these are all bullshit excuses to just cover up the fact that people don't want to watch AEW as it stands? 

And you're wrong. I will definitely give a few "I told you so's" to the smug people who think this thing is still firing off on all cylinders and has a ridiculously bright future. I will probably mourn, because I worry that it will be a long time before anything other than WWE comes along for quite a while after that. Vince McMahon having a monopoly is a bad thing, but apparently some people can't see far enough into the future to know what AEW failing means.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

My only complaint i keep seeing is constant group ta


captainzombie said:


> After he kept calling me an idiot last Wednesday night and with the ever so great mods around here that allow people like that to berate people, he was added to my ignore list. He's probably talking with himself.
> 
> Do you guys think the Memphis legends tribute is going to just be, AEW tosses up a video package and that is about it?


Nope wont respond to him again. Angry little mark of himself


----------

